# growing Islamophobia



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.

The abusive man turned on the two men and fatally stabbed them, police said.


The Council on American-Islamic Relations urged President Trump to speak out against increasing Islamophobia in the US.


It accused the president of exacerbating the trend with his statements and policies.


Police have identified the suspect as Jeremy Joseph Christian, 35. He has been charged with offences including aggravated murder, attempted murder, intimidation and being a felon in possession of a restricted weapon.

"Suspect was on the train and he was yelling and ranting and raving a lot of different things, including what would be characterised as hate speech or biased language," said Sgt Pete Simpson.


"In the midst of his ranting and raving, some people approached him, appeared to try to intervene with his behaviour. Some of the people that he was yelling at, they were attacked viciously by the suspect, resulting in the two deaths and one injury."

Jeremy Joseph Christian was arrested shortly after he got off the train. The two women he was abusing - one of whom was said by eyewitnesses to have been wearing a headscarf - left the scene before police could speak to them.

However one of the girls' parents later told the Oregonian newspaper that they were _teenagers_, one black and one Muslim.

Dyjuana Hudson said the attacker "was saying that Muslims should die."



















Portland deaths: Two stabbed trying to stop anti-Muslim abuse - BBC News


----------



## Dim Bulb (May 27, 2017)

My first thought was that the attacker will probably be elected to Congress.


















Portland deaths: Two stabbed trying to stop anti-Muslim abuse - BBC News[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train

>> May 26: A man riding the MAX [light rail service] in Northeast Portland [Oregon] fatally stabbed two passengers who tried to stop him from hurling racial and anti-Muslim insults at women on the train, witnesses tell WW's news partner KATU-TV.

 The suspect is currently in Portland police custody. The stabbing occurred at about 4:30 this afternoon as the light-rail train pulled into the Hollywood Transit Center.

 Details of the triple stabbing, which killed two men, are still emerging. But eyewitness reports to KATU and _The Oregonian_ indicate it was an anti-immigrant hate crime. 

Witnesses told KATU’s Joe Douglass the stabbing suspect was hurling racial insults at two women with dark skin, one of whom was wearing a headdress. Two men who came to the woman’s defense had their throats slashed by the suspect, witnesses said.

Another witness says she saw two women who appeared to be of Middle Eastern-descent get on the train. At least one of them was wearing a headdress. The suspect was asking them questions when he got belligerent. When another bystander tried to calm him down, the man took out a knife and began stabbing people.

“He said, ‘Get off the bus, and get out of the country because you don’t pay taxes here,’ [he said he] doesn’t like Muslims, they’re criminals,” Evelin Hernandez said. ....<<  (original report --- Willamette Week)​
  Followup: _Perp was White Supremacist who delivered Nazi Salutes and Racial Slurs at "Free Speech" Rally_

>> I shook the killer's filthy hand 28 days ago. Mine feels tainted now, as though I somehow sanctioned his act, though I was only trying to get some information out of him.​
He had just marched through Montavilla Park chanting "n*gger" and throwing fascist salutes, wearing an American Revolutionary War flag like a cape.​
It was this act that sparked the first moment of chaos at the "free speech" rally on April 29 in Montavilla Park, which then proceeded down 82nd Avenue, a miserable replacement for a neighborhood parade canceled due to the threat of political violence. The man in the flag cape was quickly swarmed by scrawny young antifa kids, then by officers from the Portland Police Bureau.

After the scrum dispersed, I stood by watching while police searched his backpack. They seemed to know that, prior to the march, he had posted a Facebook message threatening to "shoot to kill POLICE if they ATTEMPT DISARM" anyone openly carrying a firearm to the rally. <<​
Whelp --- this is exactly why we try to control the hatemongers on this site as well.  Here, two of us have been slaughtered for standing up against such bigotry.

Time to assess where you're going with this, doncha think haters?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 27, 2017)

This is a disgusting and hateful act in every way, shape and form. There is no defense for it, and defending it by pointing out hateful acts by others would be an utterly disgusting thing to do.  

 Speaking of disgusting, Why some underhanded poster would try to make some sort of political hay against "haters" who have never indulged in this behavior is beyond the pale, especially when this poster is one of the many examples of the second sentence in this posting.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 27, 2017)

“He said, ‘Get off the bus, and get out of the country because you don’t pay taxes here,’ [he said he] doesn’t like Muslims, *they’re criminals*,”. 

What like someone who murders two people? The same mindset for one of these religious whackjobs who think abortion is murder and murder is wrong so they murder a doctor. A mind that has short-circuited.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.  But this is a good ole American boy; a guy who doesn't like Muslims or a lot of other folks different from him.  Exercising his American right of free speech, he was ranting against this one and that one on a train in Portland Oregon last night.  He turned his focus on two Muslim girls in the car, one wearing a hijab.  Two guys intervened and were killed by Christian.  A third is in the hospital but expected to be okay.

Crickets here.  You guys are making me sick with your whining about violent liberals, playing that same video from months ago of protesters breaking windows at Berkeley.   This is violence too.  But it's okay to ignore and not condemn because .... why?  Guy broke more than windows in his hate.





Jeremy Joseph Christian             (pic from CNN--Fox hasn't put one up)
Portland police: Man yelling ‘hate speech’ on light rail stabs, kills 2 men, injures 1


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> This is a disgusting and hateful act in every way, shape and form. There is no defense for it, and defending it by pointing out hateful acts by others would be an utterly disgusting thing to do.
> 
> Speaking of disgusting, Why some underhanded poster would try to make some sort of political hay against "haters" who have never indulged in this behavior is beyond the pale, especially when this poster is one of the many examples of the second sentence in this posting.



Ah but this particular hater DID engage exactly in this behaviour.  It's right there in the report.

Me, I simply observe the commonality between what rhetoric led him to do it, and the same rhetoric expressed on these pages.  That commonality is not going away.  We can deal with it, or we can keep swimming in the same soup expecting different results.

As you point out, going  is indeed one of the options.  It's easier, isn't it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 27, 2017)

Hang the individual and be done woth. Forget mental illness, forget sympathy, and remember the individual deserve the same type of death he gave to those he killed.

Just do it this way and watch how quickly all sides start to behave and stop the bullshit we see today, and yes I also have defended minorities in this country and welcome the day when someone want to end my life for being this way...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 27, 2017)

Your article states he didnt just rant on Muslims, he included other factions. 

Maybe you missed that part? 

Reads like his cheese fell off his cracker


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Have you expressed outrage for the Coptic Christians that were murdered in Egypt? Or were there crickets?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.  But this is a good ole American boy; a guy who doesn't like Muslims or a lot of other folks different from him.  Exercising his American right of free speech, he was ranting against this one and that one on a train in Portland Oregon last night.  He turned his focus on two Muslim girls in the car, one wearing a hijab.  Two guys intervened and were killed by Christian.  A third is in the hospital but expected to be okay.
> 
> Crickets here.  You guys are making me sick with your whining about violent liberals, playing that same video from months ago of protesters breaking windows at Berkeley.   This is violence too.  But it's okay to ignore and not condemn because .... why?  Guy broke more than windows in his hate.
> 
> ...


Its OK can't you see the picture shows he is a white male....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Have you expressed outrage for the Coptic Christians that were murdered in Egypt? Or were there crickets?


what about the 100 Muslims killed in Mosul by the US trying to kill a single sniper

 *Civilians Killed by US Largely Ignored as Endless Global War Continues*
 By Jon Queally


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> As you point out, going  is indeed one of the options.  It's easier, isn't it.




 I didn't do that all, my little regressive.  I condemned the act unequivocally rather than indulge in the sort of apologia that has become part and parcel of you non-liberal leftists who launch into your de rigueur defense when the perpetrator of the hate is motivated by Islam.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hang the individual and be done woth. Forget mental illness, forget sympathy, and remember the individual deserve the same type of death he gave to those he killed.



But wait, not so fast.  First we absolutely must find out what his religion is, along with his shoe size, astrological sign, numerology index, biorhythm chart and eye color, so that we may then construct blanket Association Fallacies condemning Lutheranism, size 9½ feet, Pisceans, the number 8 and people with brown eyes as causations.  Or, if any of those match our own, absolutely _not _causations.  That's how we roll here on the internets.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Secondly liberals have a funny way of defining hate speech! They tend to dub any speech they disagree with hate speech. And that terrorist Obama gave his freedom? He bombed America over a hundred times and killed people and the liberals call him a freedom fighter. Yes, and he is the honoree in a parade in NYC. So, tell us about hate speech. Let us define that!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Hang the individual and be done woth. Forget mental illness, forget sympathy, and remember the individual deserve the same type of death he gave to those he killed.
> ...



You do that while I find a tall tree and short rope and teach the sick bastard my version of neck breaking bungee jumping...


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hang the individual and be done woth. Forget mental illness, forget sympathy, and remember the individual deserve the same type of death he gave to those he killed.
> 
> Just do it this way and watch how quickly all sides start to behave and stop the bullshit we see today, and yes I also have defended minorities in this country and welcome the day when someone want to end my life for being this way...



Totally agree, Oregon has the death penalty, this is a good time to use it. The issue is the state's death penalty is humane and the guy as you say deserves the same type of death he gave his victims.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 27, 2017)

I hope the guy fries for this, and if the OP can uncover a network of these guys bent on killing Muslims and destroying their culture *in the name of Christ* let us know.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.  But this is a good ole American boy; a guy who doesn't like Muslims or a lot of other folks different from him.  Exercising his American right of free speech, he was ranting against this one and that one on a train in Portland Oregon last night.  He turned his focus on two Muslim girls in the car, one wearing a hijab.  Two guys intervened and were killed by Christian.  A third is in the hospital but expected to be okay.
> 
> Crickets here.  You guys are making me sick with your whining about violent liberals, playing that same video from months ago of protesters breaking windows at Berkeley.   This is violence too.  But it's okay to ignore and not condemn because .... why?  Guy broke more than windows in his hate.
> 
> ...



Thanks -- I just posted this too.

How ironic his name is "Christian" huh.

As noted in the other thread, this is exactly what all this bullshit hatemongering leads to.  And now we're getting killed for it.  Sure ain't gonna slow me down though.

Not unlike that other bigot hatemonger who opened fire on some Indians. The guy that intervened there got shot but survived.

Then there was this restaurant patron in Minnesota who got up and smashed a beer mug in a woman's face for the crime of speaking Swahili _with her own family_.

-- Exactly where these anti-diversity (read: WASP Supremacy) wags would have us descend.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> This is a disgusting and hateful act in every way, shape and form. There is no defense for it, and defending it by pointing out hateful acts by others would be an utterly disgusting thing to do.
> 
> Speaking of disgusting, Why some underhanded poster would try to make some sort of political hay against "haters" who have never indulged in this behavior is beyond the pale, especially when this poster is one of the many examples of the second sentence in this posting.


_ Why some underhanded poster would try to make some sort of political hay against "haters" who have never indulged in this behavior is beyond the pale,_
Really?  Then why do so many here do that to liberals who have never indulged in this behavior, either?  Just think about it.  It doesn't feel good, does it?


----------



## Vastator (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> 
> >> May 26: A man riding the MAX [light rail service] in Northeast Portland [Oregon] fatally stabbed two passengers who tried to stop him from hurling racial and anti-Muslim insults at women on the train, witnesses tell WW's news partner KATU-TV.
> 
> ...


Simple lesson... Death to traitors. Class dismissed.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.  But this is a good ole American boy; a guy who doesn't like Muslims or a lot of other folks different from him.  Exercising his American right of free speech, he was ranting against this one and that one on a train in Portland Oregon last night.  He turned his focus on two Muslim girls in the car, one wearing a hijab.  Two guys intervened and were killed by Christian.  A third is in the hospital but expected to be okay.
> ...



But of course you would never claim "hatemongering" from Muslims leads to this exact same scenario. Nope, you'd never start a thread about that.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.  But this is a good ole American boy; a guy who doesn't like Muslims or a lot of other folks different from him.  Exercising his American right of free speech, he was ranting against this one and that one on a train in Portland Oregon last night.  He turned his focus on two Muslim girls in the car, one wearing a hijab.  Two guys intervened and were killed by Christian.  A third is in the hospital but expected to be okay.
> ...


I hunted a long time to make sure there were no other threads on this, and while I was compiling mine, so were you.  I asked Aye to merge it with yours.

No, it shouldn't slow anyone down, but jiminy crickets, it sure seems safer to do it here than on a train.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 27, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Hang the individual and be done woth. Forget mental illness, forget sympathy, and remember the individual deserve the same type of death he gave to those he killed.
> ...



It won't happen because of our fucking governor. She is continuing our last liberals governors policy of suspending the death penalty. And I'm not kidding.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





aaaaaaand RIGHT back into it. Another point sails over another pointy head.

See post 12.

And if I forgot to mention it.........


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 27, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> “He said, ‘Get off the bus, and get out of the country because you don’t pay taxes here,’ [he said he] doesn’t like Muslims, *they’re criminals*,”.
> 
> What like someone who murders two people? The same mindset for one of these religious whackjobs who think abortion is murder and murder is wrong so they murder a doctor. A mind that has short-circuited.



Every side has it's whackjobs.

End of discussion.

This guy must have been on drugs or had mental issues.

Also, it might be good for people to know that if they get in the middle of something like this....they are not dealing with someone who is rational.  Did the second guy not learn from what happened to the first ?


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Aye, doesn't it.  But it's the same rhetoric in text here, that brandishes a knife or a gun there.

Some will recall that klown who went to a movie theater in western Louisiana and opened fire.  He had been a poster here before that.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Every side has it's whackjobs.
> 
> End of discussion.



Yup --- "end of discussion" is always the easy way out.  Always preceded by "when 'we' do it they're 'whackjobs', outliers, renegades" --- when ''they' do it, it becomes "they all look alike to me".


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 27, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Have you expressed outrage for the Coptic Christians that were murdered in Egypt? Or were there crickets?
> ...


It's a war.  This is what war is like.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Secondly liberals have a funny way of defining hate speech! They tend to dub any speech they disagree with hate speech. And that terrorist Obama gave his freedom? He bombed America over a hundred times and killed people and the liberals call him a freedom fighter. Yes, and he is the honoree in a parade in NYC. So, tell us about hate speech. Let us define that!


I think you're deflecting.
We ARE telling you about hate speech.  And where it leads.  Can you say anything about THAT?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Every side has it's whackjobs.
> ...



You dispute that every side has it's whackjobs ?

Please go ahead.


----------



## ricechickie (May 27, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > “He said, ‘Get off the bus, and get out of the country because you don’t pay taxes here,’ [he said he] doesn’t like Muslims, *they’re criminals*,”.
> ...



I hardly ever read anyone on here say that Muslims who engage in violence must have been on drugs or mentally ill.  In fact, I'll go so far as to say I've never read that.  It's always blamed on their religion and culture.

But the white guy spouting anti-Muslim hatred must be "mentally ill."


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> This guy must have been on drugs or had mental issues.



Ah yes, thanks for the reminder --- not only is our guy a freak aberration, but we have all these "get out of guilt free" cards to excuse him.  Drugs, mental issues, but no way his religion because that would be stupid.




Sun Devil 92 said:


> Also, it might be good for people to know that if they get in the middle of something like this....they are not dealing with someone who is rational. Did the second guy not learn from what happened to the first ?



Amazing.  Here's a post that actually suggests it's dangerous to oppose bigotry at the risk of one's own life.  Not too subtle, is it?


----------



## NLT (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> 
> >> May 26: A man riding the MAX [light rail service] in Northeast Portland [Oregon] fatally stabbed two passengers who tried to stop him from hurling racial and anti-Muslim insults at women on the train, witnesses tell WW's news partner KATU-TV.
> 
> ...


Looks like he might have taken a page out of the muslim playbook. Ya know kill anyone not like you.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I'm sure he could, but why would he need to?  We all know without thinking too hard that terrorists are brainwashed by twisted propaganda interwoven with some religious justifications for murder and suppression of human rights.
What I'm saying is that the twisted propaganda of racism with it's clever modern day justifications is turning out people who are equal abominations.  Neither is a good way.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 27, 2017)

Lib cities are such cesspools.......ride the choo choo they said
Do we know anything other than his color and what he said????


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (May 27, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Have you expressed outrage for the Coptic Christians that were murdered in Egypt? Or were there crickets?
> ...


Collateral damage in the quest for peace.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I absolutely dispute that "every side has it is whackobs" is a sentence in English, which learn you should.

You dispute that the hatemongering on this board is riddled with blatant Double Standard fallacies?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 27, 2017)

The right and trump are constantly demanding violence but then make lame excuses when they get it.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> 
> >> May 26: A man riding the MAX [light rail service] in Northeast Portland [Oregon] fatally stabbed two passengers who tried to stop him from hurling racial and anti-Muslim insults at women on the train, witnesses tell WW's news partner KATU-TV.
> 
> ...


The real problem is, you still see the conservatives on this board as being this slug.

Any true conservative (which you HATE), would have defended this Muslim woman. THIS man is just crazy and angry -- just like the hysterical Trump haters of the left who go around assaulting innocent people simply because of who they voted for.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Lib cities are such cesspools.......ride the choo choo they said
> Do we know anything other than his color and what he said????



Yup.  Apparently his name is "Christian".    Poetic justice in a dark way.

We also know that he's reportedly a white supremacist who spewed about blacks and handed out Nazi salutes.  Try reading the thread before you post.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



#12 was just another of your smug elitist posts, and wrong of course.

This guys religion isn't an issue, because we do not have a recent history of Christians terrorizing and murdering worldwide in an attempt to kill Muslims and their culture.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> ...



Feel free to quote anywhere I said that, here or in any other thread anywhere.

Aaaaand CUE crickets.

But fascinating attempt at deflection --- nowhere in this story was either "conservatives" or anyone named "Trump" mentioned. Gotta love whiny posters who come packing their own butthurt when the thread hasn't provided it.


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> You guys are making me sick with your whining about violent liberals, playing that same video from months ago of protesters breaking windows at Berkeley.


First I heard of it. Where does it say this guy is a CONSERVATIVE (the polar opposite of a liberal). If I had to guess, id say he aligns himself with the National SOCIALISTS.


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Feel free to quote anywhere I said that, here or in any other thread anywhere.


Your thread makes it so.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 27, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Because they are NOT mentally ill or on drugs, and we DO have continual examples where the terrorist uses their Islamic religion to motivate themselves to carry out their attacks.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are making me sick with your whining about violent liberals, playing that same video from months ago of protesters breaking windows at Berkeley.
> ...



*YOU* brought in "conservative", Dippy.  Apparently that's what some do when they can't handle the material presented -- bring in new shit.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly liberals have a funny way of defining hate speech! They tend to dub any speech they disagree with hate speech. And that terrorist Obama gave his freedom? He bombed America over a hundred times and killed people and the liberals call him a freedom fighter. Yes, and he is the honoree in a parade in NYC. So, tell us about hate speech. Let us define that!
> ...


And, I have given you a reason as to why I cannot! Is death to white people hate speech? Is kill him dead fry him like bacon hate speech? Have you labeled it as such? Tell me liberal what is hate speech? I have a  sneaking suspicion that the definition is based solely on what you do not agree with.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to quote anywhere I said that, here or in any other thread anywhere.
> ...



Your crickets make it a nonexistent.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly liberals have a funny way of defining hate speech! They tend to dub any speech they disagree with hate speech. And that terrorist Obama gave his freedom? He bombed America over a hundred times and killed people and the liberals call him a freedom fighter. Yes, and he is the honoree in a parade in NYC. So, tell us about hate speech. Let us define that!
> ...


This is a war.  Calling the enemy out is part of war.  I do not agree with hate speech laws.  Had it been a muslim man cursing out the whore infidel women, nothing would be done.  The foreign man would be learning about American free speech.


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Had it been a muslim man cursing out the whore infidel women, nothing would be done


Wrong. Good American men would have beaten him to a pulp. But then the libs would have attacked the men defending the woman's honor.

Innocent people,minding their own damn business shouldn't have to worry about being assaulted by criminals


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 27, 2017)

Notice to muslims.

Christians in America aren't that easy to kill.  We have totally insane whacked out white supremacists ready to cap your ass.  You won't know who they are or where they are.  They are insane and everywhere.  Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...





OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly liberals have a funny way of defining hate speech! They tend to dub any speech they disagree with hate speech. And that terrorist Obama gave his freedom? He bombed America over a hundred times and killed people and the liberals call him a freedom fighter. Yes, and he is the honoree in a parade in NYC. So, tell us about hate speech. Let us define that!
> ...





ricechickie said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Let me ask you a question! Do you honestly expect people to be bambarded on a daily basis in the news on the TV on the internet with Muslim atrocities and not develop a bias and in some cases a hatred of the religion? That is asking a lot. So this guy expressed his hatred, yes he did and it was wrong, but I can guarantee you a Muslim can walk up to someone and yell death to Christians and infidels and slice off his head and you liberals will kneejerk into their defense and lecture us on fucking hate speech! Are you nuts?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



I know, the liberal west coast seems to love the criminals and try to reform, stupid idea.


----------



## theHawk (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> 
> >> May 26: A man riding the MAX [light rail service] in Northeast Portland [Oregon] fatally stabbed two passengers who tried to stop him from hurling racial and anti-Muslim insults at women on the train, witnesses tell WW's news partner KATU-TV.
> 
> ...



Guess that means they should had appeased him, right?  If they hadn't changed confronted him, they'd be alive, right?

You expect all of us to appease violent Muslims, why aren't you expecting people to do the same against white supremacists?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Smug elitist, they are all over this board, the pretend they are on a higher plain than anyone else. I see them as noise and dishonest. I don't deal with stupid elitist well, they are not reasonable.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ironic, calling out "dishonest" after practicing it.

Amazing new piece of technology just came out.  It's called a "mirror".  You should look into it.

And btw we form plurals in English with the letter S, thanks to French.  "Elist are" is nonfunctional.  It's either "(an) elitist IS" or "eletistS are".


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Did these two Muslim women bomb or kill or machete anyone?  Do they promote terrorism?  That is all we liberals are defending, is not hating "Muslims" in general because of terrorists in their ranks.  It's a huge group, Muslims.  In this country, the 99.9% are peaceable.  In this country, among the white native born Americans who are not violent, there are some radical haters, like this bad guy on the train.  Does anyone condemn and hate and rant about removing all white people from the country because of him and the others who have opened fire and killed innocent Americans here in the past few years?  No?
That's all liberals defend--not blanket condemning all Muslims for the inexcusable behavior of the few.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 27, 2017)

There are two kinds of muslims.  There are radical muslims who want to kill you.  There are moderate peaceful muslims who don't want to kill you.  They want the radical muslims to kill you.


----------



## ricechickie (May 27, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are two kinds of muslims.  There are radical muslims who want to kill you.  There are moderate peaceful muslims who don't want to kill you.  They want the radical muslims to kill you.



I believe I've told you this before, but you're disgusting.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Let me ask you a question! Do you honestly expect people to be bambarded on a daily basis in the news on the TV on the internet with Muslim atrocities and not develop a bias and in some cases a hatred of the religion?



Let me ask you a question (everybody) --- do you honestly expect people to swallow those articles whole, with no critical eye whatsoever as to its bullshititude, KNOWING that commercial media sensationalizes conflict in order to sell papers exactly because it's commercial??  

Come off it.  We've got posters infecting all over this board citing TROP and Pam Geller as if they were legitimate news sources.  We have an infinite number of threads citing articles that never bothered to read past the bait headline, leaving us literates to point out where in the article the headline is exposed.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


That's nice but most liberals have no problem hating on Christians! Have you seen the language on this site regarding Christians and white people? Did you label that hate speech?


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are two kinds of muslims.  There are radical muslims who want to kill you.  There are moderate peaceful muslims who don't want to kill you.  They want the radical muslims to kill you.



---- and which "kind" wants to stab people for defending bigotry targets against bigotry?

--- which "kind"wants to break a beer mug in their faces for speaking Swahili with their own family?

--- which "kind"wants to beat up a homeless man for daring to be Latino?

---- which "kind"wants to shoot Indians because he can't tell the difference between then and "Muslims"?  Or shoot up Sikhs out of the same ignorance?

--- which "kind"wants to shoot pot smokers in the face?  Oh wait, that was you.


The world may be divided into two kinds of people ---- those who divide people into two kinds named "us" and "them" ---- and those who do not.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask you a question! Do you honestly expect people to be bambarded on a daily basis in the news on the TV on the internet with Muslim atrocities and not develop a bias and in some cases a hatred of the religion?
> ...


That's what I said! Basically. Liberals and their media interpret hate speech when it behooves them and then redifine it for the otheride. No liberal on here had a problem with the white girls being harassed because they wanted to make and sell burritos. Liberalism is a sickness on our society and if we let them call the shots it is going to be a miserable existence.


Now which large US city has now made it legal to shit in the street so the illegals and refuges will feel comfortable? What about Americans feeling comfortable? Oh no, Americans are labeled with Xenophobia, hate speech, racism etc etc etc. oh and pay us your money while we tell you how racist you are!


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



But you aren't a liberal, that is a big difference to the leftist nutjobs.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are two kinds of muslims.  There are radical muslims who want to kill you.  There are moderate peaceful muslims who don't want to kill you.  They want the radical muslims to kill you.
> ...


Sorry.  Too late.  The country is already tribalized and it is certainly us v. them.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I love the way you demonstrate exactly the grand fallacy being called on the carpet here by Iinvokng some obscure alleged "language regarding Christians and white people" that you don't even quote, and transmogrifying that to become "most Liberals".  

Thanks for that.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 27, 2017)

Got a feeling that the true story will play out differently
If not, then libs and muzz lovers  you can have your 1 in 10,000,000 instance to hang your flimsy hat on
As to the burka babe, I would not have intervened in his scolding of them. Muslims assimilate to us, not the other way around


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> 
> >> May 26: A man riding the MAX [light rail service] in Northeast Portland [Oregon] fatally stabbed two passengers who tried to stop him from hurling racial and anti-Muslim insults at women on the train, witnesses tell WW's news partner KATU-TV.
> 
> ...



Actions have consequences.

1-2 more incidents like Manchester and it's going to get real ugly.

Unstoppable ugly.

I'll try to defend who I know is alright.

As for that doctor that tried to behead his daughter, I couldn't care less if he got 

hung. Lemme tell you something Pogo, you don't go where other people live 

and try to take over and dictate what those around you can do because 

"religion" like that. It ain't happening in the U S of A.


1-2 more incidents and a lot of innocent Muslims are going to get hurt.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 27, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are two kinds of muslims.  There are radical muslims who want to kill you.  There are moderate peaceful muslims who don't want to kill you.  They want the radical muslims to kill you.
> ...


It's a disgusting fact albeit truthful


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Actually I was in that thread and challenged any and all comers to demonstrate how the process of making a burrito is "racist".  They all ran away.  Exposed as Fake News.  Next?




WillowTree said:


> Liberalism is a sickness on our society and if we let them call the shots it is going to be a miserable existence.



Actually Liberalism created this country and wrote its Constitution.  You're welcome.  That however has nothing to do with either this murder or with "racist burritos".




WillowTree said:


> Now which large US city has now made it legal to shit in the street so the illegals and refuges will feel comfortable?



No idea.  But shit in the streets is basically what killed William Henry Harrison after his one-month Presidency.  Just sayin'.




WillowTree said:


> What about Americans feeling comfortable? Oh no, Americans are labeled with Xenophobia, hate speech, racism etc etc etc. oh and pay us your money while we tell you how racist you are!



What about Americans riding a freaking light rail car feeling comfortable?

Or worshiping at their temple feeling comfortable?

Or simply speaking to one's family in a restaurant feeling comfortable?

Or having a drink in a bar after work feeling comfortable?


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Got a feeling that the true story will play out differently
> If not, then libs and muzz lovers  you can have your 1 in 10,000,000 instance to hang your flimsy hat on
> As to the burka babe, I would not have intervened in his scolding of them. Muslims assimilate to us, not the other way around



uh HUH.  So you're calling for _clothing laws_.  Why am I not surprised.

Btw the bigot's targets, the two women sitting minding their own business -- are not known.  Therefore you don't know anything about their religion.  Not that it would be in any way relevant if you did.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 27, 2017)

Pretty wierd how the Muzzies try and sell "yeah we did another terror activity but USA policies made us do it" and then when ONE retaliatory type action occurs the "you made us do it" is nowhere to be found in muzz and lib land

Cut the terrorist crap  out or potentially find retaliatory responses becoming as frequent as terroristic  initiation and instigation


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Pretty wierd how the Muzzies try and sell "yeah we did another terror activity but USA policies made us do it" and then when ONE retaliatory type action occurs the "you made us do it" is nowhere to be found in muzz and lib land
> 
> Cut the terrorist crap  out or potentially find retaliatory responses becoming as frequent as terroristic  initiation and instigation



Once AGAIN ---- 8196165841st time now ----- WHERE is your evidence that the two women on the light rail train ...... whose identities are not even known ..... have ever done anything to  'retaliate' for?

Ooooooopsie.

I guess this is the inevitable product of Borg thinking --- inability to think for oneself, assuming that because one doesn't have the intellect to carry any more than a hive mentality ---- that no one else does either?


----------



## ricechickie (May 27, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Sounds like someone who doesn't know any Muslims.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


But but but.....This isn't about Christians and liberals.  It's about hating Muslims like those two girls who didn't do anything to anyone and got a bunch of hate poured at them by an American racist.  And took the lives of two good Samaritans.  Speech can kill.  It incites ISIS.  It incites us.
I get what you're saying.  I hear a lot of stuff here that's hurtful between the different "tribes" as Tipsy puts it.   We all have the choice not to come here if it's that hurtful to you.  I avoid those discussions about religion like the plague.


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

> Actually Liberalism created this country and wrote its Constitution. You're welcome



You have NOTHING in common with the Founding Fathers. You would never vote for George Washington today. You'd hate,everything they stand for.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


This is a freaking  out of your mind rant justifying ISIS actions over speech
Go sign up you stain


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


My point exactly. With you bigots it's never about the Christians and the atrocities they've suffered. It's all about talking nice to muslin with a total disregard  for anything else happening on the planet!


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> > Actually Liberalism created this country and wrote its Constitution. You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> You have NOTHING in common with the Founding Fathers. You would never vote for George Washington today. You'd hate,everything *they *stand for.



 Here's an asshat who thinks "George" and "Washington" are two different people.  

Oh, almost forgot ---- link?


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Unless it's the Muslim religion.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Short summary of those who want to salute this murder but try to weasel-word their way around it.



Tipsycatlover said:


> Notice to muslims.
> 
> Christians in America aren't that easy to kill. We have totally insane whacked out white supremacists ready to cap your ass. You won't know who they are or where they are. They are insane and everywhere. Proceed at your own risk.





Marion Morrison said:


> Actions have consequences.



(list may not be complete)

Thanks for self-identifying.  Y'all be like "Well, just so you understand, I don’t know anything about bigots killing people on a train, okay? I don’t know anything about what you’re even talking about with white supremacy or white supremacists. So, I don’t know. I don’t know, did he reflect my own bigot speech or what’s going on, because, you know, I know nothing about bigots, I know nothing about white supremacists. And so you’re asking me a question that I’m supposed to be talking about people that I know nothing about.”

--- which reminds me of a joke.  Here he is:



Steve_McGarrett said:


> Bigotry does not exist in my world.


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

Pogo stick would hate this signer

Without morals a republic cannot subsist any length of
time; they therefore who are decrying the Christian religion, whose morality
is so sublime & pure, [and] which denounces against the wicked eternal misery,
and [which] insured to the good eternal happiness, are undermining the solid
foundation of morals, the best security for the duration of free governments.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 27, 2017)

*Trump Voters in the News...Tell me he does not look like an insane Mugwump....wait until baby boy is in prison ...he will be wearing make up  and giggling like a little girl...spread the word to the Brothers  he is a white Supremacist *




*Suspect in stabbing that left two dead after anti-Muslim rant in Portland is a well-known white supremacist: report*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Pogo stick would hate this signer
> 
> Without morals a republic cannot subsist any length of
> time; they therefore who are decrying the Christian religion, whose morality
> ...


Because Donald Trump is our bearer of Morals .....bbbbbbwuauaaahahaqhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Short summary of those who want to salute this murder but try to weasel-word around it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. This wasn't just some 1-off, just so you know.

It's seething just under the surface with many.

This means you are a potential target, Mr. Muslim apologist; or do you just play one online?


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Short summary of those who want to salute this murder but try to weasel-word around it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct! You will settle for nothing less than we denounce THESE murders but then you lecture us every time a Muslim slaughters! We got it man!


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

Would Pogo stick vote for this Founder?

I have lived, Sir, a long time, and the longer I live, the more convincing proofs I see of this truth, that God governs in the affairs of men. And if a sparrow cannot fall to the ground without His notice, is it probable that an empire can rise without his aid? We have been assured, Sir, in the Sacred Writings, that “except the Lord build the House, they labor in vain that build it.” I firmly believe this; and I also believe that without His concurring aid we shall succeed in this political building no better, than the Builders of Babel: We shall be divided by our partial local interests; our
projects will be confounded, and we ourselves shall become a reproach and bye
word down to future ages. And what is worse, mankind may hereafter from this
unfortunate instance, despair of establishing governments by human wisdom and
leave it to chance, war and conquest.

I therefore beg leave to move that henceforth prayers imploring the assistance of Heaven, and its blessings on our deliberations be held in this Assembly every morning before we proceed to business, and that one or more of the clergy of this city be requested to officiate in that service


----------



## ricechickie (May 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Short summary of those who want to salute this murder but try to weasel-word around it.
> ...



What's seething? Muslim anger at the West or Western anger at Muslims?

Correct on both counts, of course, I'm just wondering with whom you are not so coyly threatening Pogo?


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Short summary of those who want to salute this murder but try to weasel-word around it.
> ...



Still not getting it huh?

Here it is, laid out plain and simple.  Pop quiz, one question.  Ready?

_What religion was this murderer?_

Ooooopsie.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 27, 2017)

*This is the Greasy Turd White Supremacist Jihadi White man murderer...a True Trump supporter...Just look at This Piece of Work Giving the Old Heil Hitler Salute*
*



*


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> My first thought was that the attacker will probably be elected to Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm hoping he'll get locked up and the key thrown away. What a menace to society. 

Suspect in Portland Hate Crime Murders is a Known White Supremacist


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Short summary of those who want to salute this murder but try to weasel-word around it.
> ...



Not sure who you're addressing here.  Can't be me since I've never posted any "Muslim apologia".  If I did, it would exist.  If it existed, you could quote it.  Go ahead and do the math backward.  In Arabic numerals if you like.

You knuckledraggers never get that pointing out the glaring flaws in a bigot's rant is a call-out of your logic ---- not a reference to the subject of your own bigotry.

That must be the result of swimming in the soup of self-delusion.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> 
> The abusive man turned on the two men and fatally stabbed them, police said.
> 
> ...



Repeat thread.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's exactly what he's doing, which I'm pretty sure is a violation of site rules, except he's threatening that "somebody else" will do it.  Because he's too much of a fuckkking wimp to do it himself.  So he plays Internet Tough Guy by Proxy.

It's instructive that upon his own logic being called out for what it is (this is the kkklown who posted "the solution is simple -- nuke Mecca") reacts not with a sympathy for the victims, not with a denunciation of violence, but with a warning of "there's more where that came from".  Very instructive indeed.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> This is the Greasy Turd White Supremacist Jihadi White man murderer...a True Trump supporter...Just look at This Piece of Work Giving the Old Heil Hitler Salute
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Never EVER trust a moron who can't figure out where the bill on a baseball cap goes.  Unless he's wearing a catcher's mitt.


----------



## Windship (May 27, 2017)

If you dont HAVE islamophobia, youd better get it.


----------



## ricechickie (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Aww, Marion isn't bad, and I should have paused before writing "threatening."  But you're right in the essentials; there's no sympathy for the innocent victims, just blame the Muslims.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> It's seething just under the surface with many.
> 
> This means you are a potential target, Mr. Muslim apologist; or do you just play one online?


Right wingers all of them are Yellow to the Bone ...


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> ...


I posted it as the story was breaking, sorry bear.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Better question' what religion does he claim? Did he shout God is Great while committing murder? Did he do it in the name of God? Does he wish to form a caliphate? Is he an apple or an orange?


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Windship said:


> If you dont HAVE islamophobia, youd better get it.


I have a phobia of ALL religions in their *extreme *state.


----------



## Tehon (May 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> > Actually Liberalism created this country and wrote its Constitution. You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> You have NOTHING in common with the Founding Fathers. You would never vote for George Washington today. You'd hate,everything they stand for.


Under Washington's leadership the federal government imposed the first excise tax on American citizens. A whiskey tax. He then personally led the federal governments response to the challenge against the governments authority. Sounds like your kind of president, doesn't it?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Probably Atheist, you have any proof to the contrary?

Ooo Looky, Pogo makey site threats cuz him no likey what I say.  

Squirm, worm.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Here's a question. Americans allow all religions to exist in this country! Christians are being slaughtered in Muslim countries! Why are Americans being called racists, xenophopes and bigots?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




You know I love you, so everything thing is good...



.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> > Actually Liberalism created this country and wrote its Constitution. You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> You have NOTHING in common with the Founding Fathers. You would never vote for George Washington today. You'd hate,everything they stand for.



Liberals today bear no resemblance to liberals 30 years ago or back at the founding of the United States. Today's so called liberals are actually regressive.


----------



## ricechickie (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



It's easy when you can define terrorism down to the details that suit your prejudices....


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Not only that Muslims are going to Christian lands slaughtering Christians. Why are the Christians being lectured?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Not only that Muslims are going to Christian lands slaughtering Christians. Why are the Christians being lectured?



Because of liberals bigotry and hatred.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 27, 2017)

Not much different than a black guy shouting that all whites should die. Then pushing someone into the path of a train.

http://nypost.com/2016/11/22/man-accused-of-trying-to-push-commuter-onto-tracks-for-being-white/

Being muslim is no guarantee that you won't be treated as any other person in America.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


how do you feel about the story, I'd like your opinions.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

The perpetrators is a known progressive pagan, a Bernie supporter. He is known for showing up at protests where his progressive criminal brethren attack him, and where the patriots push him away. He has a criminal record as well.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

Because his name is Christian, KATU thought it would be funny to use the headline "Christian attacks muslims, kills two" and retards like Aries fell for it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




Reading your OP again you might have a point... The president should speak out against this..



*The Council on American-Islamic Relations urged President Trump to speak out against increasing Islamophobia in the US.*



.


----------



## Windship (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont HAVE islamophobia, youd better get it.
> ...



Yes, quite.


----------



## Windship (May 27, 2017)

But, hindus, and buddhists and christians arent blowin people up.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




We all know Islam's / Muslims who legally came to this country just want freedom..


.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I've heard Marion make this prognostication before; it's just what he believes will happen. Not a threat.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> The perpetrators is a known progressive pagan, a Bernie supporter. He is known for showing up at protests where his progressive criminal brethren attack him, and where the patriots push him away. He has a criminal record as well.


any source that he's a bernie supporter?
I have linked sources that he is an alt-right winger who showed up at right wing rallies with a baseball bat intending to hurt lefties. 
Sounds very contradictory of a bernie supporter.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Windship said:


> But, hindus, and buddhists and christians arent blowin people up.


Extreme christians are and always have been dangerous... 
although I have never heard of extremist buddhists lol you got me there


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 27, 2017)

If the situation was reversed the Muslims would have just blown up the entire train.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont HAVE islamophobia, youd better get it.
> ...


That's exactly what your compadre, Jeremy Christian, says on his fb. Like you, he was also known to be mentally ill.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


I know many.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



The only Muslims I know, I'm friends with so..

Besides the doctor guy. I never really liked him too much. He could be dead now for all I know.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...


most alt-right nut jobs are... does that mean they should be allowed to go on killing sprees?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 27, 2017)

Imagine a black man harrassing two dudes in KKK robes and being confronted by defenders of the KKK and the black killed those confronting him.
Perfect parallel.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...


do you have any proof to provide your claim that he is a bernie supporter?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




So do I, you could change my mind on this...


as long as their legal , I personally like them.. They are friendly, funny/ creative and smart.

.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Blacks killing cops get no blowback by the liberals. Liberals lock arms in solidarity and blame it on white supremacy, white privilege, and racist cops!


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Agreed. Most Muslims come legally I would assume. Either with valid visas or with approved refugee status after years of vetting. My college roommate came on visas with her family. They established themselves and were granted citizenship years later. She was probably the most intelligent and hard working woman I know. And god is she beautiful. 
I also have friends that came here as refugees. They told me horrors of refugee camps and she loved America deeply for the safety and opportunity it has provided them.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




That's how you argue you make it personal, to change people's minds..


.


----------



## Dim Bulb (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


I sometimes wonder about abject Muslim haters:  Have they ever had a real discussion with a Muslim?


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I do try, some people don't want to hear it anyways. I have spoken about my college roommate before and some ignorant buffoon insisted she just wanted to cut my head off. 
As two college girls sharing a room and often snuggling up for movies, she had quite the opportunity to do so if that is what she really wanted....


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

A Christian terrorist in Oregon saw two women on a light rail train, one of whom was wearing a hijab, and he triggered.  As he began hurling racist slurs at the two helpless women, two passengers tried to calm him down.

So he stabbed them to death.

2 fatally stabbed on Oregon train after trying to stop man’s anti-Muslim rants, police say


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (May 27, 2017)

The founders didn't create this country for Muslims. Read the Naturalization Act of 1790. They shouldn't be here.


----------



## RightyTighty (May 27, 2017)

Religion - at work.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The founders didn't create this country for Muslims. Read the Naturalization Act of 1790. They shouldn't be here.


we have developed a lot since then... why haven't you, knuckledragger?


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

*Make America Great Again, y'all!*


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

That hero was simply removing the filth from this country.

Problem, Liberal? Maybe your life is flashing before your eyes?


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 27, 2017)

Oh look.. Another self righteous atheist thread... Devoid of facts..

The man was a mentally deranged individual with grandiose ideologies and not a "Christian" or a Trump voter.... Oddly enough not unexpected from liberal left wing Fake News purveyors..

Strange how facts get in the way of left wing hacks and their talking points..


----------



## Dim Bulb (May 27, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The founders didn't create this country for Muslims. Read the Naturalization Act of 1790. They shouldn't be here.


That's an incorrect reading.  But since you are a fan of the Founders, how about John Adams and what he might say about The Bush Dynasty, the Clinton Attempted Dynasty and President Trump's hiring of his own relatives?


how shall any legislator prevent the rich, the great, the powerful, the learned,


the ingenious, from distinguishing by durable, costly, and permanent memorials,

their own ancestors, and, consequently, their children and remote posterity,

from the descendants of the vast, the immense majority, who lie mingled

with the dust, totally forgotten?


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

So he killed some muslim and muslim supporters, what's the problem? Probably prevented a terrorist attack.


----------



## ricechickie (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> That hero was simply removing the filth from this country.
> 
> Problem, Liberal? Maybe your life is flashing before your eyes?



The two guys who tried to stop a crime are "filth."

Was the killer your boyfriend?


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > That hero was simply removing the filth from this country.
> ...



Nah, i'm not a faggot. I do get a boner from SJW slaying, though.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> So he killed some muslim and muslim supporters, what's the problem? Probably prevented a terrorist attack.


He was harassing teen girls, and committed murder ..... how ignorant can you be?


----------



## ricechickie (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Johann said:
> ...



Good to know. I'll look for you in future headlines.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Oh look.. Another self righteous atheist thread... Devoid of facts..
> 
> The man was a mentally deranged individual with grandiose ideologies and not a "Christian" or a Trump voter.... Oddly enough not unexpected from liberal left wing Fake News purveyors..
> 
> Strange how facts get in the way of left wing hacks and their talking points..


Strange how you claim I am an atheist without any facts.  Raging hypocrisy one expects from tards like yourself.

Strange how you assumed the killer is mentally deranged without any facts.

Oh, wait.

Bigoted anti-Muslims racist Trump voters ARE mentally deranged.  I agree!


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > So he killed some muslim and muslim supporters, what's the problem? Probably prevented a terrorist attack.
> ...



I'm not ignoring the fact they're muslim. I just don't care. 

Hitler targeted the Jews, but he was wrong. It was the Muslims he should have targeted.


----------



## boedicca (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> A Christian terrorist in Oregon saw two women on a light rail train, one of whom was wearing a hijab, and he triggered.  As he began hurling racist slurs at the two helpless women, two passengers tried to calm him down.
> 
> So he stabbed them to death.
> 
> 2 fatally stabbed on Oregon train after trying to stop man’s anti-Muslim rants, police say




I bet you still have a hard on from posting this drivel.


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look.. Another self righteous atheist thread... Devoid of facts..
> ...



At least we're in good company.


----------



## Norman (May 27, 2017)

Nothing to do with Islam, not all !!!


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Johann said:
> ...


Why do you hate Muslims? Do you know any? Can you differentiate between Muslims and extremists? Do you fear/hate all christians because of the atrocities carried out by Christian extremists?


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look.. Another self righteous atheist thread... Devoid of facts..
> ...


Unlike you, I have sources in the police force up there and I can read. Pitty you can not...

Your own link states he was a known mental health subject and a convicted felon. But then you like to make shit up for your left wing agenda.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Obama voters slay each other in record numbers in Chicago. Why don't ewe write about that?


----------



## DarkFury (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> A Christian terrorist in Oregon saw two women on a light rail train, one of whom was wearing a hijab, and he triggered.  As he began hurling racist slurs at the two helpless women, two passengers tried to calm him down.
> 
> So he stabbed them to death.
> 
> 2 fatally stabbed on Oregon train after trying to stop man’s anti-Muslim rants, police say


The link does not show anything unless you belong.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Suspect in Portland Hate Crime Murders is a Known White Supremacist

_Christian is a known right wing extremist and white supremacist. On April 29, Christian showed up to the right-wing "March for Free Speech" on 82nd Avenue in Montavilla with a baseball bat in an attempt to assault left-wing protesters. The bat was quickly confiscated by Portland police officers. He ranted how he was a nihilist. He'd soon yelled racial slurs ("fuck all you n*****s") and gave the Nazi salute throughout the day. He yelled "Hail Vinland" throughout the day._

Yep.  Definitely a Trump voter.


----------



## Dim Bulb (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Johann said:
> ...


Would you be kind enough to provide a list of those other groups/nationalities/religions who in your mind require extermination?  I'd like to ruminate about that list.  Sounds like Muslims are at the top.  Who are numbers 2-5?  Thanks.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

See?  He's a Christian terrorist.


----------



## depotoo (May 27, 2017)

The guy was acting like a lunatic, according to all I've read and it mentions nothing of his political preference or if he is even religious, and the women left -

His speech was not specifically anti-Muslim and his behavior was erratic, Portland Police Bureau Sgt. Pete Simpson said.

The suspect then stabbed two bystanders who attempted to de-escalate the situation, police confirmed. A third person was stabbed as well.

"When the train stopped moving, the guy who stabbed them was cursing and he said, 'This is free America, I can do whatever I want,'" a witness said.


And-

He's being charged with two counts of aggravated murder, attempted murder, two counts of intimidation and felon in possession of a restricted weapon.



From katu


----------



## Sunni Man (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Strange how you assumed the killer is mentally deranged without any facts.


Equally strange, is how you assumed without any facts, the guy stabbing people was a Trump voter and a Christian.   ....


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Man, that's priceless.  "All Christians who do not follow Christ's teaching of Love, Charity, and Forgiveness" will be thrown in the ovens.

And stabbed.

Because that's how Jesus rolls.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The perpetrators is a known progressive pagan, a Bernie supporter. He is known for showing up at protests where his progressive criminal brethren attack him, and where the patriots push him away. He has a criminal record as well.
> ...


His Facebook page. Doesn't sound contradictory to me. He was a raving psychotic. Like most commies, he was nuts and should have been institutionalized years ago. He's also an ex con.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Suspect in Portland Hate Crime Murders is a Known White Supremacist
> 
> _Christian is a known right wing extremist and white supremacist. On April 29, Christian showed up to the right-wing "March for Free Speech" on 82nd Avenue in Montavilla with a baseball bat in an attempt to assault left-wing protesters. The bat was quickly confiscated by Portland police officers. He ranted how he was a nihilist. He'd soon yelled racial slurs ("fuck all you n*****s") and gave the Nazi salute throughout the day. He yelled "Hail Vinland" throughout the day._
> 
> Yep.  Definitely a Trump voter.


So your clairvoyant and can see into this mans mind... 

The stupidity, It burns..  You like making shit up that you have no evidence for.. Just like the MSM..


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Strange how you assumed the killer is mentally deranged without any facts.
> ...


"If Donald Trump is the Next Hitler then I am joining his SS"


So there you go.  A Christian terrorist Trump voter.

Man, you guys walked right into that one!  

"Nuh-uh!  No he i'int!"


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




Islam is an ideology of hate and murder, that inspires groups such as Al Qaeda.

Can i differentiate between Extremists and muslims?






It can be difficult sometimes. Especially when the vast majority of Muslims are extremists, and a significant minority support suicide bombings.

I don't see why you would defend a religion that wants to chuck your favorite LGBTQWXYZ Trans people off of a roof and think it's cool to rape 11 year old girls. Just because those muslims are disproportionately brown?


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Obama voters slay each other in record numbers in Chicago. Why don't ewe write about that?


Start a thread about it anytime you like.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Man, that's priceless.  "All Christians who do not follow Christ's teaching of Love, Charity, and Forgiveness" will be thrown in the ovens.
> 
> And stabbed.
> 
> Because that's how Jesus rolls.


Delusional rants do not make one a Christian..  Maybe an Atheist, but never a Christian..


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Suspect in Portland Hate Crime Murders is a Known White Supremacist
> ...


Read the guy's Facebook post above.


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Mostly liberals/'progressives'.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> A Christian terrorist in Oregon saw two women on a light rail train, one of whom was wearing a hijab, and he triggered.  As he began hurling racist slurs at the two helpless women, two passengers tried to calm him down.  So he stabbed them to death.  2 fatally stabbed on Oregon train after trying to stop man’s anti-Muslim rants, police say


I don't want to downplay this, but I have to admit I'm a little surprised this hasn't happened more often.

The division pimps have done their job well, and Trump certainly played into it.
.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Suspect in Portland Hate Crime Murders is a Known White Supremacist
> ...


Irony!

You didn't read the link, did you, willfully blind monkey.  BWA-HA-HA-HA!

Read his Facebook posts, retard.  Then wipe the egg off your face.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

*"If Donald Trump is the Next Hitler then I am joining his SS".*


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


You're right I just found that. It is contradictory, Bernie is jewish and very much for racial equality. 
This man supporting bernie goes against his racism and white supremacy that has been well documented over the years. 
He had a traumatic brain injury, which explains the contradictory beliefs and the right wing extremism. 
And yes, he was a criminal and certainly posed a great threat to the community.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 27, 2017)

depotoo said:


> The guy was acting like a lunatic, according to all I've read and it mentions nothing of his political preference or if he is even religious, and the women left -
> 
> His speech was not specifically anti-Muslim and his behavior was erratic, Portland Police Bureau Sgt. Pete Simpson said.
> 
> ...


Thank You...... for real facts in this fantasy thread by a moron..  Its hard to know who is more deranged the attacker or the OP..


----------



## depotoo (May 27, 2017)

From that link I saw nothing, but found this-

A few Portland police officers on April 29 appeared to be familiar with Christian, but not threatened by him. They claimed he had a head injury and was mentally ill. 




OldLady said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> That hero was simply removing the filth from this country.


Sieg...Heil.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > The guy was acting like a lunatic, according to all I've read and it mentions nothing of his political preference or if he is even religious, and the women left -
> ...


*"If Donald Trump is the Next Hitler then I am joining his SS".*

Trump voter, willfully blind monkey.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Obama voters slay each other in record numbers in Chicago. Why don't ewe write about that?
> ...


No! I asked a civil question that deserves an answer! Did you read the title or are you strictly a bigot?


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Factually challenged snowflake... who eats the shit its feed and calls it yummy..


----------



## miketx (May 27, 2017)

Good. Two less muslims. Maybe they'll start on liberals next.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


You are really in the wrong thread, dude.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> So there you go.  A Christian terrorist Trump voter.


Again, where is your evidence that he is a registered voter, and voted for Trump?

Or that he self identifies as a Christian?   .....


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

miketx said:


> Good. Two less muslims. Maybe they'll start on liberals next.


You meant the exact opposite, right?


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


No shit. Probably should have figured that out before assuming there's Islamophobia afoot, asshole. The first releases said he was harassing a couple of women, one of which was wearing a hijab. The articles from two news outlets said there was no indication that he was anything but yet another fruitcake. Then KATU came out with the headline "CHRISTIAN" attacks....And suddenly every lunatic on earth had "witnessed" a hate crime after all. 

He was nuts. There is video of him roaming around screaming while wearing a flag cape...the mentally ill antifa jumped him at some protest, and the cops tried to shove him in with a bunch of patriots, who wouldn't accept him in their group. You anti Christian retards better get with the program. Your lefty leaders are using these nuts to fire up your hatred against people. And you are so feeble minded you fall for it every time.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Like I said moron... Delusional rants do not make one a Christian.. NeoNazi groups teach this dogma to confuse and give credence to their cause but it does not make this man a Christian..  But being a moron you cant think for yourself..  Keep eating the shit your being feed.


----------



## DarkFury (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> A Christian terrorist in Oregon saw two women on a light rail train, one of whom was wearing a hijab, and he triggered.  As he began hurling racist slurs at the two helpless women, two passengers tried to calm him down.
> 
> So he stabbed them to death.
> 
> 2 fatally stabbed on Oregon train after trying to stop man’s anti-Muslim rants, police say


He did not stab them moron he slashed their necks. Two liberals died. Big deal.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> A Christian terrorist in Oregon saw two women on a light rail train, one of whom was wearing a hijab, and he triggered.  As he began hurling racist slurs at the two helpless women, two passengers tried to calm him down.
> 
> So he stabbed them to death.
> 
> 2 fatally stabbed on Oregon train after trying to stop man’s anti-Muslim rants, police say




Lol.....and?


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 27, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > So there you go.  A Christian terrorist Trump voter.
> ...


ASS-U-ME...

We could just stop at he is an ass.. but it is what it is..  No cognitive thought process.. 


It's a Liberal..


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> This is a disgusting and hateful act in every way, shape and form. There is no defense for it, and defending it by pointing out hateful acts by others would be an utterly disgusting thing to do.
> 
> Speaking of disgusting, Why some underhanded poster would try to make some sort of political hay against "haters" who have never indulged in this behavior is beyond the pale, especially when this poster is one of the many examples of the second sentence in this posting.


Punching out reporters asking legitimate questions and then winning an election is just one example of the kind of hate that is rising in this nation. A hate legitimized by the statements coming from the current President and his admin.


----------



## Windship (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



OMG! You had better go to youtube and start watching vids on the subject.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


He was heard screaming Muslims should die..... That's not islamaphobia??


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Windship said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Yea because YouTube is more educational than real world experience ......


----------



## Dim Bulb (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> > Johann said:
> ...


So you are in favor of exterminating/killing your fellow Americans because of their beliefs?  Is that a conservative view?


----------



## tinydancer (May 27, 2017)

Obviously a whack job. But then all terrorists are looney tunes. Ditto murderers. No one in their right minds commits murders.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > Dim Bulb said:
> ...


Extremely unAmerican if you ask me


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > Dim Bulb said:
> ...



Your definition of American is different than mine.

If you're an American, you don't subscribe to Islam. Islam is incompatible with American values.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> A *Christian terrorist* in Oregon saw two women on a light rail train,


g5000 you nitwit.   ...   

The name of the knife wielding attacker is Jeremy Christian.
Just because his last name is Christian, doesn't mean he is a follower of the Christian religion.

Heck, I have a friend who's last name is Baker, but that doesn't mean he works in a bakery.  ....      ...


----------



## ColonelAngus (May 27, 2017)

If Muslim terrorists do not blow 8 year old girls into little pieces, it would likely help perceived Islamapbobia.

They are clearly Christian phobic.


----------



## Windship (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



OMG! What have they invented. What are the muzlamb accomplishments? The slave trade. The sex slave trade murder of millions and jizia. Do you know what  that is?  
*Jizya* or jizyah (Arabic: جزية‎‎ ǧizya IPA: [dʒizja]; Ottoman Turkish: جزيه cizye) is a per capita yearly tax historically levied by Islamic states on certain non-Muslim subjects—dhimmis—permanently residing in Muslim lands under Islamic law.


...and if ya refused?...they saw your head of...with a saw. Up until the 1920's people in italy couldnt live near the coast for fear of muzlamb ship taking slaves. The 1920's! Do you know what a caliphate is?


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Have you expressed outrage for the Coptic Christians that were murdered in Egypt? Or were there crickets?


Bitch, this happened in my town, in my nation. Every cocksuck running with this bastard should be pulled in, their homes searched for firearms and explosives. These people are home grown, and a danger to our nation. The right wing is becoming increasingly violent.


----------



## Windship (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Johann said:
> ...



Lol, oh man!...Bin-fucking-go!


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Blacks killing cops get no blowback by the liberals. Liberals lock arms in solidarity and blame it on white supremacy, white privilege, and racist cops!


Look, asshole bitch, anyone killing a cop when he is performing his duties should get the maximum. What your posts look like is that you think that racist asshole should be let off because other bad things happen.


----------



## Windship (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Go to youtube and educate yourself. Watch whats going on in Canada, Australia, Europe and Scandinavia. You know nothing about Islam. Youd better go look. And please, stop saying words the government puts out there for sheep to repeat. Are you a sheep?


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Have you expressed outrage for the Coptic Christians that were murdered in Egypt? Or were there crickets?
> ...


Yeah right! Who is rioting, pillaging, looting, burning, throwing fucking bricks, yelling for dead cops and staging a parade for a terrorist who was sentenced to life and obama let him out? When we catch up to your bullshit get back to us. How many shootings in Chicago this week. Do ewe know? Oh you don't care because it is not your town! Call me a bitch? Right you cocksucker!


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks killing cops get no blowback by the liberals. Liberals lock arms in solidarity and blame it on white supremacy, white privilege, and racist cops!
> ...


Well, that's because you are stupid cocksucker!


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I hope the guy fries for this, and if the OP can uncover a network of these guys bent on killing Muslims and destroying their culture *in the name of Christ* let us know.









There is a few of them. Time to have a good hard look at these guys, as in searching their homes for illegal guns and explosives. That is the murderer in the flag.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 27, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks killing cops get no blowback by the liberals. Liberals lock arms in solidarity and blame it on white supremacy, white privilege, and racist cops!
> ...


You've got the last part backwards. You use this reaction to justify Muslim terrorism. You want to profile this killer and any of his friends but his profiling of the Muslims on that train was a no-no. Make up your mind.
I say profile anything that warrants profiling. Muslims included.


----------



## Dim Bulb (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> > Johann said:
> ...


Hmmm. These Muslims seem to be able to get over the incompatibility you sense.  And the Muslims I know are very happy to blend in as Americans.

I'm frankly way more stunned that you are advocating exterminating fellow Americans due to their political beliefs.  That's what we fought a bunch of wars to avoid.

I'm against terrorists.  Muslims have a higher probability of being terrorists it seems.  But that doesn't mean I'm against all Muslims.  Caution is called for, not extermination.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > This is a disgusting and hateful act in every way, shape and form. There is no defense for it, and defending it by pointing out hateful acts by others would be an utterly disgusting thing to do.
> ...


One of the things most noticeable on this board is all the 'Conservatives' that state they are just waiting to get a shot a killing liberals, while I have yet to see a liberal here answer in kind.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzt WRONG.

Let's show our studio audience and all the folks watching at home the correct answer.



Spoiler: The murderer's religion is...



IRRELEVANT


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> ...


I see, anyone defending a minority unfairly targeted is a traitor and deserves death. My, you fellows are showing your true selves now.


----------



## xyz (May 27, 2017)

He posted on Jan. 23: "If Donald Trump is the Next Hitler then I am joining his SS to put an end to Monotheist Question,"

Two men killed in Oregon train stabbings that follow anti-Muslim rant


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Lying little cocksuck, how do you get that out of my words? His friends are advocating exactly this, so they are profiled correctly.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Makes one wonder how long before we see Stevie McGarret's picture in a felony like this.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 27, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


You know all of his friends? They all wear a uniform or religious garb reflecting their solidarity?


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > Dim Bulb said:
> ...




There are traitors in every military and society, the U.S. military is no exception.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Pretty much per usual, eh?


----------



## 9thIDdoc (May 27, 2017)

Wearing muslim costume in public incites violence. Big surprise. Wonder if the victims "intervened" violently.


----------



## Dim Bulb (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> > Johann said:
> ...



Are Native Americans on your list?

Edited to Add:  If you feel they are traitors, isn't it your duty to go to the families of these Muslim soldiers who died in the service and tell their families that they were traitors?


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> ...


Note that I differentiate between conservatives and 'Conservatives'. Conservatives do not express a desire to kill liberals or minorities. The 'Conservatives' are constantly doing that. Anyone assaulting a person that voted for Trumps simply for that reason is no different from the 'Conservatives', no matter what they call themselves.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


As a matter of fact;


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Do ewe condemn Muslims for killing Christians and infidels. How about Iran. Do ewe condemn Iran?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > This is a disgusting and hateful act in every way, shape and form. There is no defense for it, and defending it by pointing out hateful acts by others would be an utterly disgusting thing to do.
> ...




 You are not a liberal. You are a regressive leftist.

Unlike you morons, I actually condemned the behavior.   When it is Islamic terrorism, you regressives just try to explain it away such as you did when you justified it as the product of foreign policy.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 27, 2017)

BTW, the story quotes CAIR. They should interview the KKK for balance.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


What do you suppose all those "badges" are on the other guys' vests?  Some sort of organization, wouldn't it be?  Probably not the Eagle Scouts.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Notice to muslims.
> 
> Christians in America aren't that easy to kill.  We have totally insane whacked out white supremacists ready to cap your ass.  You won't know who they are or where they are.  They are insane and everywhere.  Proceed at your own risk.


And you totally approve of this. What a screwed up bitch you are.


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > Dim Bulb said:
> ...




Nah, I would, but you see, that would be more work than these soldiers are worth.

They follow an ideology that is inherently un-american.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


In my youth, there were almost monthly IRA bombings in London. Yet people did not hate the Irish for that. And most of the Muslims in the world have nothing to do with the atrocities committed by a few. Just as with the Irish.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I was about to give you a "thank you" for that post, except you had to mess it up by slamming Pogo for something he didn't do.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 27, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



No, the guy who killed two people with knife must be mentally ill.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> ...


And that will make your bigoted scuzzy ass extremely happy. God, you are a hateful asshole.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 27, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


And that is a picture of ...what?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 27, 2017)

Who is the Nazi who changed the name of this thread?


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BTW, the story quotes CAIR. They should interview the KKK for balance.


Doesn't CAIR have its roots in the Muzzy Brotherhood?


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> > Johann said:
> ...


I don't subscribe to any religion.. I support religious freedom and the value of opposing ideas.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Who is the Nazi who changed the name of this thread?


Umm I created the thread and it still has it's original name... seeing things are you?


----------



## Johann (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > Dim Bulb said:
> ...


----------



## WillMunny (May 27, 2017)

"Islamophobia" isn't a real fucking word!  It was invented by the Muslim Brotherhood (granddady of all terrorist groups) as a means to silence any criticism of Islam's massive, rampant daily human rights atrocities - atrocities that liberal psychopaths either deny or defend.  How does a human brain get so twisted, sadistic and evil as to support the ONLY religion which is stoning women to death, teaching their own children to be suicide bombers, beheading and/or fucking the small children of their enemies, non-surgically chopping the clits off little girls.... these Islam-cocksucking liberals out there have characters/moral compasses that STINK SO BAD, it would overwhelm the stench of an overflowing dumpster, behind a pork abbatoir, during a summer heat wave, when the garbage men are on strike.  If an Islam-loving liberal fungi were to die of cancer, not only would I dance on its grave, I would lead an entire C-walking shuffle class across it.  Why can't America-hating liberals understand what anti-social, black-hearted EVIL they are and commit suicide?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> [
> I support religious freedom and the value of opposing ideas.




 So THAT'S why you support the ideology with the express purpose of stamping out all others and allows for no opposition.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Who is the Nazi who changed the name of this thread?
> ...


My bad. I have it mixed up with a similar thread on another site.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Pretty much per usual, eh?




The only "per usual" is that you extremist leftists would rather war against anything you deem as "conservative" than oppose those who are out to destroy us all.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 27, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...




 It looks like two threads were merged, and the title of one was selected over the other.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much per usual, eh?
> ...


No, to protect innocent fellow countrymen.  That's what I support.  If someone doesn't agree with that, I'll "war" with words.  That's extreme in your book?


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Johann said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Johann said:
> ...


Muslims and Muslim extremists are apples and oranges. 
Just like Christians should not be held accountable for atrocities committed by Christian extremists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> [
> I was about to give you a "thank you" for that post, except you had to mess it up by slamming Pogo for something he didn't do.



I am SO crestfallen.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Muslim extremism is a perversion of the religion of islam. I do not and never have supported that perversion.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > Dim Bulb said:
> ...


exactly lil Christian!!!


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


What part of *"If Donald Trump is the Next Hitler then I am joining his SS" *do you not understand, retard?  I'm here to help.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

miketx said:


> Good. Two less muslims. Maybe they'll start on liberals next.


Ah.  Our resident "exterminate all the Muslims" board Nazi chimes in.

The people who were murdered by your brother radical Christian terrorist Trump voter were not Muslims, retard.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > So there you go.  A Christian terrorist Trump voter.
> ...


What part of *"All Christians who do not follow Christ's teachings of Love, Charity, and Foregiveness..." *do you not understand, retard?  I'm here to help.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


What part of* "All Christians who do not follow Christ's teachings of Love, Charity, and Foregiveness..." *do you not understand, retard?  

I'm here to help.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

* "All Christians who do not follow Christ's teachings of Love, Charity, and Foregiveness..." *
*
"If Donald Trump is the Next Hitler then I am joining his SS" 
*
Radical Christian terrorist Trump voter.
*
*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 27, 2017)

I know a lot of muslims.  I lived in a muslim neighborhood for years. I dated muslim men and was curious enough to go to a mosque for teaching by the imam.

I have never met a kinder, more generous people in my life.  They are gracious and intelligent.   They are also the most two faced people in the world.  They love America and want nothing more than to be peaceful good citizens. To other muslims, when they speak arabic or farsi they despise the country, the people and look forward to the day when sharia is the only law.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Where are all the Christians and Trump voters condemning the murderer?

We have had a few actually *support *the murderer right here in this topic, and not one has condemned him.  Therefore, by your own TardLogic™ you have used in the past, all Trump supporters are killers waiting to happen.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.  But this is a good ole American boy; a guy who doesn't like Muslims or a lot of other folks different from him.  Exercising his American right of free speech, he was ranting against this one and that one on a train in Portland Oregon last night.  He turned his focus on two Muslim girls in the car, one wearing a hijab.  Two guys intervened and were killed by Christian.  A third is in the hospital but expected to be okay.
> 
> Crickets here.  You guys are making me sick with your whining about violent liberals, playing that same video from months ago of protesters breaking windows at Berkeley.   This is violence too.  But it's okay to ignore and not condemn because .... why?  Guy broke more than windows in his hate.
> 
> ...



There are at least three threads on this already, at least what I saw earlier. 

The guy is disgusting he needs the death penalty however Oregon won't do that because they think they can somehow rehab the guy.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.


And they wouldn't be merged.


----------



## Dim Bulb (May 27, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I know a lot of muslims.  I lived in a muslim neighborhood for years. I dated muslim men and was curious enough to go to a mosque for teaching by the imam.
> 
> I have never met a kinder, more generous people in my life.  They are gracious and intelligent.   They are also the most two faced people in the world.  They love America and want nothing more than to be peaceful good citizens. To other muslims, when they speak arabic or farsi they despise the country, the people and look forward to the day when sharia is the only law.


All of them?  No exceptions?


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Here's a question. Americans allow all religions to exist in this country! Christians are being slaughtered in Muslim countries! Why are Americans being called racists, xenophopes and bigots?


Apparently, retard, you are ignorant of the fact the terrorists have killed far, far, far more Muslims than Christians.

As for Americans, many many more thousands of Americans are killed by their friends and families than by terrorists.

Get some fucking perspective, pants shitter.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Religion - at work.


Would you like to wager on how many people have been butchered by atheists?


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Simple lesson... Death to traitors. Class dismissed.





Tipsycatlover said:


> Notice to muslims.
> 
> Christians in America aren't that easy to kill.  We have totally insane whacked out white supremacists ready to cap your ass.  You won't know who they are or where they are.  They are insane and everywhere.  Proceed at your own risk.





Johann said:


> That hero was simply removing the filth from this country.





Johann said:


> So he killed some muslim and muslim supporters, what's the problem? Probably prevented a terrorist attack.





miketx said:


> Good. Two less muslims. Maybe they'll start on liberals next.



I can't help but notice no Trump supporters have bitch slapped any of these sick  fucks.

I guess you all agree with them.  As I suspected.

There is no daylight between any of you and the murderer.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

I wonder why the tards get their panties in a bunch when it is pointed out to them this murderer is a Christian.

I'm using their own benchmark for identifying the religion of a killer, after all.  He's a radical Christian terrorist.

"Yeah b-b-b-b-b-but...."

And he's a big Trump lover who wants to join Trump's Schutzstaffel!


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

More of these radical Christian terrorist Trump voters will be crawling out of the woodwork.

They voted for Trump because they expected Trump would finally kick off RaHoWa.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 27, 2017)

It looks like many of us are done.  Done with Islamophobia.  Done with kissing muzz ass.  Done with feeling sorry for the muzz and muzz lovers.

This was a street crime.   There's a lot of it going around.  More people have been killed for being white than being muzz.  Being muzz does not confer an immunity that protects against the crazies that the rest of us have to face.

It is terrible that two men were killed.  They could have been killed trying to stop a convenience store robbery too.  Muslims better get used to random crime.  After all, we're told that we should get used to random muslim terrorist attacks.  Well, they aren't the only ones.


----------



## Dim Bulb (May 27, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It looks like many of us are done.  Done with Islamophobia.  Done with kissing muzz ass.  Done with feeling sorry for the muzz and muzz lovers.
> 
> This was a street crime.   There's a lot of it going around.  More people have been killed for being white than being muzz.  Being muzz does not confer an immunity that protects against the crazies that the rest of us have to face.
> 
> It is terrible that two men were killed.  They could have been killed trying to stop a convenience store robbery too.  Muslims better get used to random crime.  After all, we're told that we should get used to random muslim terrorist attacks.  Well, they aren't the only ones.


Listen, I just sort of wonder whether the same logic applies to that poor woman who was murdered by an illegal criminal immigrant in CA, can't recall her name.  We all used that to incriminate all immigrants didn't we?  So if Muslims should get used to random violence, aren't you also saying that legal citizens should get used to random violence perpetrated by illegals?  There's a logic problem here, but maybe it's because I'm dim.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question. Americans allow all religions to exist in this country! Christians are being slaughtered in Muslim countries! Why are Americans being called racists, xenophopes and bigots?
> ...


Like Chicago? What does it matter who they kill? They are killing people aren''t they? And you make excuses for them. Why?  Cocksucker.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Wow.  You get dumber with each post!


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Simple lesson... Death to traitors. Class dismissed.
> ...


As you agree with Muslim atrocities!


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

You Chumps better watch out.  Trump's becoming a Muslim!







*"Mine's bigger."*


----------



## miketx (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Simple lesson... Death to traitors. Class dismissed.
> ...


Behold another lie, concluding that all Trump voters are the same as an alleged murderer. You clowns keep going. The voters are paying attention.


----------



## miketx (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> You Chumps better watch out.  Trump's becoming a Muslim!
> 
> trump sword dance — Postimage.io


Good. I heard he hated liberals and the media.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.  But this is a good ole American boy; a guy who doesn't like Muslims or a lot of other folks different from him.  Exercising his American right of free speech, he was ranting against this one and that one on a train in Portland Oregon last night.  He turned his focus on two Muslim girls in the car, one wearing a hijab.  Two guys intervened and were killed by Christian.  A third is in the hospital but expected to be okay.
> ...


after all, he has been successfully rehabbed half a dozen times previously, seventh time is the charm...his eye us messed up because a cop shot him in one of the mug shots. Portland cops had him in custody at that protest....he was agitating antifa and the patriots...screaming, threatening. But true to form, they protected him from getting his ass kicked, didn't arrest him and thus the murders.


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> I wonder why the tards get their panties in a bunch when it is pointed out to them this murderer is a Christian.
> 
> I'm using their own benchmark for identifying the religion of a killer, after all.  He's a radical Christian terrorist.
> 
> ...


Where do you get that he's a Christian?


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

I didn't see this kind of outrage from libtards post Pasadena, post Orlando. Nay! No outrage, just lectures.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > You Chumps better watch out.  Trump's becoming a Muslim!
> ...


hes a nut job, Bernie supporting, pagan pos....like about half the posters here.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Al Donald bin Trump steadfastly refused to call the terrorists "radical Muslim terrorists" while speaking to a roomful of Muslims about terrorism.  As Trump read from his teleprompter, he sounded just like Obama!







And then bin Trump sold a bunch of arms to Saudi Arabia, just like Hillary!

And then the Muslims danced with their brother.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why the tards get their panties in a bunch when it is pointed out to them this murderer is a Christian.
> ...


His NAME is Christian. KATU used his name in headlines and leads to make it look like A Christian had attacked Muslims.

And the brain dead pagan retards believed it.

There isn't any confirmation that the girls were Muslim, either. Or that he was attacking them for being Muslim. He hates BLACKS.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> More of these radical Christian terrorist Trump voters will be crawling out of the woodwork.
> 
> They voted for Trump because they expected Trump would finally kick off RaHoWa.



Radical Christian terrorist? You have a link?


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question. Americans allow all religions to exist in this country! Christians are being slaughtered in Muslim countries! Why are Americans being called racists, xenophopes and bigots?
> ...


lia liar pants on fire.

though Muslims do kill each other at an alarming rate...if you lump
slims killed by other muzzies in with muzzies killed by Christians, they might outnumber the numbers of Christians killed by muzzies....but I dont think so.

 90 Christa s killed by muzzies in Egypt the other day.....


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Al Donald bin Trump steadfastly refused to call the terrorists "radical Muslim terrorists" while speaking to a roomful of Muslims about terrorism.  As Trump read from his teleprompter, he sounded just like Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see them as terrorists, not Muslims. 99% of Muslims are peaceful.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Is English your second language?

Please use a Google translator to help you translate what you are trying to say into something resembling cognition.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

I think we might have a tard who was just trying to tell me that more Christians have been killed by the terrorists than Muslims, but I want to give her the benefit of the doubt that she can't possibly be that willfully stupid and uninformed.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

Even our fake President, who is the dumbest President in the history of America, knows the facts about Muslims being the primary victims of terrorism.

Here's what he read off his teleprompter in Saudi Arabia:

_*"But, in sheer numbers, the deadliest toll has been exacted on the innocent people of Arab, Muslim and Middle Eastern nations. They have borne the brunt of the killings and the worst of the destruction in this wave of fanatical violence.

"Some estimates hold that more than 95 percent of the victims of terrorism are themselves Muslim."*

President Trump’s Speech to the Arab Islamic American Summit_


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Al Donald bin Trump steadfastly refused to call the terrorists "radical Muslim terrorists" while speaking to a roomful of Muslims about terrorism.  As Trump read from his teleprompter, he sounded just like Obama!
> ...


and 90 percent of terrorists are Muslims.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

President Trump’s Speech to the Arab Islamic American Summit

Try to find the phrase "radical *Islamic *terrorism" in that speech.

No, really.  Try it.

Trump must have had Obama's teleprompter that day.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

How many things did Trump say to get his bigoted Chumps to vote for him which he has since abandoned?  I've literally lost count.

Remember this one during Trump's debate with Clinton?

TRUMP: Go outside. Look at Paris. Look at that horrible — *these are radical Islamic terrorists. And she won’t even mention the word and nor will President Obama. He won’t use the term “radical Islamic terrorism.” 
*
He said the same thing in his speeches to the rubes on the campaign trail.



And now he's dropped it.  Al Donald bin Trump will not say "radical Islamic terrorism".

Trump's Chumps were hoaxed so badly it isn't even funny any more.





Wait.



Yes.  Yes it is STILL funny.


----------



## g5000 (May 27, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


As are the victims of terrorism, of which you are stunningly and stupidly unaware.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Actually it's about 6.

Want a link?  Here ya go.  My link trumps your ipse dixit.

Thank me later.


----------



## miketx (May 27, 2017)

Trump sold arms to a Saudi Sheik named Hassan Bin Sobur. That bastard!


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



There have been at least three threads that were merged.  I created one of them, my title being something like "Two Killed for Standing Up to Bigotry".  That thread is now within this one.

But yeah, you're so right --- an internet message board moderator merging threads on the same topic is SO just like the Nazis.  Hitler was infamous for doing that.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

Muslims have wiped out the Christian population of the BIRTHPLACE of Christianity. They have killed more Christians than Christians have killed muzzies. Take your crap education and find a safe place, loser. Christian hated Christians, too.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

>>  The women, who had left the train before officers arrived, were later in contact with authorities, according to police, who have not released their identities.

Dyjuana Hudson, the mother of one of them, told The Oregonian newspaper her 16-year-old daughter, who is black, boarded the train with a Muslim friend, also a teenager, who was wearing a hijab.

The attacker approached the girls while screaming at them, Hudson told the newspaper, relaying an account her daughter had given her. "*He was saying that Muslims should die*," Hudson said. << --- US News​
--- which is exactly what the hatemongers on this board keep saying.  Marion Morrison actually posted "nuke Mecca".  In a thread about the UK bombing by a Libyan, neither of which have a "Mecca".

That's exactly why I put this thread up as a warning to what all this leads to.  Once we start lumping billions of innocent unrelated people into a grand canyon bag of "them", all hell breaks loose.


----------



## IResist (May 27, 2017)

This is not acceptable. No matter how many attacks the jihadists commit, and as much as we must condemn the terrorists every single time, such behavior should not be tolerated. No attack, no matter how despicable, should be used to justify this.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

miketx said:


> Trump sold arms to a Saudi Sheik named Hassan Bin Sobur. That bastard!



Well of course he's bin Sobur.  He doesn't drink.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

So the second most terrorist attacks come from the left wing. The right wing isn't singled out because they are part of the other which looks like it below 5%. For all the left wing knuckleheads that claim the right is violent, maybe this report will modify your position as well! Wait, the left will justify the whole thing.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2017)

Some 100,000 Christians killed per year over faith, Vatican says


----------



## Papageorgio (May 27, 2017)

IResist said:


> This is not acceptable. No matter how many attacks the jihadists commit, and as much as we must condemn the terrorists every single time, such behavior should not be tolerated. No attack, no matter how despicable, should be used to justify this.



I agree, violence is not the answer for the terrorists nor those ignorant people that attack peaceful Muslims. There is no justification for Manchester, nor Portland. The perps need to be put to death swiftly.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Muslims have wiped out the Christian population of the BIRTHPLACE of Christianity. They have killed more Christians than Christians have killed muzzies. Take your crap education and find a safe place, loser. Christian hated Christians, too.


He can file his bs where the moon don't hide!


----------



## IResist (May 27, 2017)

An atrocity was committed. Two people are dead because they stood up to harassment against Muslims. 

Instead of condemning the murders, some wish to change the subject to Christians who are murdered because of their faith. While murdering Christians is unacceptable, there's no reason to marginalize what happened in the story.


----------



## WillowTree (May 27, 2017)

IResist said:


> An atrocity was committed. Two people are dead because they stood up to harassment against Muslims.
> 
> Instead of condemning the murders, some wish to change the subject to Christians who are murdered because of their faith. While murdering Christians is unacceptable, there's no reason to marginalize what happened in the story.


Unacceptable to who? Libtards? We never get lectures from libtards when Christians are murdered. Why is that?


----------



## IResist (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > An atrocity was committed. Two people are dead because they stood up to harassment against Muslims.
> ...



Speak for yourself. I am a libtard and I have never supported the slaughter of Christians for their faith by Muslim countries. Never. 

I'm also an atheist. I think it is sickening what happens to Christians, but don't downplay what happened to these people.


----------



## Eloy (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> 
> The abusive man turned on the two men and fatally stabbed them, police said.
> 
> ...


When the president of the United States is a known Muslim-hater who has given several well-publicized hate speeches about Islam, then impressionable people feel they have permission to hate also and cause harm. Expect more of the same.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (May 27, 2017)

"Islamaphobia"........F---ing Comical.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

LogikAndReazon said:


> "Islamaphobia"........F---ing Comical.


There's nothing comical about two American citizens, one a college grad and one a VET, being killed while standing up for American values ON OUR SOIL.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Have you expressed outrage for the Coptic Christians that were murdered in Egypt? Or were there crickets?


It is your kind that practice selective compassion. Not ours.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are making me sick with your whining about violent liberals, playing that same video from months ago of protesters breaking windows at Berkeley.
> ...


He's a known white supremacist who had weapons taken away from him at alt right rallies. He is no true conservative but conservatives have aligned themselves with these savages.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Have you expressed outrage for the Coptic Christians that were murdered in Egypt? Or were there crickets?
> ...



They're very big on changing the subject too.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Not a "conservative" per se ------- a Rumpbot.

From his Nosebook account:

If Donald Trump is the next Hitler then I am joining his SS to put an end to Monotheist Question.  All Zionist Jews, All Christians who do not follow Christ's teachings of Love, Charity, and Forgiveness And All Jihadi Muslims are going to Madagascar or the Ovens/FEMA Camps!!!  Does this make me a fascist!!!

(more here)​


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > "Islamaphobia"........F---ing Comical.
> ...


Sadly good Samaritans who come to the aid of others are killed all the time.  Islam does not mean immunity.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> ...





lol......coming from somebody who lives in the EU who has been part of the goofball culture that has let their country get invaded by Muslims!! What brilliance.........allowing one's own culture to collapse.
Not going to happen over here s0n........the vids are going to be epic when some of these people try to pull the "No-Go Zone" shit over here!! Hollywoood wont even have to make movies anymore...........


----------



## LuckyDuck (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> 
> The abusive man turned on the two men and fatally stabbed them, police said.
> 
> ...


The attacker needs to be prosecuted.  As for "Islamophobia," there is no such thing.  There is a very genuine concern over the growth of Islam in the US, as Islam's history and present day goals remain the same and no other cultures (non-Muslim) survive or at least what does survive, doesn't thrive and flourish, but is oppressed, persecuted and murdered.  Seek out any Islamic nation and you won't find a variety of music, libraries with varied books, et cetera.  Some deluded far-left celebrities and their followers think that you can win over fundamentalist Muslims with "hugs" and "love;" that was tried in Lebanon.  Beirut, Lebanon used to be called the "Paris" of the Middle-East, a Christian majority area that opened its doors and hearts to Muslims, only to end up fighting for their very lives in which an International Peacekeeping Force had to be sent in to stop the fighting.  Now, instead of a friendly Christian Beirut, you have Hezbollah running the region.  Islam hasn't changed its goal of world domination and killing of non-believers since Muhammad's time.  Even though I said the attacker should be prosecuted, that doesn't mean that the Muslim population shouldn't be tossed out, unless they are very westernized and believe in our Constitution.  The problem is in determining who is pro-US and who is pro-Sharia.  They are taught to use "taqiyya," (lie) to protect the faith and their lives when dealing with non-believers (infidels).


----------



## Coyote (May 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> ...



1-2 incidents that have nothing to do with them - that they had no part of.  Where the only thing in common is religion.

I wonder who will defend those innocent people and who will be in the streets with pitchforks and torches.


----------



## Coyote (May 27, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Get a grip.

NO ONE is justifying ISIS' actions.


----------



## Coyote (May 27, 2017)

A lot of times these sort of attacks are conducted by mentally ill people, and it was clear that this person was.  Both religion and ideological extremism attracts mentally ill people and they tend to be more vulnerable to recruitment.

Thing is - when the violence is committed by a Muslim, mental illness is immediately poo-poo'd.


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> A lot of times these sort of attacks are conducted by mentally ill people, and it was clear that this person was.  Both religion and ideological extremism attracts mentally ill people and they tend to be more vulnerable to recruitment.
> 
> Thing is - when the violence is committed by a Muslim, mental illness is immediately poo-poo'd.


Today's GOP is giving these kinds of beliefs and ideologies a platform... just look they elected a mentally ill extremist!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


I was referring to the censorship. A moderator changed one of my titles recently. Thought it may have happened again. Fascist censorship is _very_ nazi-like.


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > LogikAndReazon said:
> ...


It is not about immunity it is about the fact that there is a growing misunderstanding of islam. Many Americans can't differentiate between a millions of Muslims and a small percentage of extremists. It is clearly causing problems when young girls, barely teens are being harassed because of their faith or even the appearance (headscarf/skin color).. America has a long tradition of religious freedom going back to it's founding. Attacking Muslims is unAmerican. When two brave men step in to help these young girls they are slaughtered. 
The only thing that will stop this is calling out and educating people about islamaphobia.


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Still a reckless comparison. Relax sparky.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Not at all. You put your foot in your mouth.
Stalin and Mao murdered way more than Hitler but _commie_ is still acceptable and often appropriate.


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Trump is more Nazi like than the mods combining threads. You're the one sucking on your foot.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


What does trump have to do with it?


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Unlike some on *USMessageBoard*, I do not hide where I am living. Nor does living in the European Union invalidate the obvious truth that Donald Trump has coarsened political debate in the United States. Racist American creeps can feel emboldened in the knowledge that their president would approve.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (May 28, 2017)

Yep, what America needs to do is "understand" Islam better......... lol

Its a backwards, degenerate, uncivilised, 8th century, oppressive, hate filled, facist cult that we need to exterminate from western civilisation.....

Keep those apostate mongrels in their desert ghettos......

Lesson learned


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



I should imagine you write for Der Spiegel. A publication which has sunk to below tabloid level, with its lurid front pages, and the arrogant assumption it can tell America what to do.

There is no argument, when you resort to call people 'racists creeps'.


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Forgive me but the truth hurts.


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Have no idea what that's supposed to mean.

Forgive you? For what?


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Forgive me for forcing you to face the unpalatable fact that American racist creeps are Trump supporters.


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You're from the thought police?


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Racist bigots, including Donald Trump, make their thoughts very clear to all, even you.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...





> Bill Clinton told Ted Kennedy that Obama 'would be getting us coffee' a few years ago: 'Game Change'
> 
> Bill Clinton helped sink his wife's chances for an endorsement from Ted Kennedy by belittling Barack Obama as nothing but a race-based candidate.
> 
> ...


Bill is a President Trump supporter?? Whoda thunk it?? Did President Trump accept Bill's endorsement?? Oh dear; NO!! That was Hillary.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



That is one of the most STUPID comments I've ever heard!! lmao. Where you from? Dumbfukistan??

Greg


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Two men have been killed as they tried to stop



There is no "Growing Islamophobia", dumb ass. The guy hated all non whites. 'Islamophobia' doesn't even exist so stop with the propaganda BS.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...








Greg


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




For most people in the South, that flag doesn't stand for slavery. You're an ignorant bigot.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You don't think the EU should vet those entering it with the intent of stopping more of the same as Manchester?? How stupid of you.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



It's just another America hater. Stuff their ilk with suicide vests!!

Greg


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It is idiotic to pretend that American racists do not support Donald Trump in great numbers and for an obvious reason.


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



It's idiotic to pretend alt-Lefties like this fool Eloy aren't bigots and haters. Of course, intelligent people don't pretend any such thing.


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Not as stupid as someone who does not know that the Manchester bomber was born in England.


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

And while we're at it, let's pretend Islamophobia' exists so we can hate the imaginary Islamophobes and make ourselves feel warm n fuzzy, righteous and good.


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> That is one of the most STUPID comments I've ever heard!! lmao. Where you from? Dumbfukistan??
> 
> Greg



That's a safe bet.


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



What's that got to do with it? He was travelling here there and everywhere.


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Nor does living in the European Union invalidate the obvious truth that Donald Trump has coarsened political debate in the United States. Racist American creeps can feel emboldened in the knowledge that their president would approve.



No wonder you're an asshole.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



It's just another America hater. Stuff their ilk with suicide vests!!


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Explain the connection you cretin!! ZERO logic and ZERO cred. 

Greg


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




Fools like Eloy are getting their just rewards.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You really are THICK!! The Man Bomber was just another useful idiot for a failed Ideology of Bullshit. They've arrested about a dozen people. Not many named Smith or Jones. The Ideology is festering ISIS you fool.

Greg


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

Over 30,000 deadly terror attacks from *MOSLEMS* since 9/11 and these alt-Left fools wet their pants because a white supremacist killed 2 people.  What phonies.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Statistically I'm not sure about that. Why would ISIS attack their USEFUL IDIOTS before they take over? The Elroys are safe until ISIS wins, which will be never. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Over 30,000 deadly terror attacks from *MOSLEMS* since 9/11 and these alt-Left fools wet their pants because a white supremacist killed 2 people.  What phonies.



Not even looking at that sad double death until after the court case. Was the already unbalanced nut attacked by the "good Samaritans"? Sounds more like a combination including mental illness. That the killer was obnoxious is a given, but was he a murderer? 

As I said, I'll let the courts decide that one. 

Greg


----------



## LogikAndReazon (May 28, 2017)

And here everyone was thinking barack hussein was the racist bigot........


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Greg obviously thought the Manchester bomber was an immigrant. There are people like him, e.g. Donald Trump, who does not like immigrants but it is an inconvenient fact that the bomber was born and educated in England. People would help a lot by quitting the anti-immigrant and anti-Islam rhetoric.


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Because you called me an abusive name, you will not be hearing from me again.


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



He stemmed from immigrants. From Libya.


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Like calling someone a racist bigot?


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Thank you. I merely identified your obnoxious character. Calling me "racist" is frankly disgusting. 

Now piss off!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Yes; another useful idiot fanatic. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



WRONG. You are factually challenged. 


Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



The problem with you is you have it totally WRONG. President Trump is all FOR legal immigration. So am I. I am also fully FOR supporting and assisting refugees. But they MUST be vetted to remove those who are just using the refugees as a cover. 

As for the Man bomber; just a useful idiot fanatic. His ties were Libyan but his loser allegiance was to ISIS. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Crawl away to your same space!!

Greg


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 28, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > A Christian terrorist in Oregon saw two women on a light rail train, one of whom was wearing a hijab, and he triggered.  As he began hurling racist slurs at the two helpless women, two passengers tried to calm him down.  So he stabbed them to death.  2 fatally stabbed on Oregon train after trying to stop man’s anti-Muslim rants, police say
> ...



As have you. You attempt to divide with nearly every post. 

Your very identity hinges on the fact that we have a partisan divide. Until you start offering solutions to go along with your lame observations and finger pointing, you'll be considered part of the problem. 

Hint: 

Someone who wants to bring people together uses the word "we" way more often than the word "they". 

Try it out.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 28, 2017)

Oh, and partisans get very defensive - for understandable reasons - when their behaviors are pointed out.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> 
> The abusive man turned on the two men and fatally stabbed them, police said.
> 
> ...



Those who have allowed the enemy in the gates and who continue to advocate on their behalf will suffer the fate reserved for all traitors, Muslims need to be made to feel unwelcome so that they will leave of their own accord they have no business in the west, the only good Muslim is a dead Muslim.


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2017)

Islam isn’t just preying on the weak. They’re preying on the weak-minded. On Monday night, Salman Abedi murdered 29 young Britons and their parents with a nail bomb. As is always the case, the response has been flowers and apologies and calls to coexist. On Sky News I hate-watched some ponce tell an SAS soldier he “understands his rage” but we can’t punish Muslims because it will create a backlash. This is a country where they ignore child rapists and regularly imprison white men for offending Islam. These men are attacked once inside and one just died. 

Another common refrain regarding Islamic terror is groups like the SPLC reminding us that “In America, the face of terrorism is white.” This was made perfectly clear in a viral video circulated by AJ+ that featured lots of American skinheads Sieg Heiling next to images of dead babies and quotes such as “White supremacists are more responsible for terror attacks than people acting in the name of Islam.” WHAT?!

The statistical gymnastics to get to these numbers are more than just mathematically negligent. They are traitorous. AJ+ is owned by Al Jazeera, which is owned by the House of Thani. They are the oldest oil family in Qatar and they use taqiya to spread half-assed propaganda across the world. What’s truly amazing about this bullshit is how eager the left is to eat it up. Simply sitting in an armchair for five minutes and remembering the news is all you need to do to realize the number of white-supremacist deaths isn’t even in the same universe as deaths from Islamic terrorism. The numbers I get are five vs. 3,099. 

They like to start these studies on September 12th, 2001, but I ain’t buying it. I start the day before and that gives us 2,996 deaths. Then we had seventeen killed by the Beltway Sniper in 2002. Fort Hood left thirteen dead in 2009, and the Boston Marathon bombing four years later left six dead (with 280 brutal injuries, including the woman who lost her leg and just married the man who rescued her). In 2014, a jihadist beheaded his boss. Sixteen were killed in San Bernardino in 2015 and the Orlando nightclub shooting left fifty dead. That’s 3,099. 

The white-supremacist deaths are around the “death from spider bites” level. There was Klansman Frazier Glenn Miller, who hated Jews so much he shot three men in an old-folks’ home he assumed were Jewish. There’s also that guy who came to NYC to kill blacks and got one. Finally, we have the member of the “Alt-Reich” (never heard of it) who stabbed a black student to death last week. That’s five.

How you make 3,100 look less than five takes some backbreaking mental acrobatics

The Myth of White Terrorism


----------



## hazlnut (May 28, 2017)

In the age of Trump, these xenophobic racist alt-righties are coming out of the woodwork and committing heinous acts of violence and murder.

You have to be very very stupid not see the connection to Trump.

Man shouting 'anti-Muslim slurs' kills 2 on Portland train, police say - CNN.com










America moves deeper into a dark age.


----------



## gipper (May 28, 2017)

See?  Obama gets cops murdered and shot, but not a peep about this being his fault.

Trump...that MFer is responsible for all things bad.


----------



## irosie91 (May 28, 2017)

I do not believe that the problem was created by Trump------some nuts are responding to
Islamic terrorism-------US people tend to IDENTIFY   with the brits-----and----also the issue
of  Islamic terrorism in the USA is very exciting to nuts


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> In the age of Trump, these xenophobic racist alt-righties are coming out of the woodwork and committing heinous acts of violence and murder.
> 
> You have to be very very stupid not see the connection to Trump.
> 
> ...





hazlnut said:


> You have to be very very stupid not see the connection to Trump.


and not the connection to the Manchester bombing, or any of a dozen other attacks in the last few months?





hazlnut said:


> America moves deeper into a dark age.



Do you plan on leading the charge?


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Elroy will experience the sour fruits of his conquered country. And deservedly so.


----------



## hazlnut (May 28, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I do not believe that the problem was created by Trump------some nuts are responding to
> Islamic terrorism-------US people tend to IDENTIFY   with the brits-----and----also the issue
> of  Islamic terrorism in the USA is very exciting to nuts




Trump has given permission for these people to harass others in public.


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Because you called me an abusive name, you will not be hearing from me again.



Oh goodie.


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

LogikAndReazon said:


> And here everyone was thinking barack hussein was the racist bigot........



He spawned a generation of ignorant racist bigots.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that the problem was created by Trump------some nuts are responding to
> ...


Liar. The guy looks like a stoner to me so I'll blame Obama and his drug culture background. Why it's as if Obama stabbed those guys himself while Hillary stood by and applauded.

Dumb asshole.


----------



## hazlnut (May 28, 2017)

gipper said:


> See?  Obama gets cops murdered and shot, but not a peep about this being his fault.
> 
> Trump...that MFer is responsible for all things bad.



Obama didn't gin up the anti-cop base.  He spoke out against them at every turn.

Trump hasn't done shit to disavow the Trumpists, xenophobes, Alt-right snowfails, and other losers.


----------



## hazlnut (May 28, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




"looks like"....??????

Please tell me you are not that much of a stupid loser.

When Trump talks about "losers" he means his base, the Trumpists.


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> The problem with you is you have it totally WRONG. President Trump is all FOR legal immigration. So am I. I am also fully FOR supporting and assisting refugees. But they MUST be vetted to remove those who are just using the refugees as a cover.
> 
> As for the Man bomber; just a useful idiot fanatic. His ties were Libyan but his loser allegiance was to ISIS.
> 
> Greg



 Every Moslem carries with him the disease of Islam. I wouldn't allow any Moslem into our country until Islam goes through it's reformation.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...


You shit your diapers some more. Get mom to wipe you down, boy.


----------



## irosie91 (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > See?  Obama gets cops murdered and shot, but not a peep about this being his fault.
> ...



nope----not trump's fault--------dead bodies are at fault


----------



## mudwhistle (May 28, 2017)

gipper said:


> See?  Obama gets cops murdered and shot, but not a peep about this being his fault.
> 
> Trump...that MFer is responsible for all things bad.


I wanted to cook some #@$^*% Cheeseburgers yesterday and instead ^@#%# Trump made it rain all #$@#@$# day.


----------



## 2aguy (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > See?  Obama gets cops murdered and shot, but not a peep about this being his fault.
> ...




obama had black lies matter to the White House...and black lies matter sympathizers have murdered police...including the sniper in Texas....moron...


----------



## gipper (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > See?  Obama gets cops murdered and shot, but not a peep about this being his fault.
> ...


Damn...how does one get so blind?

You might stop consuming DNC news.  You wouldn't accept your news from the R party.


----------



## gipper (May 28, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > See?  Obama gets cops murdered and shot, but not a peep about this being his fault.
> ...


We see the pattern, but apparently some Americans don't.

For a decade W was responsible for all things bad.  Now it's Trump's fault.  My guess is he will responsible for all things bad for the next decade.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> Trump has given permission for these people to harass others in public.


...............................................


----------



## hazlnut (May 28, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > See?  Obama gets cops murdered and shot, but not a peep about this being his fault.
> ...




Pudwhistle lets his freak flag fly.

What was his name and did he treat you right?


----------



## hazlnut (May 28, 2017)

gipper said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



R party - retard.


----------



## gipper (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...


Not an R...haven't been one for decades, but you must follow orders from the DNC media right?

W and Trump bad.......

Obama WONDERFUL

Now who is the dummy?


----------



## Rustic (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> In the age of Trump, these xenophobic racist alt-righties are coming out of the woodwork and committing heinous acts of violence and murder.
> 
> You have to be very very stupid not see the connection to Trump.
> 
> ...


Going by your logic all of mass shootings during the Obama administration were inspired by Obama… Most of the shooters were progressive nut jobs...


----------



## 2aguy (May 28, 2017)

Forget islamaphobia.......that isn't a problem..if it was you would actually have lots of attacks on muslims in western countries......and you aren't seeing that....

The real problem here is Westphobia...a fear of the west...as manifested by the murder of these concert goers in Manchester and the Murder of the Coptic Christians......since Christianity is associated with the west, the muslim murder of Christians is a prime example of Westphobia......

We need to stop Westphobia before more Westerners are murdered....


----------



## Rustic (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> In the age of Trump, these xenophobic racist alt-righties are coming out of the woodwork and committing heinous acts of violence and murder.
> 
> You have to be very very stupid not see the connection to Trump.
> 
> ...



Inspired by Obama… If we go by your logic
14 mass shootings, 14 speeches: How Obama has responded


----------



## Iceweasel (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > See?  Obama gets cops murdered and shot, but not a peep about this being his fault.
> ...


Liar. Obama critized the cops in the Cambridge professor incident before he even had the facts. He did not come out against the BLM violence and in fact the leaders were regulars at the White House. You offer nothing but hate and propaganda.


----------



## hazlnut (May 28, 2017)

It's important we call out all the Trumpists, capture their racist rants on cellphones and out them on social media.

Take back our country!!


----------



## Freewill (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that the problem was created by Trump------some nuts are responding to
> ...


Wow is that one big whopper of a lie.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> It's important we call out all the Trumpists, capture their racist rants on cellphones and out them on social media.
> 
> Take back our country!!


You commies never owned our country, you aren't fooling anyone. You think you can take it by threats and intimidation. It's important we call you out for what you are.


----------



## ricechickie (May 28, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Forget islamaphobia.......that isn't a problem..if it was you would actually have lots of attacks on muslims in western countries......and you aren't seeing that....
> 
> The real problem here is Westphobia...a fear of the west...as manifested by the murder of these concert goers in Manchester and the Murder of the Coptic Christians......since Christianity is associated with the west, the muslim murder of Christians is a prime example of Westphobia......
> 
> We need to stop Westphobia before more Westerners are murdered....



Islamophobia doesn't just manifest in violence, just like any other kind of bigotry. There are degrees.


----------



## gipper (May 28, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > It's important we call out all the Trumpists, capture their racist rants on cellphones and out them on social media.
> ...


Nut doesn't anything about Obama's many anti-cop actions, because the DNC Media never told him/her/it.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Yet, the left extremist commit far more domestic terror attacks in the US than the extreme right and it has been that way for decades. 

So far your fear mongering is nothing but hype and ignorance. 

So all you are doing is spouting misinformed BS and trying to give a false picture. Meanwhile you ignore the violence of the left.


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Oh! So the children of asylum seekers are now equated with actual refugees without understanding the culture and education of native-born English, French, Belgian, and even American citizens. I wonder, how many generations must native-born citizens go back in order to be true Americans. Plymouth Rock?


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Blah blah.


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Greg directly called me insulting names more than once. I called no-one on *USMessageBoard* any name, as you know. So no; calling it like it is, that racist bigots do support Trump is clearly obvious. These ignorant people helped get Trump elected. 
Having a bunch of people on my 'ignore' list helps me enjoy my visits here.


----------



## Doc1 (May 28, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that the problem was created by Trump------some nuts are responding to
> ...



What an ignorant little child you are. Why don't you put your cute little Black ANTIFA costume on and go pretend you should be taken seriously.


----------



## NLT (May 28, 2017)

oh looky another triggered faggot

hazlnut


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


I'm sorry but you must be confusing me with another poster. As for your claim that way more terrorists are from the so-called "left extremist" camp, well, I speechless.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



"so-called?" You can look up the link that was provided by pogo. It comes from his link which the information comes from the FBI. I know everyone thinks there are a lot of racists but they are a minority in this country. The media like to talk it up, however those that voted for Trump, voted for Trump because he provided an alternative to the last 24 years, 24 years where the middle class worker has been ignored and the 1% have reaped all the benefits. That is why they voted for Trump, not race or bigotry.


----------



## Eloy (May 28, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You are correct; not all supporters of Donald Trump are racist bigots but all racists who did vote chose Trump.
Many poor working class people were suckered into the New York billionaire's line about helping ordinary people, those unlike himself but Trump has done and will not do anything for those poor people. You'll see.


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


You're a Trump supporter calling the mods Nazi like. Come ooooonnnnn.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (May 28, 2017)

We need another racist, marxist, community organizer in the White House....

For the people Comrades !!!


----------



## Papageorgio (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Wrong! Many left wing racists and bigots. Liberals are better at disguising racism and bigotry but they are. Sorry but the US doesn't fit what you are saying. The "poor working class" weren't suckered into anything. They had a choice of the status quo and since Clinton, Bush and Obama didn't listen to them, they thought they found a candidate that would. No one was conned, they wanted what the entire field of Republicans and Hillary had not given them. 

Those that voted for Clinton, Bush and Obama and Hillary were all conned.


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Islamophobia doesn't just manifest in violence, just like any other kind of bigotry. There are degrees.



Today's fear of Moslems following faithfully the teachings of Muhammad, *isn't irrational*. Hence - no Islamophobia.


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> You are correct; not all supporters of Donald Trump are racist bigots but all racists who did vote chose Trump.




All black racists voted for Obama. Game - set - match.


----------



## Brynmr (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



I Tarzan.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Oh poster please.  You can't even figure out the distinction between "left wing" and "Liberal", conflating the two in your first line.  And we already know from earlier in this thread that you can't read, so you're in no position to start "interpreting" my links to fit your square peg in a round hole.

Although the fact that you accepted it already puts to rest the idea that "terrorst = Muslim".  So you're locked in now.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



DOOD.
What the fuck do "Stalin and Mao" have to do with a moderator merging threads?

Damn.  Duh Bubble must have a giant IQ-sucking machine in there.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



And indeed has already pre-approved.
"Beat the crap out of him"...."Knock the hell"..... "Don't hurt him; if you do I'll pay your legal fees"..... "There used to be consequences to protesting .... tthey'd be carrying him out on a stretcher"......"nobody wants to hurt each other any more"... all from before the election.

To this we might pair a candid quote from Rump's fake and now-discredited 'university' playbook that poignantly sums up his entire campaign:

"You don't sell products, benefits or solutions --- you sell *feelings*".​
Which not only describes all the rhetoric and exhortations to violence but is a sadly inevitable strategy for a klown who created his own image from commercial mass media.  Television and Rump are two sides of the same manipulate-the-gullible coin.  I'd have to say that quote is the most honest self-assessment Rump has ever made, since it's exactly what he's always done.

So this Jeremy Christian's unprovoked attack on blacks and Muslims is just a yes-man soldier following orders   "Onward, Christian soldier" quoth the Rump, "marching as to war" and Christian did exactly that, although he was preceded by many others in his infamous infantry going back to 2015.

Rump and I both see the inherent disaster in provoking polarization like Islam-hate (Mexican-hate, immigrant-hate, women-hate, media-hate etc etc etc).  We both know exactly what it leads to, which is acted out in the train incident.  The difference is, I cite it as a warning to the hole we're going down, while Rump sees it as an opportunity to polish his own knob at the expense of others.  That says a lot about what he and I think of our own country. 

As well as what we each think about other people, but as we know Narcissists are incapable of empathy; everything has to be about Numero Uno, since that's all they can see.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



How exactly would you describe an asshole who accosts two teenagers and attacks them for being black and Muslim?  A "boy scout"?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Yep, what America needs to do is "understand" Islam better......... lol
> 
> Its a backwards, degenerate, uncivilised, 8th century, oppressive, hate filled, facist cult that we need to exterminate from western civilisation.....
> 
> ...



Special note for the Illiterati, who need a regular reminder ---- the perp in this case -- who committed a double murder and attempted third murder --- was an anti-Muslim anti-black bigot carrying out exactly the rhetoric you posted above.  You posted it, but he acted it out.

Feel proud?


----------



## 2aguy (May 28, 2017)

Westernphobia is more dangerous and deadly...since islamaphobia is a silly thing created to hide actual muslim terrorism....


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Asked for comment on this, Rump says:
"I have no idea who Bill Clinton is.  Did he endorse me or what?  Because I have no idea what you're even talking about".


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Westernphobia is more dangerous and deadly...since islamaphobia is a silly thing created to hide actual muslim terrorism....



Apparently the Illierati reminders expire after like one minute...

Again for you shortbus kids ---- the perp here, a double-murderer and attempted triple-murderer --- is the terrorist.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Two men have been killed as they tried to stop
> ...



"Islam" isn't a _color_, Spunkles.

>> The attacker approached the girls while screaming at them, Hudson told the newspaper, relaying an account her daughter had given her. "*He was saying that Muslims should die*," Hudson said. <<​


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Seems to me the "America hater" would be the asscrack who kills two people and tries to kill a third, for their crime of standing up for their fellow citizens.  Doncha think????


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, what America needs to do is "understand" Islam better......... lol
> ...



As proud as you are of your Muslim pet with the suicide nailbomb vest.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



aaaand what was The Man Stabber in the OP article then?

Why can't you say it?


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2017)

In case nobody has mentioned this guy voted for Bernie and Trump supporters wanted him booted from a rally but Police did nothing....


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



We all stem from immigrants.  From Everywhere.

My own include Ireland.  Which was the home base of the last terrorist bombers in Manchester.
Your next line should be to inquire about my religion so you can make a Composition Fallacy out of it.

That's how it works around here.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Astute observation.  Indeed this entire incident, like all the similar ones before it, derive from the "we" and "they" false dichotomy.  As I told Katzendogs, the world may be divided into two types of people --- those who divide people into two types for the purpose of profiting from polarization, and those who do not, because boiling everybody down to two types is bullshit.

One thing I don't get about Mac's quoted post ---

"The division pimps have done their job well, and Trump certainly played into it."​
What's the function of the word "into"?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Oh, and partisans get very defensive - for understandable reasons - when their behaviors are pointed out.



Indeed they do. And this thread is a showcase for that phenomenon, the post immediately following yours being a glaring example.  Sure didn't take long to demonstrate.

One of the reasons I keep saying this site should have a resident psychoanalyst.


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



I'm not interested.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 28, 2017)

This guy versus the Manchester bomber  and of course This  Guy is getting far more condemnation which fits the "America bad...White Americans really bad" narrative that the 
Left muzzie lovers spew
I think reality  is its time for all Americans to be directly dismissive of these poor women forced to wear those  grotesque head to toe Hallowern costumes
Where is women's lib when they really could be doing something? I suspect hiding behind PC and attacking people who point out the problem rather than those who cause the problem


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


OMG  HE WAS WHITE.......................Hated Muslims so much that he killed........................

This ONE INCIDENT is more important than the current threat of Radical Islam across the globe.................IT NULLIFIES IT........................

We can now forget that over 40 Islamic Groups have pledged support to ISIS..........

We can now forget that over half of Africa is now battling Terrorist Groups.

We can now forget that the entire Middle East is at War.........

We can now forget that the South Pacific is fighting Radical Islam there as well......

We can now forget the terrorist attacks in Britain and Europe.......

We can now forget the terrorist attacks in South East Asia and places like India..........


Damn it man..............I was getting scared..................You just opened my eyes.  This ONE WHITE GUY IS THE KEY.................Had I known before.............I could have been a Liberal.

Thanks man.


----------



## ricechickie (May 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Tell the victims' families that their murders pale in comparison to those who are killed by Muslim extremist terrorists (or whatever we're calling them now).


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Islam isn’t just preying on the weak. They’re preying on the weak-minded. On Monday night, Salman Abedi murdered 29 young Britons and their parents with a nail bomb. As is always the case, the response has been flowers and apologies and calls to coexist. On Sky News I hate-watched some ponce tell an SAS soldier he “understands his rage” but we can’t punish Muslims because it will create a backlash. This is a country where they ignore child rapists and regularly imprison white men for offending Islam. These men are attacked once inside and one just died.
> 
> Another common refrain regarding Islamic terror is groups like the SPLC reminding us that “In America, the face of terrorism is white.” This was made perfectly clear in a viral video circulated by AJ+ that featured lots of American skinheads Sieg Heiling next to images of dead babies and quotes such as “White supremacists are more responsible for terror attacks than people acting in the name of Islam.” WHAT?!
> 
> ...



Here is truly one of the most idiotic posts I've ever seen.

Quick translation of the top:
Original --- As is always the case, the response has been flowers and apologies and calls to coexist. On Sky News I hate-watched some ponce tell an SAS soldier he “understands his rage” but we can’t punish Muslims because it will create a backlash. This is a country where they ignore child rapists and regularly imprison white men for offending Islam.

English --- "The meanies, they call out our fallacies of Composition!  Curse them anyways!  What do we have left if we can't play with our fallacies?"

Then he goes on to recount cherrypicked murder incidents trying desperately to tie some "religion" commonality into them, even pulling in a plot to murder the perp's ex-wife, as if these are "religious" bases.  Then he proceeds to cherrypick his own opponents, never even mentioning their religion, and tellingly, leaves out abortion terrorism altogether, lest they water down his already -fallacious case.  Can't have that when you're building a wall out of bullshit.

If I had a dime for every such fallacy committed here I'd go buy a Lambourghini, just because I could.  SMH


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Not a problem........because it is the truth.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

That man will be prosecuted to the limits of the law and will be punished....................

And it is no comparison to most of the globe fighting terrorist.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Perfect


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



You counting, say, the Klan?  And their fellow travellers like Dylann Roof?

No?  Oh well, isn't that convenient.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## ricechickie (May 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


>



Are you suggesting that the murderer of those two men was just a victim of Muslim terrorism?

What bullshit is this?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Back that up, or blow me.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Your diversion is BS.....  Your comparison is BS................That is the kind of BS it is.

Clear it up for you.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2017)




----------



## ricechickie (May 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



So, who in your picture is an "Islamophobe"?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Are you that dumb.................Which man might be scared of Radical Islam at that moment..................Never mind though.............It's all about the one White Guy killing a couple of Muslims and going to jail.

Forget the guy in the caption's head......it no longer matters.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 28, 2017)

A phobic disorder is one where the apprehension is disproportionate to the reality
So uslamahobia is the newer "racist"and bigot, an attempt to prohibit racial or religious referencing by putting a false label on it
That worked for about 8 years but expired on 11/9/16


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

Hell and army of Islamophobes...........OMG............






psst........forget that they were being invaded.........ok............


----------



## Papageorgio (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You provided the link, you figure it out asshole.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


----------



## ricechickie (May 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




A phobia is an irrational fear.  The man you are referring to is a victim.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> This guy versus the Manchester bomber  and of course This  Guy is getting far more condemnation which fits the "America bad...White Americans really bad" narrative that the
> Left muzzie lovers spew
> I think reality  is its time for all Americans to be directly dismissive of these poor women forced to wear those  grotesque head to toe Hallowern costumes
> Where is women's lib when they really could be doing something? I suspect hiding behind PC and attacking people who point out the problem rather than those who cause the problem



Hey I dunno, where is your authority to dictate what women may or may not wear?

For those not paying attention, only one of these teenage girls was identified as "Muslim" and wearing a hijab.  The other was her friend, described only as "black".  Now we know "Muslim" isn't a color and "black" isn't a religion but two things here --

One, the Muslim girl obviously had a friend that didn't pre-judge ("pre-judge" = "prejudice") her character based on some personal aspect and thus assume ("assume", from "ass") to read nefarious motives into her mind, as you do above, so it seems to me the person who's "really doing something" is the friend who offers friendship --- which is mutually exclusive with ass-uming suspicions of an individual based on nothing....

(and in case the crucial word zipped by you that word was *individual *........as in free will)

--- and two, although "Muslim" and "black" are not direct comparators, they do share, in this country, the experience of being the target of persecution, which may indeed reinforce the friendship.

I understand that those of your camp have been suppressed from the racism y'all got so comfy with and see "religion" as a new outlet, but I'm here to turn you back, for the same reasons.  The more things change, the more they stay the same eh?  Yup, we know what this is really about.

And the third thing, to state the obvious ---



> attacking people who point out the problem rather than those who cause the problem



What happened here is the people who pointed out the problem --- an anti-Muslim, anti-black, anti-Jew bigot's screaming rant against two teenage girls minding their own business --- were Rick Best, Taliesin Myrddin Namkai Meche and Micah David-Cole Fletcher.  The kkklown who actually caused the problem stabbed them.  Two died.

Just so you know who's who here, since you don't seem like the brightest bulb in the light tower.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Profile in Heroism --
Taliesin Myrddin Namkai-Meche

"This is a guy who had so many friends and he seemed to have a special connection with every single one," Landt said. "We'd all say the same thing: 'Man, he's just the best person.'"

Namkai-Meche always put others first, Landt said, even if it meant putting himself at risk.

" If he knew he was going to die, he still would have done what he did," Landt said.

... If another student was struggling during a class discussion, Namkai-Meche would say something to back them up.

"He's just the kind of person, if he saw somebody being mistreated, he would have spoken up," GhaneaBassiri said. --- The Oregonian​


----------



## DOTR (May 28, 2017)

Saying "growing islamiphobia" is like bemoaning "growing cancerphobia".     Both are reasonable responses to deadly to deadly situations"


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Should be fear Radical Islam.................yes or no........................

Speak into the microphone.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Profiles in Heroism:  Rick Best

Rick Best, one of two men killed in a brutal attack Friday aboard a MAX train, was a city of Portland employee, Army veteran and onetime candidate for Clackamas County commissioner.

... He was headed to his home in Happy Valley when he and two others intervened as a man began hurling epithets at two teenagers aboard a MAX Green Line train, witnesses said. The man then pulled a knife and stabbed the three men, killing two and injuring one.

Best had three teenage sons and a 12-year-old daughter, Austin said.

... His supervisor at the Bureau of Development Services, Kareen Perkins, said Best was a dedicated employee who was well-liked by his tight-knit team. 

"He was always the first person you would go to for help," she said. "I've talked to most of his coworkers today, and several of them said it's just like Rick to step in and help somebody out." 

He worked hard to find his way in civilian life, Perkins said. In his job, he worked with about 30 coworkers and hundreds of customers seeking permits from the city.

"He was just really good at his job, and just great to work with," she said. 

He also spoke frequently and fondly of his wife and four children, Perkins said.

City commissioner Chloe Eudaly, who until recently oversaw the bureau, released a statement memorializing Best: 

"My heart goes out to the family of Rick Best. They have lost a husband and a father, and we have lost a treasured employee.
"Rick worked for the city for a little more than two years and was a valued member of our Bureau of Development Services team. And as a veteran, he served our country with honor and distinction. He stood up for two young women and others he didn't even know — all because he wanted to help. << --- Oregonian


----------



## ricechickie (May 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



No.


----------



## ricechickie (May 28, 2017)

For the record, I don't fear Christian extremists, either.  Or any other kind of criminal.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> For the record, I don't fear Christian extremists, either.  Or any other kind of criminal.


I don't fear Radical Islam.............I fear what we will have to do it in the future and what we will become doing so........

They will not stop until we have a regional War over there..................

Stating people are Islamophobic for stating what the hell they have been doing is a load of crap.  Using this BS like this thread to keep people silent about it.

Not gonna happen with me.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

By the way since his name has been connected with Islamo-hate and since the perp posted on Nosebook that "If Donald Trump is Hitler then I'm joining his SS", it might be instructive to see what he has to say about the incident after being asked for a statement.

The POTUS so far has said this:
*
"

*
*"*​
--- eloquent.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> For the record, I don't fear Christian extremists, either.  Or any other kind of criminal.



Nor do I, even though there was one living right around here for a long spell before he was caught (Eric Rudolph), which kinda creeps one out --- not just that he was around here but more so that he had to have some support from locals to continue living as a fugitive.  And those locals are still running around.

But we also don't go "nuke the Vatican" on account of Eric Rudolph being a Catholic.  That would be fuckin' stoopid.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2017)

So Bernie supporters are the KKK ....


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 28, 2017)

I think to grow it you add three parts shit, one part human, and water with piss and vinegar


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


You must be a bigot.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> So Bernie supporters are the KKK ....





Hilarious from both sides.

From the Klan side, the big version of it that we know the most about, that had by far the biggest reach, was started out of a group that lynched a Jewish man, the "Knights of Mary Phagan", and then of course took on Jews as one of their targets, along with Catholics, immigrants, labor unions and later, communists.

And on Bernie Sanders' side not only is he Jewish as well but his relatives were massacred by the Nazis in Poland.

And just to add a third side, Jeremy Christian railed against Jews, as well as blacks and Muslims, pranced around giving Nazi salutes, and publicly posted "If Donald Trump is the Next Hitler then I am joining his SS to put an end to Monotheist Question. All Zionist Jews, All Christians who do not follow Christ's teaching of Love, Charity, and Forgiveness And All Jihadi Muslims are going to Madagascar or the Ovens/FEMA Camps!!!"

So he would have killed Bernie Sanders as part of his "Misanthropic Nihilism" (his term).  But the Klan might  have been happy to help.  Just ask David Duke.  If you even know who I'm talking about.  If not, ask Steve McRacist.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Where in this thread did I mention anything about Trump? Censorship is nazi-esque.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Can't you read?


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > So Bernie supporters are the KKK ....
> ...


Deny reality sop for libs


----------



## PredFan (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> 
> The abusive man turned on the two men and fatally stabbed them, police said.
> 
> ...



There's no such thing as Islamophobia. A "phobia" is an irrational fear. There is nothing irrational about fearing Islam.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



^^ Denies structure of English language.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Voted for Bernie..............fact,,,,,......considered Trump poison........your post.....bs fantasy rant


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Asks where he mentioned Rump, then proceeds in same breath to "Nazi-esque"....



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...




--- fails to see own irony.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Yyyyyyyyeah, because when you "consider somebody poison" you post that you're joining his "SS" to kill Jews.  Of which Bernie would be one.

You run with that one, Shirley. Right into your own end zone.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 28, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> ...


Absolutely and living in fear is what they want, they do not want it stopped, and some real sad, simple and sick Americans agree with them
There is a desperate need to sell the "bigot ....islamaphobe" malarky and what they fear most is that instead if talking about it that we put an end to it .
Close ten mosques ever time an islamic  hater kills innocents, problem solved in less than two weeks


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Islamophobia:



Tipsycatlover said:


> There are two kinds of muslims.  There are radical muslims who want to kill you.  There are moderate peaceful muslims who don't want to kill you.  They want the radical muslims to kill you.





Johann said:


> So he killed some muslim and muslim supporters, what's the problem? Probably prevented a terrorist attack.






Johann said:


> I'm not ignoring the fact they're muslim. I just don't care.
> 
> Hitler targeted the Jews, but he was wrong. It was the Muslims he should have targeted.





Steve_McGarrett said:


> The founders didn't create this country for Muslims. Read the Naturalization Act of 1790. They shouldn't be here.





Tipsycatlover said:


> Notice to muslims.
> 
> Christians in America aren't that easy to kill.  We have totally insane whacked out white supremacists ready to cap your ass.  You won't know who they are or where they are.  They are insane and everywhere.  Proceed at your own risk.






Call Sign Chaos said:


> Those who have allowed the enemy in the gates and who continue to advocate on their behalf will suffer the fate reserved for all traitors, Muslims need to be made to feel unwelcome so that they will leave of their own accord they have no business in the west, the only good Muslim is a dead Muslim.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Phone video of the confrontation and arrest on this page.

Taken by another witness who was on the train, in the street after Christian was chased down by several other passengers and then cornered by police.  You can't see much but you can hear him in the background spewing his anger.

On the platform, Blackwood saw two men laying on the ground, "holding their necks, bleeding out of their necks, like thick black blood… I could smell the blood, there was so much of it," he says.​
Apparently he stabbed his victims in the jugular veins.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Phone video of the confrontation and arrest on this page.
> 
> Taken by another witnes who was on the train, in the street after Christian was chased down by several other passengers and then cornered by police.  You can't see much but you can hear him in the background spewing his anger.
> 
> ...


Have you ever smelled large quantities of fresh warm blood?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Interesting you should put it that way since this was indeed an "Islam hater" who first harassed innocents, then killed two others and stabbed yet another.  Hero citizens who wanted the stabbing stopped.

They're "sad, simple and sick", right?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Phone video of the confrontation and arrest on this page.
> ...



Are you offering?


----------



## PredFan (May 28, 2017)

There are only two types of Muslim, terrorists, and terrorists who haven't gotten their marching orders yet.


----------



## koshergrl (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Phone video of the confrontation and arrest on this page.
> 
> Taken by another witnes who was on the train, in the street after Christian was chased down by several other passengers and then cornered by police.  You can't see much but you can hear him in the background spewing his anger.
> 
> ...


He was engaged in frenzied screaming at the women, they say. Nobody can decide on what, exactly, he was saying. Initially, they said he wasn't yelling anti-Muslim epithets, and in fact nobody even said the women were Muslim. They said one was wearing a hijab....but antifa dress that way too, nobody has committed to a description if their ideology. Then they said it was a racial attack, but that's based on the color of the women. It doesn't quite work because he killed whites.

what we do know us cops had him in custody a couple of weeks ago when he was threatening both Trump supporters, and the mentally ill anti American gasbags.....and they released him.


----------



## koshergrl (May 28, 2017)

the hippy called Taliesin is named after freaking Merlin from the novel Musts of Avalon.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

PredFan said:


> There are only two types of Muslim, terrorists, and terrorists who haven't gotten their marching orders yet.



Oh too bad --- you posted too late to be included in 444.  Maybe she can edit you in.

More broadly it's been said that "the world may be divided into two types of people -- those who divide people into two types, and those who do not".  The former group does so for the purpose of demonizing.  The latter group simply knows that practice is fuckin' stupid.

Thanks for checking in though.


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2017)

we need to stop islamophobia-phobia!


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Phone video of the confrontation and arrest on this page.
> ...



Once again for the slow kids, we DO know what he was ranting about, and it's been posted earlier.

>>  Dyjuana Hudson, a mother of one of the girls, told The Oregonian/OregonLive (Man saw teenagers, one with hijab, and launched into racial tirade) that the man *began a racial tirade as soon as he spotted the girls*. Her daughter is African-American and was with a friend who was wearing a hijab, she said.

“*He was saying that Muslims should die*,” Hudson said. “That they’ve been killing Christians for years.” -- Hindustan Times
​One girl was described as "black", the other as "Muslim".  They're friends.  Muslims and blacks, along with Jews, have always been among the asshole's hate targets.

Try to keep up, K?


----------



## Tilly (May 28, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Phone video of the confrontation and arrest on this page.
> ...



Agreed. I'm not sure that the women he was shouting at were Muslim, this seems to be based on someone saying one of them was wearing a headscarf.  
It appears he is racist against everybody not white and on this occasion was being racist about anyone and everyone, not just muslims. 

He also apparently has a history of making antisemitic remarks on ? His Facebook face and issuing challenges to Jewish people - whom he refers to as 'AshkeNAZI's'.  

Since he appears to have been ranting about a 'variety of ethnicities and religions' And physically attacked and murdered people whom I don't think were Muslim, the thread title seems somewhat misleading, at the moment at least.

"...According to witnesses, a white male passenger riding an eastbound MAX train early Friday afternoon began yelling what “would best be characterized as hate speech toward a variety of ethnicities and religions,”

‘Final act of bravery’: Men who were fatally stabbed trying to stop anti-Muslim rants identified


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

WOW...........she's HOT..............


----------



## Tilly (May 28, 2017)

Does Oregon have the death penalty?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Tilly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The FUCKING QUOTE is posted right there above your post, idiot!  It's been posted in here a dozen times. 




---- or perhaps in the Bubble of Denial "Muslims should die" means "isn't this a nice train, are you ladies having a lovely day"?

Holy SHIT open your fucking eyes.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Does Oregon have the death penalty?



Jeremy Christian sure did.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


So the Fuck What.  You are boring me....................

This Comparison is supposed to make up for all the shit Radical Islam is doing in the World.  Utter BS.

They are killing and fighting in Africa, the Middle East, Asia, the Pacific Rim..........even cases in South America.........

They are targeting Western Nations.......and Nations like the Phillipines..........

It is NOW A GLOBAL FIGHT................And it doesn't have a FUCKING THING TO DO WITH THE INCIDENT IN OREGON..

About to iggy your dumb ass...........Have a nice day.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 28, 2017)

Change the channel before this idiot dumbs you down to his level and makes you just as stupid as he is.

Bye Pogo


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



More description from the embedded link above:

>> "He [Christian] had been acting up the whole ride, pretty much from the time he got on till 42nd," Hudson [mother of one of the girls] told The Oregonian/OregonLive.

Three men stepped up to intervene, according to several eyewitness reports.

"You can't get at them like that — they're little girls," one of them said, according to Hudson.

That's when the man pulled a knife, she said, fatally stabbing the girls' defenders.

Mangum and her friend sprinted out of the train as soon as the doors opened at the Hollywood transit station at Northeast 42nd Avenue about four miles from downtown. The horrified girls left their purses behind in their desperation to get away.

Hudson said Mangum clutched her smartphone as she ran and captured a recording of the carnage. She called her mother in tears. <<​


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Go run away to your safe space, Peewee.  

While you're in there see if they have a course where you can learn how to read --- that post isn't even at you at all.  Dumb shit.

Nor was it any kind of "comparison" ---- the poster tried to float the abject ignorance that "hey maybe this stabber guy wasn't so bad, where's the evidence?" after the evidence has been splashed all over this fucking thread.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Not happening. However, your homosexual tendencies are laid bare for all to see.

You were the first to step up and deflect for nailbomb boy, faggot.

Trying to minimalize Muslim terrorism is unacceptable in my book.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


.
Again  --- either quote it, lying "nuke Mecca" boi, or bite my ass.

And before you do, a warning --- I might be wearing Ted Nugent's pants.  Hungry?


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2017)

Pogo is making this thread intolerable.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Pogo is making this thread intolerable.



Truth is scary huh.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> 
> The abusive man turned on the two men and fatally stabbed them, police said.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Islam is a poor little victim of unwarranted fear? Have you read  the news in the last 16 years? People are more likely to be attacked by Muslims than any "Islamophobic backlash", are you kidding? What that guy did in  Portland was vile and inexcusable. Killing innocent people is wrong and  that's why we non Muslims fear Islam, or extremist of any stripe. I am an Islamophobe. I despise Islam as the kool- aid drinking self deluded  uncritical hateful theists they ARE.


----------



## PredFan (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > There are only two types of Muslim, terrorists, and terrorists who haven't gotten their marching orders yet.
> ...



The latter group only has convinced themselves that it's stupid. It's the see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil, monkey level stupidity.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Actually the latter group knows that there are (a) contexts and (b) logical fallacies such as Composition, such as False Causation, such as Association and Blanket Generalizations.  But that's far FAR too complex for the former group, who never learned to count past "two".

Thanks for demonstrating.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> ...



Yeah the nerve of that teenage girl, having the temerity to sit on public transit minding her own business.
Well I never.  

Who does she think she is --- Rosa Parks?


----------



## Tilly (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Pogo is making this thread intolerable.


Quite a few of us have him on ignore


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Really? Cheap shot. Does Islam understand the concept of innocence? Because we in the west (you and I) do.9/11, kidnapping girls and selling them into sexual slavery, THAT is the ISLAM I am talking about. And you know damned well what I meant.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo is making this thread intolerable.
> ...



And the reason is obvious.
Hey, nobody ever said fallacy-busting and liar-exposing was a way to make friends.

Back to your safe-space hiding hole now.  Off you go.

Meanwhile ----------- here's the GoFundMe page set up to help the heroic victims who came forward to defend their fellow citizens from the bigot.  And heroes they are.

The ignore-list cowards won't see that but being the bigot's fellow travelers they wouldn't want it anyway.  I've prolly sent them off on a quest to find a way to buy the bigot a slick lawyer.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Cheap shot?  Yes that does describe your own post, indeed.  So yeah I do know what you meant.  It's called deflection.  Read the OP.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

I get it, what this mad man did in Portland was inexcusable, stabbing to death  fellow human beings in a  insane rage. And all they were trying to do is defend another human being. I get it. Inexcusable.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Pogo is making this thread intolerable.



Pogo is pretty good entertainment, I get lots of laughs from his/her posts. Just don't take him/her seriously because he/she doesn't.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I get it, what this mad man did in Portland was inexcusable, stabbing to death  fellow human beings in a  insane rage. And all they were trying to do is defend another human being. I get it. Inexcusable.



Thanks.  If only the hatemongers in this thread would get it too.

Hear that haters?  Muslims are "human beings".  Who knew, right?


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> WOW...........she's HOT..............


Klatu. Baratta. Nicto


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I get it, what this mad man did in Portland was inexcusable, stabbing to death  fellow human beings in a  insane rage. And all they were trying to do is defend another human being. I get it. Inexcusable.
> ...


Let's don't  go nuts here. Nazis were human, too.


----------



## koshergrl (May 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Pogo is making this thread intolerable.


Put him on ignore. Instant relief. You won't miss his stupid dweeb elitist ass at all.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Uterus avatar OP says what?


----------



## koshergrl (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Uterus avatar OP says what?


Rams head, fucking progressive pagan pos.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 28, 2017)

I have stayingaliveaphobia


----------



## Papageorgio (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I get it, what this mad man did in Portland was inexcusable, stabbing to death  fellow human beings in a  insane rage. And all they were trying to do is defend another human being. I get it. Inexcusable.



Yep, he needs the death penalty, no excuse for hate.


----------



## ricechickie (May 28, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> I have stayingaliveaphobia



Afraid of staying alive?

Ohhhhhhh-K....


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Pogo Pogo Pogo. Damn, I am  thinking Betelgeuse. Anyway, I like the liberals,  they are our well informed and yet oh so patronizingly  better angels. Islam would just throw liberal free thinkers like POGO  off a building or cut their heads off.  We just disagree.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > I have stayingaliveaphobia
> ...



I thought the same thing but didn't want to wake him up.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Pogo Pogo Pogo. Damn, I am  thinking Betelgeuse. Anyway, I like the liberals,  they are our well informed and yet oh so patronizingly  better angels. Islam would just throw liberal free thinkers like POGO  off a building or cut their heads off.  We just disagree.



Yanno if I didn't have actual experience in the real world and had to form opinions based on what I read around here, I might actually believe something like that, not knowing they were paranoid fantasies birthed out of the asses of hatemongers like Spencer/Geller.

Too late though.  Been there, seen that.  Long time ago.


----------



## Correll (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo Pogo Pogo. Damn, I am  thinking Betelgeuse. Anyway, I like the liberals,  they are our well informed and yet oh so patronizingly  better angels. Islam would just throw liberal free thinkers like POGO  off a building or cut their heads off.  We just disagree.
> ...



Tell her about how paranoid US cons are.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo Pogo Pogo. Damn, I am  thinking Betelgeuse. Anyway, I like the liberals,  they are our well informed and yet oh so patronizingly  better angels. Islam would just throw liberal free thinkers like POGO  off a building or cut their heads off.  We just disagree.
> ...


Too late?  You have actual experience of hate and discrimination? Like what?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Well yes but I mean actual experience with actual Muslims.

At least I kind of assume they were Muslims since they were nationals of Sudan, Egypt, Tunisia, Morocco, Algeria, Guinea and Senegal.  But we never talked about religion and they never brought it up.

What _did_ we talk about?  Women.... work.... food..... money.... languages... where to sleep....coffee... you know, all that zealotry stuff.  As somebody said, "human beings".


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




"cons"?



Not sure I know any cons.  I did know a fugitive from the law.  He saved my life too. Yet another part of why I never bought into the Grand Dichotomy bag.


----------



## Correll (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Your dodging in noted as an example of intellectual dishonesty and cowardice.


My point stands. 




Tell her about how paranoid US cons are.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


My more motherly side wants to at least understand before I launch into a rant. I don't understand your post.  We are so cynical now. But Islam, why defend it?


----------



## MikeK (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> [...]
> Whelp --- this is exactly why we try to control the hatemongers on this site as well.  Here, two of us have been slaughtered for standing up against such bigotry.


 
"Us?"  Who is _us?_




> Time to assess where you're going with this, doncha think haters?


What do you mean by "hatemongers?"  Specifically *who* are you referring to?   Please provide a specific example of the _hatemongering_ you are talking about.

And what do you mean by "control?"  _Control_ what?  Are you talking about restricting free expression?[/quote]


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

So, anyway, back at the ranch. I am a islamaphobe, but I don't condone violence. It's why I am against Islam, a hoodoo made up religion that uses violence as a hedge because their made up  religion needs people to strap  on bombs , slash people with knives harming innocent people (ironic, isn't it?)  to prove how good they are. Islam is a last bastion of the scoundrel, to use a popular phrase.


----------



## Correll (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> So, anyway, back at the ranch. I am a islamaphobe, but I don't condone violence. It's why I am against Islam, a hoodoo made up religion that uses violence as a hedge because their made up  religion needs people to strap bombs , slash people with knives (ironic, isn't it?)  to prove how good they are.




Phobia implies an irrational fear.


Fear of random death is not irrational.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > So, anyway, back at the ranch. I am a islamaphobe, but I don't condone violence. It's why I am against Islam, a hoodoo made up religion that uses violence as a hedge because their made up  religion needs people to strap bombs , slash people with knives (ironic, isn't it?)  to prove how good they are.
> ...



Random death occurs everywhere, via many different ways of dying.  Waste of time to be afraid of it.  You'd never leave your bed.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > So, anyway, back at the ranch. I am a islamaphobe, but I don't condone violence. It's why I am against Islam, a hoodoo made up religion that uses violence as a hedge because their made up  religion needs people to strap bombs , slash people with knives (ironic, isn't it?)  to prove how good they are.
> ...



Random death occurs everywhere, via many different ways of dying.  Waste of time to be afraid of it.  You'd never leave your bed.


----------



## Correll (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Incorrect. Especially when we can take effective and reasonable action to address the problem.

If you lefties will let us.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

I don't have a problem with being called a Islamophobic. I  don't condone hurting Muslims, either. Go figure.


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are two kinds of muslims.  There are radical muslims who want to kill you.  There are moderate peaceful muslims who don't want to kill you.  They want the radical muslims to kill you.





Johann said:


> So he killed some muslim and muslim supporters, what's the problem? Probably prevented a terrorist attack.






Johann said:


> I'm not ignoring the fact they're muslim. I just don't care.
> 
> Hitler targeted the Jews, but he was wrong. It was the Muslims he should have targeted.





Steve_McGarrett said:


> The founders didn't create this country for Muslims. Read the Naturalization Act of 1790. They shouldn't be here.





Tipsycatlover said:


> Notice to muslims.
> 
> Christians in America aren't that easy to kill.  We have totally insane whacked out white supremacists ready to cap your ass.  You won't know who they are or where they are.  They are insane and everywhere.  Proceed at your own risk.






Call Sign Chaos said:


> Those who have allowed the enemy in the gates and who continue to advocate on their behalf will suffer the fate reserved for all traitors, Muslims need to be made to feel unwelcome so that they will leave of their own accord they have no business in the west, the only good Muslim is a dead Muslim.





eagle1462010 said:


> So the Fuck What.  You are boring me....................
> 
> This Comparison is supposed to make up for all the shit Radical Islam is doing in the World.  Utter BS.
> 
> ...



*One of the victims killed by the Trump voter was an Army veteran, you fucking *****.  Rot in hell, all of you.*


----------



## Papageorgio (May 28, 2017)

Found this just now.

Click here to support Tri Met Hero Recovery organized by Carlos Espinoza

If you want to donate. It is a great gesture.


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Simple lesson... Death to traitors. Class dismissed.



One of the victims was an Army veteran, you fucking c*nt.  It is YOU, and people like you, who are the traitors.




miketx said:


> Good. Two less muslims. Maybe they'll start on liberals next.



Fuck you, too.


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> What does trump have to do with it?


*"If Donald Trump is the Next Hitler then I am joining his SS".*


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are two kinds of muslims.  There are radical muslims who want to kill you.  There are moderate peaceful muslims who don't want to kill you.  They want the radical muslims to kill you.
> ...


Yeah right.   Calling people a c+nt? Is this the NEW liberalism? Excusing misogyny and religious extremism?  All under the umbrella of American liberalism? Wow, what a bunch of hypocrites. You people love the thing that would destroy you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Humans have the capability to allow people to live longer, that's why I don't support Muslims with terrorists in their ranks, or support people dying from lack of healthcare.

Why do most Western Europeans only stand for one, or the other?

Beyond bizarre.


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Sorry to make your pussy hurt, bigoted retard.


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 How do you feel about those Christians and Trump voters in this topic who support killers in their ranks?


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

I hope you don't have kids, and you can't produce.


MaryL said:


> I don't have a problem with being called a Islamophobic. I  don't condone hurting Muslims, either. Go figure.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I am a rational human being, I am  a rationalist. Islam is religion of the irrational. Muslims, they would kill me because of that, I know that. Islam doesn't tolerate freedom of thought. So hence, I am an Islamophobic . They would kill us all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

g5000 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm not a fan of Western Europeans, I think they have a very simplistic, narrow minded approach to logic, and morality.

That's the only conclusion one could make from a people who not only don't seem to grasp that Islamic terrorism, and lack of healthcare are BOTH WRONG.

But, that killing a people's heritage, by colonialism (imperialism) or multiculturalism (integration) are also BOTH WRONG.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

What would you say to the Muslims that serve in the army, FBI, CIA, NSA, Marines, Police, firefighters ect....? 



MaryL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



While, Islamic terrorism is more senseless than those dying from lack of healthcare, more people would die from lack of healthcare by a long shot.

I'm against senseless death, point blank.

Why is it  in Western European society, both sides can't agree to senseless death?

I think Western Europeans are senseless.


----------



## Unkotare (May 28, 2017)

Doesn't the fact that two people were willing to put their lives in danger to intercede on the woman's behalf contradict the premise of the thread?


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

*Statement from President Donald J. Trump on Ramadan*
On behalf of the American people, I would like to wish all Muslims a joyful Ramadan.  

During this month of fasting from dawn to dusk, many Muslims in America and around the world will find meaning and inspiration in acts of charity and meditation that strengthen our communities.  At its core, the spirit of Ramadan strengthens awareness of our shared obligation to reject violence, to pursue peace, and to give to those in need who are suffering from poverty or conflict


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

How many bigots here that voted for Trump, are disappointed how he loves dealing with Muslims, visit their countries still letting them in, and wishing them a happy Ramadan.


----------



## Tilly (May 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Doesn't the fact that two people were willing to put their lives in danger to intercede on the woman's behalf contradict the premise of the thread?


A very good point


----------



## Correll (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> How many bigots here that voted for Trump, are disappointed how he loves dealing with Muslims, visit their countries still letting them in, and wishing them a happy Ramadan.




1. Your race card is noted, and rejected. Please consider it ridiculed as well.

2. His proposed "muslim ban" was an insufficient attempt at a quick first step. It has been repeatedly blocked by vile leftists.

3. Diplomacy was always going to be part of his job.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Doesn't the fact that two people were willing to put their lives in danger to intercede on the woman's behalf contradict the premise of the thread?



No.

It shows that there are good people and bad people.  And sadly, the bad person killed the two heros.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Do people who think there is no such thing as Islamophobia (not a great term, I think it's more accurate to say anti-Islamism) - also feel there is no such thing as racism or anti-semitism?


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

And statistically, how many Muslims died DEFENDING westerners from Islamic extremists? As apposed to just ether minimizing it or justifying it?


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> And statistically, how many Muslims died DEFENDING westerners from Islamic extremists? As apposed to just ether minimizing it or justifying it?



Statistically, I doubt anyone has those statistics.  Does that matter?  But it occurs to me there are a great many out in Iraq and Afghanistan providing support and protection to US servicemembers trying to oust extremists.  

Speaking of minimizing and justifying, thank you for providing a good example.


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Wrong.  You are an ignorant, willfully stupid, bigot.


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

The Christian terrorist Trump voter killed an Army veteran who did three tours in Iraq.

May you all rot in that special place in hell reserved for people just like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

g5000 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Do you think it's "Cool" when Muslims throw Gays off of roof tops?


----------



## Death Angel (May 28, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Wrong. You are an ignorant, willfully stupid, bigot.


Read a book. Read the Koran


----------



## Correll (May 28, 2017)

g5000 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

Hundreds if not thousands, in Iraq, afghanistan, and everywhere else.


----------



## WillMunny (May 28, 2017)

GOOD!  People SHOULD be phobic over the most praised-by-Hitler, mass-Jew-exterminating, human rights atrocity hate-bloodbath on this planet, Islam.  I have studied it for years!  It has a 100% track record of rape, death & countless other social problems in every society it has touched.  It has killed 300 million and still counting.  In 1400 years it has NEVER peacefully co-existed with anyone.  Islam does NOTHING POSITIVE, its effects on every society have been 100% negative.  The fact that liberalfilth are so attracted to something this violent, this hateful...well, birds of a feather flock together. 

I've noticed for years that much like their muslim whoremasters, liberalfilth get soooo violently enraged when their Islam cocksucking isn't indulged; they've embraced this evil so long it's become part of them and left a big, black stain on their souls forever.  Which is why today's liberals are mindless animals who belong in cages.  With Hannibal Lecter bite masks.  I say this as a very, very ex-hippie hardcore liberal who left that political RMS Titanic when I saw the grotesque, spiteful, malicious, vindictive, destructive course on which the ultimate muslim crybaby, Typhoid Barry, set it.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

All Muslims?
Gays in the US get beaten harassed and killed in some cases....why all Americans are homophobes?!!



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. You are an ignorant, willfully stupid, bigot.
> ...


Irony!


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > And statistically, how many Muslims died DEFENDING westerners from Islamic extremists? As apposed to just ether minimizing it or justifying it?
> ...


I don't know the statistics either, but I bet it's few and far between. Anyone have any proven instances of Muslims protecting non Muslims and freedom of religion? I am sure it's daunting if not nearly impossible. But it dosen't take away from the far larger  picture  of hate and atrocities  Muslims have committed.


----------



## Correll (May 28, 2017)

The recent LGBT debate in the us has been about letting trans into girls bathrooms.

This does not equate with the way gays are treated in the Muslim world, nor even how they are viewed by Muslims who live in the FIrst World.






Issa said:


> All Muslims?
> Gays in the US get beaten harassed and killed in some cases....why all Americans are homophobes?!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

All of these tards are ignorant of the fact that the vast majority of the victims of terrorism are Muslims.

Retards. Cowering on the floor, shitting their pants.


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

WillMunny said:


> GOOD!  People SHOULD be phobic over the most praised-by-Hitler, mass-Jew-exterminating, human rights atrocity hate-bloodbath on this planet, Islam.  I have studied it for years!  It has a 100% track record of rape, death & countless other social problems in every society it has touched.  It has killed 300 million and still counting.  In 1400 years it has NEVER peacefully co-existed with anyone.  Islam does NOTHING POSITIVE, its effects on every society have been 100% negative.  The fact that liberalfilth are so attracted to something this violent, this hateful...well, birds of a feather flock together.
> 
> I've noticed for years that much like their muslim whoremasters, liberalfilth get soooo violently enraged when their Islam cocksucking isn't indulged; they've embraced this evil so long it's become part of them and left a big, black stain on their souls forever.  Which is why today's liberals are mindless animals who belong in cages.  With Hannibal Lecter bite masks.  I say this as a very, very ex-hippie hardcore liberal who left that political RMS Titanic when I saw the grotesque, spiteful, malicious, vindictive, destructive course on which the ultimate muslim crybaby, Typhoid Barry, set it.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

300 millions ? Are you sure you are not talking about Europeans.
BTW of it wasn't for the Muslims you wouldn't see lot of advancements in science. Revisit, Medecine, AL gebra, geometry, architecture,  philosophy, physics,ect....
Oh forgot you are too dumb to read and comprehend .....never mind.



WillMunny said:


> GOOD!  People SHOULD be phobic over the most praised-by-Hitler, mass-Jew-exterminating, human rights atrocity hate-bloodbath on this planet, Islam.  I have studied it for years!  It has a 100% track record of rape, death & countless other social problems in every society it has touched.  It has killed 300 million and still counting.  In 1400 years it has NEVER peacefully co-existed with anyone.  Islam does NOTHING POSITIVE, its effects on every society have been 100% negative.  The fact that liberalfilth are so attracted to something this violent, this hateful...well, birds of a feather flock together.
> 
> I've noticed for years that much like their muslim whoremasters, liberalfilth get soooo violently enraged when their Islam cocksucking isn't indulged; they've embraced this evil so long it's become part of them and left a big, black stain on their souls forever.  Which is why today's liberals are mindless animals who belong in cages.  With Hannibal Lecter bite masks.  I say this as a very, very ex-hippie hardcore liberal who left that political RMS Titanic when I saw the grotesque, spiteful, malicious, vindictive, destructive course on which the ultimate muslim crybaby, Typhoid Barry, set it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> All Muslims?
> Gays in the US get beaten harassed and killed in some cases....why all Americans are homophobes?!!
> 
> 
> ...



The U.S.A doesn't treat Gays like many Muslim nations do.

Such a comparison is ridiculous.

Are all egalitarians sub-Humans? Why do they seem to have trouble with basic concepts like proportions?


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I don't think anyone thinks it's "cool".


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Again, your inability to explain your own point is noted as an example of an apparently addled brain.

There are no "cons" in this story unless you're speaking of Christian's prior convictions.  Nobody knows what the hell you're rambling on about.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> 300 millions ? Are you sure you are not talking about Europeans.
> BTW of it wasn't for the Muslims you wouldn't see lot of advancements in science. Revisit, Medecine, AL gebra, geometry, architecture,  philosophy, physics,ect....
> Oh forgot you are too dumb to read and comprehend .....never mind.
> 
> ...



What have Muslims contributed lately?
Besides, didn't the Muslims mostly recycle a lot of Greek, Roman, Persian, Indus Valley, and Egyptian knowledge?


----------



## PredFan (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No, you and the latter use words that you don't understand, but to you they sound good.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

I've lived in a majority Muslim country no gays were thrown off rooftops. Another lie?


g5000 said:


> All of these tards are ignorant of the fact that the vast majority of the victims of terrorism are Muslims.
> 
> Retards. Cowering on the floor, shitting their pants.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > All Muslims?
> ...



Many Muslim nations are backwards when it comes to human rights, equality, gay rights, but then so are non-Muslim nations in Africa for example or, Russia with it's latest anti-gay legislation.

On the other hand - many Muslims in western countries, such as the US have similar views towards gays as the other religious groups.  Perhaps culture more than religion is the more important factor.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Beats me.    I wouldn't know how to "defend" it.  I don't profess to know enough to do that.  I know it's fashionable around here to wax philosophical about a topic after three minutes of reading Pam Geller but that's below my standards of research.

I stick to topics I actually know something about.  Otherwise the rest of my posting, and the vast majority of it, is about logical fallacies put out by others.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> I've lived in a majority Muslim country no gays were thrown off rooftops. Another lie?
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> ...



The "throwing gays off rooftops" has become a common meme, as if Muslims do this regularly.  Yet the only example I can come up with is ISIS, who is hardly representative of Muslims worldwide.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

A lot. Just like other humans. And no they didn't recycle...they researched and picked up from what's left from the other civilisations and advanced it...while Europeans were still living in the dark ages, living in filth and killing ech other. Cities were built, that had universities , hospitals, water system, ect...yes hard to believe but your white ancestors were ages behind those Muslims you hate.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 300 millions ? Are you sure you are not talking about Europeans.
> ...


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I've lived in a majority Muslim country no gays were thrown off rooftops. Another lie?
> ...


The bigots conveniently forget the American Christians who traveled to Africa to convince them to make homosexuality a capital crime.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I've lived in a majority Muslim country no gays were thrown off rooftops. Another lie?
> ...



What has the Muslim masses done to stop them?

Keep in mind only a minority of Germans were responsible for the Holocaust too.


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

U.S. Evangelicals Played  Key Role In Uganda’s Notorious Anti-Gay Bill | Americans United


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Why are you showing off your willful ignorance in public like this?

It's amazing how dumbed down you rubes have been made by your propaganda masters over the past 20 years.  Positively amazing.


----------



## Correll (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I will not dignify your Willful Obtuseness.


My point stands.




Tell her about how paranoid US cons are.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

Then don't advance lies. Ive seen gays all my life growing in a Muslim country. Never heard of them being killed....moved to the US I've read stories of gays being killed. One was close to hom, an ex co-worker was shot him and his boyfriend by a homophobe.
Don't throw stones if your house.....


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I think you don't hear about it as much because it doesn't make the news, for one (no blood, gore, yada yada) and because you aren't interested enough to look for it.

These are some recent examples:
Muslim youth take initiative to guard churches as Easter celebrated
Egyptian priest praises Muslim support of threatened Christians
This Egyptian Muslim Woman Died Defending Christians On Palm Sunday | HuffPost
Pakistani Muslims Form Human Chain To Protect Christians During Mass (PHOTOS) | HuffPost
Editorial: When Muslims protect Christians
The World’s Biggest Muslim Organization Wants to Protect Christians
Protecting Christian presence an obligation for Muslims, too — Theophilos
Muslim Youth Protect Jordan’s Churches on Easter in Solidarity

Why does this receive so little attention?


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> Then don't advance lies. Ive seen gays all my life growing in a Muslim country. Never heard of them being killed....moved to the US I've read stories of gays being killed. One was close to hom, an ex co-worker was shot him and his boyfriend by a homophobe.
> Don't throw stones if your house.....
> 
> 
> ...



I'm curious Issa, what countries have you lived in?  Some of the Muslim countries are pretty horrific to gays - Chechnya has been in the news lately.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> A lot. Just like other humans. And no they didn't recycle...they researched and picked up from what's left from the other civilisations and advanced it...while Europeans were still living in the dark ages, living in filth and killing ech other. Cities were built, that had universities , hospitals, water system, ect...yes hard to believe but your white ancestors were ages behind those Muslims you hate.



Most of the Islamic Golden Age clearly took from earlier civilizations.

Besides.

Muslim nations once had much bigger populations than Northern Europe, now they don't.

This is largely because of a few factors, being the Plague hit the Middle-East harder, the Mongols, and then Colonialism built up many European populations..

Now we can see that Northern Europeans are way ahead.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

In the US I have Muslim friends that work to protect Americans on daily basis. But hey what can you tell a bigot to change his mind? 



Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 300 millions ? Are you sure you are not talking about Europeans.
> ...


Algebra comes from old Arabic culture, as do most names used in astronomy. Islam helped preserve western history, too. I understand that. But Muslims now aren't being so understanding. in fact, far from it.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> A lot. Just like other humans. And no they didn't recycle...they researched and picked up from what's left from the other civilisations and advanced it...while Europeans were still living in the dark ages, living in filth and killing ech other. Cities were built, that had universities , hospitals, water system, ect...yes hard to believe but your white ancestors were ages behind those Muslims you hate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comments like what you replied to display a huge ignorance of non-western history.  Most "knowledge" is built upon older knowledge - like a stairway.  There was a great television series called Connections by James Burke that illustrated this.

If you claim that Muslims "recycled" then...well...so did just about everyone.  But it's still a false claim.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Why is it so important to people here to denigrate Muslims and all things Islam?

Sure there are problems - but when you have to work so hard to denigrate even the history of science and knowledge in ancient Islamic societies then I have to wonder what your MOTIVE is.


----------



## g5000 (May 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are paranoid, pants shitting, parroting, retards.  Your cowardice is so easily manipulated by your propaganda masters that you have all become caricatures of yourselves!

You are certainly not conservatives. You are a bigoted pseudocon who wouldn't know a conservative principle if it kicked you in your pussy.

For fucks sake, walk upright like a man, you cowering piece of shit.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



Sure, thanks.

"Us" means those of us who keep cooler heads while the emotionally unhinged venture forth with their unhingement --- such as the perpetrator in this story.  Three bystanders who tried to keep those cooler heads and keep the peace were stabbed by the assailant, two fatally.  That's what "two of us have been slaughtered" refers to -- Ricky Best and Taliesin Myrddin Namkai-Meche.

And then "hatemongers" refers to the readers right here on this site who spew the same kind of vitriol that Jeremy Christian did.  For example Marion Morrison who, in the thread about the Manchester bombing, posted "the solution is simple -- nuke Mecca".*  Even though the perp there had nothing to do with "Mecca" or Saudi Arabia--- and nor did anyone there, let alone the entire city he would vaporize, have anything to do with the bombing.   Kind of like your bank swindles you so in retaliation you go kill your next door neighbor.  That kind of unhingement.

Finally by "control" I mean back to number one --- putting out those flames of irrational hatred.  Such as the three Samaritans on the train tried to do, or in the context of this board, deconstructing the fallacies that lead to the same hate.

I saw this story (the post you quoted was my original OP before threads got merged) as a glaring example of what the pattern those people are blindly following leads to.  Jeremy Christian was in the same place before the event.  I also pointed out later that John Houser, who a couple of years ago went into a Lafayette (LA) movie theater and started shooting people, had been a poster here.

It's important to connect dots.  When someone's flashing all kinds of warning signs about where their head's at, it's best to pay attention.  And if possible get them out of that place before it's too late.

Too bad somebody couldn't do that with Jeremy Christian don't you think?

Btw my thread title was directly about the event described.  I wouldn't have used the existing title.  I think "Islamopobia" diffuses the point, and really isn't the right word anyway.  It's really not about an irrational _fear_ of Muslims --- it's about an irrational _hatred_ of them.  I don't know what the word for that is.  I don't really care.  I just want it grounded.

* See what I mean?  He just did it *again*:



Marion Morrison said:


> An ultimate solution is Nuke Mecca, then kill anybody that bitches about it.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

Way ahead...did you know that most European countries benefited from Muslim migration? Young able workers,  brains, and so forth....
And you have to see past the religion, we are humans. There are Muslims in NASA, and in most prestigious companies. You know why because they have brains and ambition's like everyone else.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > A lot. Just like other humans. And no they didn't recycle...they researched and picked up from what's left from the other civilisations and advanced it...while Europeans were still living in the dark ages, living in filth and killing ech other. Cities were built, that had universities , hospitals, water system, ect...yes hard to believe but your white ancestors were ages behind those Muslims you hate.
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > A lot. Just like other humans. And no they didn't recycle...they researched and picked up from what's left from the other civilisations and advanced it...while Europeans were still living in the dark ages, living in filth and killing ech other. Cities were built, that had universities , hospitals, water system, ect...yes hard to believe but your white ancestors were ages behind those Muslims you hate.
> ...



The Europeans pushed the envelope significantly, unlike Muslims who mostly just repeated from older civilizations.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

g5000 said:


> One of the victims was an Army veteran, you fucking c*nt. It is YOU, and people like you, who are the traitors.



That was rather uncalled for. You bandy about that term like you know what it means. You apparently don't. Nobody is a traitor here, and no, we don't have to go by your definition.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

miketx said:


> Good. Two less muslims. Maybe they'll start on liberals next.



What's wrong with you?


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



I would disagree with you there.

Muslim inventions that shaped the modern world - CNN.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> Way ahead...did you know that most European countries benefited from Muslim migration? Young able workers,  brains, and so forth....
> And you have to see past the religion, we are humans. There are Muslims in NASA, and in most prestigious companies. You know why because they have brains and ambition's like everyone else.
> 
> 
> ...



Muslims claim they invented the concept of 0, well they didn't, but that's about what Muslims accomplished in the past 1,000 years is basically 0.... Well, except the biggest genocide in history in India where 100's of millions may have been killed by Muslim invaders / occupiers of India.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh! Had nothing to do with Islam aye? Au Contraire, mon frer.

Yes he was Islamic, and you are just a leftist apologist.

To think that the nailbomb suicide bomber wasn't Islamic. Is that what you're claiming?

An ultimate solution is Nuke Mecca, then kill anybody that bitches about it.

That would make the world a better place.

You may say it wouldn't, but I say it would.

Islam is a world domination scheme calling itself a religion.

Fake religion is fake.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

Repeated? 

Don't be arrogant....unless I you really don't know. 
Just visit AL gebra and read about Muhammed al khawarizmi the father of al gebra.




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> An ultimate solution is Nuke Mecca, then kill anybody that bitches about it.
> 
> That would make the world a better place.



Um... how about let's not. I mean, I would have agreed with you... when I was in high school and didn't know any better. 

Let's say you do nuke them, then what? This world will go Mad Max real quick after that happens. There will be no peace, because you can't nuke 1.3 billion Muslims in one shot. What that will do is unify them all against you. It will be a war of the likes the human race has not seen since WWII. Then we go down a Hitlerian path of systematically exterminating people of a particular faith because they speak out against the sheer barbarity of this suggestion. 

Aaaaaaand here I go repeating myself again.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

Muslims did invent thousands of things and it's documented maybe not an iPhone or a rocket. But the science behind those inventions had Muslims finger prints in them ....they brought math, geometry,  physics to the next level. The European's picked it up to the next level as well. You see is a wheel.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Way ahead...did you know that most European countries benefited from Muslim migration? Young able workers,  brains, and so forth....
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



History of surgery - Wikipedia

History of coffee - Wikipedia

Algebra - Wikipedia

Crank (mechanism) - Wikipedia


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

Pakistan had nukes so does Iran probably. I hope some others get them as well. To deter those with crazy thoughts.


Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > An ultimate solution is Nuke Mecca, then kill anybody that bitches about it.
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> 
> The abusive man turned on the two men and fatally stabbed them, police said.
> 
> ...



This forum should get a new section, it could be called:

*The Leftist Pro-Islamist Apologist Cheerleading Section.
*
Once again we see a lot of The Usual Suspects, along with the usual Trolls and the Mental Midgets in tow again all falling over themselves and dribbling to see which can Praise Fucking Allah the most and lick Islams filthy buttocks.

Disgusting display again, the slaughtered children and teenagers of Manchester, England are still in the mortuary and another disgraceful Leftist Pro-Islamist Apologist Cheerleading is started.

Also nobody has Islamophobia, a phobia is a fear of something.

We do not fear Islam, we hate Islam, why shouldn't we hate Islamists when they are committed to slaughtering as many of us as possible, whilst socially crippled and emotionally stunted Leftists have multiple orgasms at the thought of their 7th Century savage pets slaughtering more of us.

I don't give a crap if some Muslims get beaten up, tough, share your Play Doh with them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> Muslims did invent thousands of things and it's documented maybe not an iPhone or a rocket. But the science behind those inventions had Muslims finger prints in them ....they brought math, geometry,  physics to the next level. The European's picked it up to the next level as well. You see is a wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are these thousands of things that Muslims had invented?
So, how come someone just pulled up a list much smaller, with many historical inaccuracies?


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Are Christian abortion bombers Christian?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> Pakistan had nukes so does Iran probably. I hope some others get them as well. To deter those with crazy thoughts.
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> ...




That's OK, we got this. Fuck Islam the fake religion that's goal is to take over the world and enslave all others.

I like Bacon!


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

[
Hunayn ibn Ishaq (809–873) was an ArabNestorian Christian physician who translated many Greek medical and scientific texts, including those of Galen, writing the first systematic treatment of ophthalmology.

Persian physician Muhammad ibn Zakariya al-Razi (854–925), "the Islamic Hippocrates" advanced experimental medicine, pioneering ophthalmology and founding pediatrics.
="SobieskiSavedEurope, post: 17374361, member: 62761"]





Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



History of surgery - Wikipedia

History of coffee - Wikipedia

Algebra - Wikipedia

Crank (mechanism) - Wikipedia[/QUOTE]


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> ...




I give a crap about ANY INNOCENT people getting beaten up for no reason except they are off a certain faith, ethnicity, race, or sexual orientation.  Why on earth is that acceptable?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Compare the number of things like that to Muslim terrorism incidents, please.

No they're not.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> Way ahead...did you know that most European countries benefited from Muslim migration? Young able workers,  brains, and so forth....
> And you have to see past the religion, we are humans. There are Muslims in NASA, and in most prestigious companies. You know why because they have brains and ambition's like everyone else.
> 
> 
> ...



*"Way ahead...did you know that most European countries benefited from Muslim migration?"*

Horsecrap Ahmed.

Where are you getting this from you Moroccan Camel Jockey, you're in California, California is nowhere near Europa.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

I think you are talking about the imperialist west....the brits, the French, and now the US. Hen was the last time  Muslim country went on invading other countries?



Marion Morrison said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Pakistan had nukes so does Iran probably. I hope some others get them as well. To deter those with crazy thoughts.
> ...


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> Pakistan had nukes so does Iran probably. I hope some others get them as well. To deter those with crazy thoughts.
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> ...




Some songs are timeless...


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

I have seen  christian extremist, I remember  Oklahoma city And the Murrah building bombing.  ULTRA rightists extremists. Remember that? But ultra rightist aren't decapitating people in HD, and using mortal fear like these Muslim extremist do every day all the time...so call me Ishmael, I am tired of the excuses. I fear Islam the same way we feared NAZIS.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Way ahead...did you know that most European countries benefited from Muslim migration? Young able workers,  brains, and so forth....
> ...



Why insult him?  He's being civil.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Pakistan had nukes so does Iran probably. I hope some others get them as well. To deter those with crazy thoughts.
> ...



That arrogance will get millions of people killed. Of course you "got this". I want nothing to do with it. People like you are willing to start WWIII with an emotional outburst.

Sigh, my decision to become a classical liberal is being justified by each conservative post on this thread.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 28, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.  But this is a good ole American boy; a guy who doesn't like Muslims or a lot of other folks different from him.  Exercising his American right of free speech, he was ranting against this one and that one on a train in Portland Oregon last night.  He turned his focus on two Muslim girls in the car, one wearing a hijab.  Two guys intervened and were killed by Christian.  A third is in the hospital but expected to be okay.
> ...



Jeremy was one of you....a Bernie Sanders and Jill Stein supporter......sucks to be you.

(snicker)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



If the Muslims do not want to risk getting beaten up then they should take to the streets en masse and demand that their brothers and sisters fucking start acting like HUMAN BEINGS and not fucking knuckledragging savages who blow our people up and cut heads off and burn people alive and hang gays and throw gays off rooftops and bury people alive and rape little boys and little girls and treat women lower than dogs.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

23 years in Morocco and I've never seen a camel. Oh and I lived 1 hour from a ski station....yes in Morocco 

Honey countries like France, holand, UK, Spain, Italy did bring in scores of young Muslims and they still do. Their population is old and not fertile. Why Merkel is salavating over the refugees?
BTW even here in the US, where lit of Americans fail drug tests they are bringing Syrian refugees, Somalia, iraqis, afghans ect...



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Way ahead...did you know that most European countries benefited from Muslim migration? Young able workers,  brains, and so forth....
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> I think you are talking about the imperialist west....the brits, the French, and now the US. Hen was the last time  Muslim country went on invading other countries?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've never stopped, since 600-ish AD, always trying, looking for inroads. While yes, the Crusades exacted more casualties, they were just trying to free people from Islam.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So, it's determined by "numbers"?

Come on - regardless of how you look at it, these violent extremists are a minority of the entire faith yet the entire faith gets broad brushed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



I have a right to insult those who insult my intelligence. Period.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

The terrorists are not representing Muslims or Islam ...you created that monster and fed you deal with it. I'm off to the gym!!!



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> I think you are talking about the imperialist west....the brits, the French, and now the US. Hen was the last time  Muslim country went on invading other countries?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surprise, surprise, Brits, and French have a lot more Mediterranean DNA from the Near-East than do others of Northern Europe.

As is demonstrated by a leading geneticist Haak below, which Orange represents Neolithic Near-Easterners.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I have seen  christian extremist, I remember  Oklahoma city And the Murrah building bombing.  ULTRA rightists extremists. Remember that? But ultra rightist aren't decapitating people in HD, and using mortal fear like these Muslim extremist do every day all the time...so call me Ishmael, I am tired of the excuses. I fear Islam the same way we feared NAZIS.



Islam has been with us for 1300 years. Meh.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> So, anyway, back at the ranch. I am a islamaphobe, but I don't condone violence. It's why I am against Islam, a *hoodoo made up religion that uses violence as a hedge because their made up  religion needs people to strap  on bombs , slash people with knives harming innocent people* (ironic, isn't it?)  to prove how good they are. Islam is a last bastion of the scoundrel, to use a popular phrase.



See, that's the fallacy right there (one of them) -- the false premise your entire post is built on.

And the reference doesn't make sense anyway --- the guy slashing people with knives does not appear to be a Muslim, considering his posts wanting to kill them and anybody else who doesn't follow "the love of Jesus Christ" <--- there's your irony btw.  Bigly.

NOT that that means we must in turn blame Christianism for Christian.  That would be as fallacious as blaming Islam.  That is in fact why I keep asking, sarcastically, if anybody had said "the solution is simple --- nuke the Vatican" upon learning the identity of Eric Rudolph (or for that matter, Adolf Hitler).  

That's the Double Standard that keeps getting reiterated even when it's called out, to wit:   When "we" do it (Jeremy Christian, Robert Dear, Eric Rudolph, the Klan, etc) they're "outliers" who absolutely don't represent their religion.  They're sick, they're drugged, they're mentally ill.  But then when "they" do it (al Qaeda, DAESH, 9/11 hijackers etc) suddenly they become absolute paragons of their religion, completely honest in their faith, and therefore the religion itself is a 'made up religion that needs people to strap on bombs".  That doesn't wash, and it never will.

NONE of these people act out of their religion; they act _in spite of_ it.  They act out of politics.  That's what terrorism is *about*.

The last terrorist bombing in Manchester was done by the IRA.  They didn't do it because Catholicism is a "made up hoodoo religion that needs people to bomb".  _They did it because they wanted the Brits out of their island_.  I mean DUH.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2017)

g5000 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > What does trump have to do with it?
> ...


I was talking about a specific post.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You do have a right to insult, it is free speech. But insults are not a sign of intelligence. So, without trying to sound rude, how can you repay stupidity with stupidity?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That's where you're wrong.

The violent ones are the most devout to the "religion"

Read their texts sometime. their goal is to kill the kafir or make them submit and pay jizyah.

I am the kafir, and I will fight. 

Al-Qur'an al-Kareem - القرآن الكريم


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

Btw: I always wanted to tell you this on a side note...Austria ducks as country to visit, bad weather, bad food, and grumpy people.
Go down to Morocco get some nice food sun and joyful people.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> The terrorists are not representing Muslims or Islam ...you created that monster and fed you deal with it. I'm off to the gym!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People are individuals - the girls who were assaulted by this nut weren't cutting off heads, throwing gays off rooftops, burying people or raping anyone.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I find the Bible full of horrific violence, intolerance, sanctioning of rape but I seriously doubt many Christians follow those "devotions".


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Indeed you'd have to live in a protective bubble.

Oh wait ----- some among us do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen  christian extremist, I remember  Oklahoma city And the Murrah building bombing.  ULTRA rightists extremists. Remember that? But ultra rightist aren't decapitating people in HD, and using mortal fear like these Muslim extremist do every day all the time...so call me Ishmael, I am tired of the excuses. I fear Islam the same way we feared NAZIS.
> ...



Are you posting while wearing your Burka darling?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Such as? Is that the current biblical prescription for today?

Where in the bible does it support rape?

I've read it through 3x. Never seen that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > The terrorists are not representing Muslims or Islam ...you created that monster and fed you deal with it. I'm off to the gym!!!
> ...



So, when the Nazi Fascists, Soviet Communists, and British Capitalists brutalized people, do you judge them as "Individuals" too?

Individualism is inherently weak, a sort of selfish, and weak philosophy which is destined to be weeded out to history, as the ONLY strongly Individualist people on the planet the Western Europeans, go extinct to be replaced by collectivists.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Sure, we all have the right to insult others but why not address him?  He's made the statement that Europe has benefited from Muslim migration - refute it.

It just seems to me whenever we have a Muslim member - they get driven off and dog piled by stuff like this - "camel jockey" and other insults (if they were flinging similar insults, then I'd have no problem) but it's nice to get views from someone who is a Muslim, has been around the world, and - has something interesting to say.  That's just the way I see it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> The terrorists are not representing Muslims or Islam ...you created that monster and fed you deal with it. I'm off to the gym!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Mediterranean race invented genocide, war, and slavery.... These things were not present in Mesolithic Europe, but entered Europe by Neolithic Near-Eastern immigrants.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I don't often insult people, I'm not an attack poster Coyote tell Etherion that I'm not prone to insulting people.

Some issues get people passionate, the Anti-Islamisation of The West side are as committed and as strong in our opinion as the Leftist Pro-Islamist Apologist Cheerleaders are in theirs.

Neither side is going to blink in this, it's impossible to even find some common ground, it'll come to blood and guts just like it has many times in the past.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > So, anyway, back at the ranch. I am a islamaphobe, but I don't condone violence. It's why I am against Islam, a *hoodoo made up religion that uses violence as a hedge because their made up  religion needs people to strap  on bombs , slash people with knives harming innocent people* (ironic, isn't it?)  to prove how good they are. Islam is a last bastion of the scoundrel, to use a popular phrase.
> ...


I DESPISE VIOLENCE.  That is my premise.  I despise the IRA and their ilk, always have.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Found this just now.
> 
> Click here to support Tri Met Hero Recovery organized by Carlos Espinoza
> 
> If you want to donate. It is a great gesture.



Thanks for focusing on what's important here.  There's another GoFundMe page I posted a while back for the families of the deceased.

Damn, that's a hell of a gash.  And this is the one who survived.  The video from the eyewitness posted earlier recounted how Christian slashed at everybody's jugular.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



God, the Bible, and Rape | HuffPost


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Of course, we all agree on that (OK maybe I shouldn't say "all" but I do).

The point is when the IRA were active in terrorism --- which went on for years and years ---- nobody blamed it on "Catholicism" did they.


----------



## Issa (May 28, 2017)

It's funny because....as a Muslim I consider myself practicing Muslim. Me and my other Muslims friends in my circle we are well integrated in American society. Till we hit the Internet and we see the accusations and sort. It kinda throws me off if this is real or I'm dreaming lol



Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That's funny Oosie.  In your first paragraph you go "I don't insult people" and in the next, you insult people.

And whem I say "funny" I mean in the sense of "peculiar".


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We can make common ground here if we're willing...and I've seen you do that many times.  I agree, this is a passionate issue (much like abortion) - but look at what people like Issa says, not at the Muslim Label.  Isn't it possible to discuss these things without being labeled "bigot" on the one side or "Leftist Pro-Islamist Apologist Cheerleaders" on the other?  There must be ground in between.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > The terrorists are not representing Muslims or Islam ...you created that monster and fed you deal with it. I'm off to the gym!!!
> ...



Oh really?

I think it's part of humanity - not of any one "race".


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I uh, don't think g5000 would call himself a "liberal".  You seem to have quite the penchant for making up strawmen.

Oh look, here comes another example:



MaryL said:


> I am a rational human being, I am  a rationalist. Islam is religion of the irrational. Muslims, they would kill me because of that, I know that. Islam doesn't tolerate freedom of thought. So hence, I am an Islamophobic . They would kill us all.



Perhaps I should rephrase --- you seem to have a penchant for making up _hallucinationistic, melodramatic, hair-on-fire_ strawmen.  There, that's better.  And I love the way you led off with the ironic "I am a rational human being".  Nice touch.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Seriously? You link to a Huffington Post article? *FAIL!*

*You must come better than that to be convincing.*


*Link to actual Bible verses or let it go.*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Pretty easy to refute Muslims being a "Benefit" for Britain, using data.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You didn't even bother to read it?

Rape is condoned in a number of parts of the bible and even called for as part of the rewards (or vengeance) of war.  Your Lord has some serious anger management issues 

It's there but no one today follows it - just like we don't stone people for adultry in civilized countries.  Christianity and Judaism have moved beyond literal interpretations of their holy scriptures.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Wow. That last sentence was very depressing.

Anyway, people are sacrificing rationality for passion in threads like this one.  Hence why you see what you see. I'm one of those posters who likes to use the Judo concept of using the momentum of an opponent against them. In this case, their passion and emotion. So if someone starts using insults or emotional arguments against me, I let that speak for itself. I take advantage of it. I thought it better to be the bigger and wiser person in a discussion. True intelligence comes from self restraint, not from instant retaliation. True intelligence is taking advantage of your opponent's flaws without revealing yours. Four years ago I was prone to the same behavior and nearly got myself banned.

And as an aside I really hope we can settle down and not come to blows over this. I genuinely find some of these "nuke them all" posts to be very disturbing. The depths to which hatred can drive someone seems to be boundless.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yeah I read it, didn't see anything with real references. All I saw was inferences. There's a difference, believe it or not.

So link to bible verses condoning rape=-? Book, chapter, and verse, please.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



As I already said on rare occasions I have a right to insult those who insult my intelligence.

They post babble and Propaganda, thats insulting my intelligence. Also in that Manchester suicide bombing thread, there was hardly a post Issa made where he wasn't insulting people calling people racist and also his many comments bashing White people.

Muslims are not a race.

A non-White bashing White people, Issa is the racist.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> It's funny because....as a Muslim I consider myself practicing Muslim. Me and my other Muslims friends in my circle we are well integrated in American society. Till we hit the Internet and we see the accusations and sort. It kinda throws me off if this is real or I'm dreaming lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you must be a really devout believer


Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The IRA didn't crash planes in the Manhattan, either. No love lost for them but IS deash compared to the Irish republican army and their terrorism?  Boy scouts compared to the Islamic state. A  local issue to a world wide threat.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Do I have a record of insulting people for insulting sake? Do I have a record as an attack poster? Yes or No?

Do I have a record as being one of those who frequently "dog piles" on people? Yes or No?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Slavery in antiquity - Wikipedia

Jebel Sahaba - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Most Christians do not take The Bible in a literal sense.

Most Muslims do take The Qur'an in a literal sense.

So for people to bring The Bible into this is completely ridiculous. Also most Leftist Pro-Islamist Apologists are Athiests or just straight up God Haters, this is why they always have to bring The Bible and Christians into their deflection away from their love in with Islam, it's their favourite deflection and they're crap at it, they are crap at deflection in general.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I guess that such attitudes appealed to early Semites, and still appeal to modern pure Semites, huh?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Doesn't the fact that two people were willing to put their lives in danger to intercede on the woman's behalf contradict the premise of the thread?



Uhh nnnnnnnnnnno.  It's not my title but obviously his point is that "Islamophobia" (again, not the best term, he really means _bigotry_) is what drove the perp to start all this shit, without which everybody on the train simply goes where they're going and none of us ever hear of it.

When they stand up to chill the bigot, there's nothing about "Islam" in that.  That's just three citizens trying to keep the peace.  The "Islamophobia" is what drove Jeremy Christian.  Frankly with the title he chose one might expect a recounting of several similar incidents, this one being the most recent.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Most Christians do not take The Bible in a literal sense.



The fundamentalists do. 

Those freaks at Westboro Baptist Church do for example. They are what we would call our extremists, Christian in name only. They are not indicative of the proclivities of all of Christianity. 

So, why wouldn't that also be true for Islam?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Most Christians do not take The Bible in a literal sense.
> 
> Most Muslims do take The Qur'an in a literal sense.



Link?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Most Christians do not take The Bible in a literal sense.
> ...



Zackly.  And for a better comparator using perps who do engage in violence we could add Eric Rudolph and all the various abortion bombers/shooters, as well as the Klan.  They all claim to act on the basis of their Christianism.

What they don't get is that Association Fallacy is still a fallacy.  David Duke is a Republican --- by the Association Fallacy logic, therefore all Republicans must be Klan racists.  Doesn't work.  Just because Adolf Hitler claims to be Catholic doesn't in any way mean therefore the Vatican is giving him his orders.

Kinda boggles the mind that they can't figure this out.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Most Christians do not take The Bible in a literal sense.
> ...




Bringing another of the favourite deflections in The Westboro Baptist Church.

*"So, why wouldn't that also be true for Islam?"*

With Islam it's the opposite, there is no such thing as Moderate Islam, there are no Moderate Muslims, they adhere to the same Qur'an, they all follow the same teachings of Mohammed.

I have read the whole thread I have no intention of, but I'm sure we've had:

But but but what about Timothy McVeigh?

But but but what about The Unibomber?


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's not ridiculous, and here is why.

The argument made against Muslims is that the religion as a whole is "evil" and full of violence because it's so in the Quran. The implication is that this can never change.  Yet, Christians don't follow the violent passages.  In fact, neither do many Muslims.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > How many bigots here that voted for Trump, are disappointed how he loves dealing with Muslims, visit their countries still letting them in, and wishing them a happy Ramadan.
> ...



I'm amazed there's still one guy who thinks "Muslim" is a race.  SMH


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Most Christians do not take The Bible in a literal sense.
> ...



Don't pull that crap ogo.

There are multiple sections in The Qur'an where Mohammed tells them to put The Infidels to the sword, among other things.

Are you even paying attention to what the Islamists are doing on a daily basis and have been for more than a decade?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

g5000 said:


> All of these tards are ignorant of the fact that the vast majority of the victims of terrorism are Muslims.



Spot-on point, one that continues to undermine the comic-book fantasy.

Unfortunately we're dealing with denialists.  When their premise is proven to be bullshit their response is 





g5000 said:


> Retards. Cowering on the floor, shitting their pants.



Ah, I see you've met Ted Nugent.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



So you have no link.  You're making it up.

This is exactly the problem --- people making shit up and then thinking it's real.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


I concur. Goodnight AND joy be to you all.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> With Islam it's the opposite, there is no such thing as Moderate Islam, there are no Moderate Muslims, they adhere to the same Qur'an, they all follow the same teachings of Mohammed.



So, how would you know such a thing? Your arguments are becoming more and more presumptuous. How many Muslims have you ever met? I've run into a few, and was/is friends with a couple. One is from Egypt, the other was gay and moved to Toronto, Canada from Saudi Arabia to flee persecution of his sexual affiliation, and all be it a Muslim at the same time. Neither of them believed what you say all Muslims believe. 

This attitude is stereotypical. You can read the Hadith and the Qur'an until you're blue in the face, that doesn't make you an expert on the faith. I've made this same argument to atheists who use the Bible as a weapon against Christians.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




Yeah, you still didn't point out the rape condonation in the Bible, and the Quran says to kill the kafir where you find them, or make them submit and pay the jizyah. I'm not saying that there aren't good Muslim people, I'm saying the doctrine is evil to the core.

It says so in the quran. <hint> That's what Muslims follow.

A religion founded by a pedophile warmongering rapist with a world domination plan, what could go wrong?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Not I'm not making it up, read The Qur'an, I have.

Enjoy keeping your head in the sand.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> There are multiple sections in The Qur'an where Mohammed tells them to put The Infidels to the sword, among other things.



"Sections"

So what does the _rest_ of the Qur'an say?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I mentioned all of that in the Manchester suicide bombing thread and the same crowd that's in this thread had the identical reaction they have in this thread.

Unlike most of them, I've read The Qur'an.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Matthew Shepard.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Fine, I gave you two chances to explain yourself, which is two more than you could handle.  Dismissed.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 28, 2017)

For the umpteenth time
We know most Islamists  don't want to blow people up
We Also  know that blowing people up almost always is done by those referencing Islam

You lib weepers have a problem even with that I bet


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Aaron Alexis, What's your point, Pogtardo?


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


It's fake views


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Unlike most of them, I've read The Qur'an.



How much of it? Because it seriously looks like to me you're cherrypicking what you want out of the Qur'an instead.


----------



## Picaro (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Indeed. I have the Picthall translation, one of the best. As for the the usual Islamo-Nazi apologists and their stupid anecdotal gibberish, here is a list of polls that pretty much proves the idea that 'most Muslims are moderates n stuff' is just hogwash, and demonstrates why they are incompatible with any culture, even their own.

Polls of Islamic Beliefs Made Over Several Years

Haven't updated it in a few months, but the links are there for that.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We'll never hear much about positive news because positive news doesn't sell.  The public just doesn't "buy" stories of peacekeeping because it lacks the blood and bullets and degradation that sells papers, simple as that.  We might say "blessèd are the peacemakers, for they will get no press".

Not that that will stop a bigot and/or fallacist from contriving the absence of it on the basis of "if I haven't heard of it, it doesn't exist".

There's something profoundly arrogant about spewing a torrent of hateful made-up premises and then sitting back and demanding the object of their fury must do something about it.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


A drug dealer killed because he cheated his fellow druggies. One of those weird little things that media doesn't  want to own up to, not  the new age homosexual mythic figure  he was made out to be.  Mathew Sheppard. Yes, it's like that. he died at the hands of druggies  they were gay too. But, let's make him out to be a new age Saint Sebastian. I don't think so. Saint Sebastian wasn't tied to a post by his pissed off drug addled lovers, either.


----------



## Picaro (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike most of them, I've read The Qur'an.
> ...



When you've read it get back to us; somehow we know you're just a sicko who isn't actually interested in actually knowing what you're talking about and just sucking ass to please your little peer group. 'Moderate Muslims' rarely turn in their bomber heroes, and wouldn't lift a finger to stop them from taking over a western country, so nobody needs to care about offending them any more than they need concern themselves with their opinions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > There are multiple sections in The Qur'an where Mohammed tells them to put The Infidels to the sword, among other things.
> ...



What a stupid question.

In the Manchester suicide bombing thread I told you TWICE to buy The Qur'an and The Hadith and read them....educate yourself.

What a stupid response:

*"So what does the rest of the Qur'an say?"
*
Do you know how many pages are in The Qur'an? No of course you don't, you expect people to post every page of it to show you what the rest says? Buy it and read it yourself.






And buy The Hadith.

Volume 1 to Volume 5.


----------



## Picaro (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



And let's not forget his two arrests as a 16 year old involving molesting  two 8 year old boys. The reason his fellow homosexual gangbang buddies didn't get the death penalty is because Mathew The Martyr's parents didn't want those to become public in the sentencing phase of a death penalty case.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

I'm more concerned with preservation of the American way life, myself.


Some of that may include hog farming. 

And bacon


And fuck Muslims, if they have a problem with that.

GTFO> Or..We do have pigs.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Hahahahahahahaaaa!

Are _you_ addressing _me_?

Because the real sickos seem to be those calling for mass extermination of an entire religion, and or calling for their repression. Please, don't lecture me. And don't call yourself a freedom loving conservative either. Because you aren't.

I let knowledge and logic drive my responses, not emotions.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Do you know how many pages are in The Qur'an? No of course you don't, you expect people to post every page of it to show you what the rest says? Buy it and read it yourself.



So you haven't read the whole of the Islamic texts, have you? This might as well be an admission if there ever was one.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> In the Manchester suicide bombing thread I told you TWICE to buy The Qur'an and The Hadith and read them....educate yourself.



Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 28, 2017)

Damn, islam has so many defenders on this board   I wonder how many are applying to go live in some of those islamic countries.  Anyone?......


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Actually it's frère, and you ain't in any universe my brother. But you are a consummate liar.  I posted *had nothing to do with "Mecca" or Saudi Arabia--- and nor did anyone there, let alone the entire city he would vaporize, have anything to do with the bombing* and you, the dishonest hack, proceed to completely misrepresent the words right here on this page.

FUCK you and everybody who lies like you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Damn, islam has so many defenders on this board   I wonder how many are applying to go live in some of those Islamic countries.  Anyone?......


Am I defending Islam? Yeah, I kind of am. Even though I don't worship it or practice it, I recognize the same patterns in Islam that were in Christianity centuries ago.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


If Westboro church was blowing people up and promising more  the people and laws of the USA would have shut them down after day 1
What can't Muslims police their own?
Answer-they don't want to
It's easier to rail at Americans as bigots over the sins of seeking to stay alive and correctly identifying the perpetrators
There is some bad stuff  in the old  Testament. No one even reads it. The New Testament is our bible and nowhere does it state convert  the infidel
Non Christain  or kill him
Plain pure and simple facts but libs need emotions and not facts to exist
Islam is inclined to barbarism and most choose to not follow it literally, enough do that we have a world wide dillema   that is being denied or ignored  by far too many Muslims  many of whom try to put the blame on the USA and it's people


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how many pages are in The Qur'an? No of course you don't, you expect people to post every page of it to show you what the rest says? Buy it and read it yourself.
> ...



I have repeatedly told you I have read The Qur'an and The Hadith.

Buy them and you also read them, or do you have reading comprehension problems, you obviously do, you have illustrated you do in this thread.

Troll somewhere else.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > In the Manchester suicide bombing thread I told you TWICE to buy The Qur'an and The Hadith and read them....educate yourself.
> ...



Take it somewhere else Troll.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo, you're such a piece of shit, I hope karma catches with you sooner rather than later.

I rest assured, knowing it will eventually no matter what.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Once again we see a lot of The Usual Suspects, along with the usual Trolls and the Mental Midgets in tow again all falling over themselves and dribbling to see which can Praise Fucking Allah the most and lick Islams filthy buttocks.



Wow, hope there's a video of that.

Link?

Yeah I know, same (non)answer as before..... getting old.





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Disgusting display again, the slaughtered children and teenagers of Manchester, England are still in the mortuary and another disgraceful Leftist Pro-Islamist Apologist Cheerleading is started.



Relevance AND link?




Lucy Hamilton said:


> I don't give a crap if some Muslims get beaten up, tough, share your Play Doh with them.



I guess reading is a challenge for you but in this event one bad guy attacked three good guys, two of them fatally.  Out of those four, zero were as far as we know Muslims.  Nor is it even relevant what their various religions are/were.


----------



## Picaro (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Hahahahahahahaaaa!
> 
> Are _you_ addressing _me_?



No, I'm handing you your silly little gay ass to you.



> Because the real sickos seem to be those calling for mass extermination of an entire religion, and or calling for their repression.




Yeah right you're some big giant 'freedom fighter n stuff', we know this because you said so, right? Any tard who thinks political ideologies like Islam shouldn't ge repressed is a sociopath and idiot. Your peer group loves you for staying the herd. Congratulations.



> Please, don't lecture me.



You aren't being 'lectured', you're being called what you are, a scumbag apologist for a political ideology that makes Nazis look like choir boys. You can pretend the trash is a 'religion' if you want, doesn't obligate anybody else to pretend it is.



> And don't call yourself a freedom loving conservative either. Because you aren't.



I never have claimed to be a conservative, I'm a freedom loving Liberal, which is why I'm all for expelling you and your friends from my country.



> I let knowledge and logic drive my responses, not emotions.



lol lol lol yeah sure you do ... you don't even know what knowledge and logic is.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



He called your bluff, as we say in English.  You lost.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, islam has so many defenders on this board   I wonder how many are applying to go live in some of those Islamic countries.  Anyone?......
> ...



*"I recognize the same patterns in Islam that were in Christianity centuries ago."*

Yes I pointed out the difference already in the other thread, but you are too uneducated to comprehend anything except the most simple things.

Islam hasn't modernised since the 7th Century....Christianity has modernised.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahahahahaaaa!
> ...



We are reaching Troll levels with that one that shouldn't even be possible. It's responses are useless and absolutely idiotic.

Whilst not putting it on Ignore, I am though going to just ignore it's babbling.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Huh? What'd I do? Disagree with you?


----------



## jasonnfree (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, islam has so many defenders on this board   I wonder how many are applying to go live in some of those Islamic countries.  Anyone?......
> ...



We're living in the here and now, not centuries ago.  At least you admit you're defending them.   Why, I don't know.  When you have cockroaches in your house do you get the cockroach spray or get a book on the history of  cockroaches?


----------



## Picaro (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Pogo is your typical left wing racist Pc fascist, and runs around trying to pretend he's all educated n stuff because he shoplifted a lot of Cliff Notes from a college bookstore and reads Daily Kos religiously.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



It has not read The Qur'an or The Hadith, it's basically just Trolling, but you like Trolls don't you ogo?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Islam hasn't modernised since the 7th Century....Christianity has modernised.



Christianity is far older than Islam. So, how long did it take Christianity to "modernize"?


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Picaro said:


> > And don't call yourself a freedom loving conservative either. Because you aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> I never have claimed to be a conservative, I'm a freedom loving Liberal, which is why I'm all for expelling you and your friends from my country..



Given what you just posted you ain't no Liberal, Chump.  And you sure ain't freedom-loving.  I'd say you're an authoritarian fascist.

And for fifty bucks more I'll do your astrological chart.

Liberals don't "expel" people just because they can't handle opinions on a message board.  Go buy some fertilizer and see if you can grow a pair.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Trolls are a necessary evil I suppose.  But I never pay a troll at  the troll bridge.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Perhaps Karma will get them dropped from a rooftop.

Put it this way if someone was going to throw any of the Leftist Pro-Islamist Apologists off a rooftop or chop their heads off with a knife I wouldn't intervene with my Glock.

Fuck them and Fuck Islam and Fuck the Paedophile Mohammed.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

When I think Pogo, I think douche.


Replace John Edwards with Pogo.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Picaro said:


> No, I'm handing you your silly little gay ass to you.



As far as I know that's a built in feature. Not the gay part, but the ass part.



Picaro said:


> Yeah right you're some big giant 'freedom fighter n stuff', we know this because you said so, right? *Any tard who thinks political ideologies like Islam shouldn't get repressed is a sociopath and idiot.* Your peer group loves you for staying the herd. Congratulations.



HOLY CRAP. Screenshotted.

And I don't belong to any "herd" thanks.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



I lay down some serious microencapsulated stuff that kills them if they break the threshold.

I find one every now and then that's on it's way out. Don't care, either.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Ask Lot's daughters.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Islam hasn't modernised since the 7th Century....Christianity has modernised.
> ...



Why you keep bringing up christianity?   It's the muslims who are causing all the problems and who refuse to assimilate in any country they move to.  This is our country and if people come here they should accept us and try to assimilate,  not cause mayhem and destruction, which is what these cockroaches do.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Picaro said:


> You aren't being 'lectured', you're being called what you are, a scumbag apologist for a political ideology that makes Nazis look like choir boys.



Ahh, so calling for the repression and/or extermination of a religion isn't akin to what the Nazi's did?

Surely you aren't serious. You embarrass yourself.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 28, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That's it.  Give me one of those funny symbols, since you're not capable of answering why you defend these  muslim cockroaches.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Were they accepted by the rabid faggots like you? No, they were not. The rabid faggots wanted to rape the angels, they rejected Lot's daughters.

Lot's daughters and Lot made it out of Sodom and Gommorah, his wife, notsomuch. Faggots like you died a fiery death.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Your "Judo concept" sounds very Tao.

That's a compliment.  A high one.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Why you keep bringing up Christianity? It's the Muslims who are causing all the problems and who refuse to assimilate in any country they move to. This is our country and if people come here they should accept us, not cause mayhem and destruction, which is what these cockroaches do.



You know, posts like these make me smile. Not because I agree with them, but because of how poorly put the arguments are. 

Our country was founded on civil liberty. Individual liberty. Not this bullshit you're preaching. How is what some of these posters are suggesting "American"?


----------



## jasonnfree (May 28, 2017)

Beyond me why some defend harmful and alien cultures (muslims) in our country.   It's either lack of common sense, or they have a  hatred of this country and it's history and traditions.  Surprised there's not an exodus of enlightened and so, so intelligent hilary voters and trump haters moving  to saudi arabia and other wonderful muslim countries.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2017)

What would Muslim countries do with GAYS?  Is anyone naive enogh to to believe homosexuals would be treated fairly and with the utmost human dignity and  rights in any Muslim country? Hmm, They cut off a woman's clitoris, and call it female circumcision? Euphemisms. We don't allow that in the west. Is it just a coincidence that liberals defend Islam? The very thing that would destroy them?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Once again we see a lot of The Usual Suspects, along with the usual Trolls and the Mental Midgets in tow again all falling over themselves and dribbling to see which can Praise Fucking Allah the most and lick Islams filthy buttocks.
> ...



ogo stop arguing with me and causing trouble 

You need to be redisciplined


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Hmmm... and why should I answer to someone who can't rise above calling other people "cockroaches"? Do whatever you want, I don't really care to be honest.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Whelp --- I was in that thread and I know that's bullshit.  Don't bullshit me.  I know better and so do you.




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Muslims are not a race.



Indeed they're not.  See if you can get that through to Correll .





Lucy Hamilton said:


> A non-White bashing White people, Issa is the racist.



Wow.

You're actually pretending to see a poster's color through the internet?  Amazing.

Let's go back to the bullshit.  K?
Your hypocritical post above (again) first purports "I don't often insult people, I'm not an attack poster" and then immediately follows that little gem with "Leftist Pro-Islamist Apologist Cheerleaders", a characterization which you can not demonstrate, and have been invited to demonstrate and FAILED to do so.

Hence the irony of your blatant hypocrisy.  You shot yourself in the foot as we say auf Englisch.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> When I think Pogo, I think douche.
> 
> 
> Replace John Edwards with Pogo.



ogo has now wandered so far off my Discipline Plantation it's outrageous


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Yanno---- friendly editorial tip --- you should insert a comma in that last sentence.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > When I think Pogo, I think douche.
> ...



You and your "discipline"    Such a Grand Teuton she is.

Yeah I don't swing that way I'm afraid.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.....


----------



## jasonnfree (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Why you keep bringing up Christianity? It's the Muslims who are causing all the problems and who refuse to assimilate in any country they move to. This is our country and if people come here they should accept us, not cause mayhem and destruction, which is what these cockroaches do.
> ...



"Our country was founded on principles of liberty that would  disappear under muslim rule.  You don't get that ,  do you?  It's happened to all countries that have put out the welcome wagon to them.   When you get cockroaches in your house, get the cockroach spray.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Thanks Pogo. 

Yeah, it does, doesn't it? That fits perfectly!


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo, you are nothing but bullshit. You are bullshit .inc,


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Dystopian arguments are hollow and weak.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



That's right.   Work as a team to convert USA into an enlightened muslim paradise.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> What would Muslim countries do with GAYS?  Is anyone naive enogh to to believe homosexuals would be treated fairly and with the utmost human dignity and  rights in any Muslim country? Hmm, They cut off a woman's clitoris, and call it female circumcision? Euphemisms. We don't allow that in the west. Is it just a coincidence that liberals defend Islam? The very thing that would destroy them?



But they don't circumcise the men, so there's smegma aplenty. I apologize, but that's the facts.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Oh oh, time to leave.  He broke out thirty days to a more powerful vocabulary.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



The IRA had no quarrel with "Manhattan" --- Manhattan didn't rape Ireland, take their land, starve its people or send them into slavery.  But the first time I went to England it was on high alert for bomb activity, and rightly so.  Yet there was no Marion Morrison type going "nuke the Vatican".

Guess what sweets --- the victims of an IRA bomb and the victims of a DAESH atrocity are exactly the same amount of dead.  There are no "boy scouts" in terrorism, just because they don't fit your religious bigot label.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Seriously?

I won't even dignify that with a cogent response. 

Moving on.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'm gonna go with "no" and "yes".  In that order, final answer.

What do I win?  Hope it's not another whippin'.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



LOL. I call it the Oxford period. My own invention!


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Look at your desperate self making false equivalencies.

You're pathetic, seriously.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Most Christians do not take The Bible in a literal sense.
> 
> Most Muslims do take The Qur'an in a literal sense.



You posted the same thing before.  Then I asked for proof.  Then you ran away.

Have we started again then?


----------



## jasonnfree (May 28, 2017)

Etherion said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



You're right.  I'm wrong.  muslims are far worse than cockroaches, which can easily be gotten rid of with cockroach spray.  Also, cockroaches don't have an advocacy of half wits defending them like the muslims do.


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> ...


So because Islamic extremist did something, well extreme, then innocent Muslim children on US soil should be harassased? And furthermore, American vets and a college grad who defends those young innocent Muslim American citizens should have their throats slit?




Not all there upstairs loosie goosie??


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Dude. I already have a more powerful vocabulary, and far more self restraint. And I just used both of them to kick your ass.

Now move along.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Most Christians do not take The Bible in a literal sense.
> ...



Were people even online when the IRA was bombing things?

I'm thinking not, and Muslim terrorists are much worse.


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Loosie goosie sounds pretty anti America to me.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



This from a lying asscrack too dishonest to address another poster's actual words who posts "nuke Mecca" and when called on it, posts it again.

Can't make this shit up.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Why would children on US soil be Muslim?

The only answer is: Because their parents refuse to assimilate into American culture.

That's unacceptable, sorry.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Quote the lie I told or STFU.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Doesn't matter, Lying Asscrack  -- the point was, is, and evermore shall be, for those of you in the illiterate section cheap seats this is like the eighth time now ---- that when the IRA (or Eric Rudolph, or Hitler, etc) did its thing no asscrack chimed in "duh hey, nuke duh Vatican!". 

And why didn't anybody say that?

BECAUSE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN FUCKING STUPID that's why.  Because it would have been see-right-through transparent anti-Catholic bigotry formed out of a blatant Composition Fallacy.

Think on that for a few minutes and then I'll explain it all over again with a simple cut/paste that you won't even notice since you didn't read it the first time.  Or  the time before this or the time before that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Wait what?


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are talking about the imperialist west....the brits, the French, and now the US. Hen was the last time  Muslim country went on invading other countries?
> ...





Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


America has this great thing called religious freedom. It was actually founded on this value. Don't like it? Tough shit.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



When did I lie, you fucking piece of shit terrorist apologist?

Post it up, faggot.

You're worse than that dead rat in my neighbor's yard, seriously.

You've made the claim now, the onus is on you to prove it.


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Trigggggerrrrreeeed


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You're a liar.


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> What would Muslim countries do with GAYS?  Is anyone naive enogh to to believe homosexuals would be treated fairly and with the utmost human dignity and  rights in any Muslim country? Hmm, They cut off a woman's clitoris, and call it female circumcision? Euphemisms. We don't allow that in the west. Is it just a coincidence that liberals defend Islam? The very thing that would destroy them?


Probably why many flock to other countries.........


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


So you aren't triggered? You walk around that upset all day? 


See someone about that friend they have anger management classes that could help.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I suspect most of them have as well 

If you ever take a comparitive religion class - it's part of the required reading


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Shepard was beaten, tortured and left to die hideously, here in the US, by perpetrators who had nothing to do with "Islam".  Since the tangent at the time, seeing as how you can't read, was about treatment of gays.

What then _was _the religious background of his killers?



Spoiler: The answer may surprise you



IRRELEVANT.  It isn't a religious act DUMBASS


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Dafuck?


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I don't think you've read it either.

Did you know that the Manchester bomber was reported multiple times by his Imam to the police?


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What some ignore...

Two Hundred Verses about Compassionate Living in the Quran


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Are you saying that American Muslims are Muslim because their parents refused to assimilate?  Say it ain't so....


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Here we have the book version of the Double Standard mentioned before, i.e. "when 'we' do it they're outliers who absolutely don't represent Christianims, when 'they' do it they're pious adherents of absolutely honest faith" (bullshit).

In this version we go ----
"When 'our' book instructs people to smite thine enemies, dash their babies' heads against the rocks and take their women into slavery, hey that's just old stuff that "nobody reads", while when 'their' book follows suit, it becomes Absolute Holy Babble that every last one of them memorizes and acts out daily.

Hard to believe people can post this shit with a straight face.


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2017)

This is for whoever said Muslims should be in the streets demanding an end to extremists. I saw it a minute ago but can't find the post again... 



20 million Muslims march against ISIS


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Look liar, if you don't want to be called out for lying then just stop fucking lying.  Ain't rocket surgery.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> This is for whoever said Muslims should be in the streets demanding an end to extremists. I saw it a minute ago but can't find the post again...
> 
> 
> 
> 20 million Muslims march against ISIS



Oddly, we find the same bigots who cry the blues about "why don't I ever hear of Muslims objecting" are the same bigots who rush to put up walls to keep out refugees FLEEING this shit.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



But it's okay if it's Islam that does it, right?

I hope they smite thy kafir ass, you putz.

Keep pulling their dicks, though, as they smash your head in.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Dirty Kuffar - Islamic Scriptures Unveiled


You still haven't pointed out where I told a lie, Pogo, either prove it or stfu.


I would say suck a muslim smegma cock, but I think you'd like that too much.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Pogo is your typical left wing



Link?




Picaro said:


> racist



Link?



Picaro said:


> Pc



Link?



Picaro said:


> fascist



Link?




No, of course not.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Dirty Kuffar - Islamic Scriptures Unveiled
> 
> 
> You still haven't pointed out where I told a lie, Pogo, either prove it or stfu.
> ...




Kind of an odd site...it's intro page starts out with

_There are two religions on the earth, which have distinct enmity against all other religions. These two are Christianity and Islam. They are not satisfied with just observing their own religions, but are determined to destroy all other religions. That’s why the only way to make peace with them is to embrace their religion._
Rabindranath Tagore


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty Kuffar - Islamic Scriptures Unveiled
> ...



That site is to be taken as seriously as your HuffPo link earler. 

In other words: Don't bet the farm on it.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Fair enough, shall I find other sources of biblical rape?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



If it's your choosing to do, absolutely! I wouldn't recommend it but, If you're bent and determined, who am I to stop a woman on a mission? 


My guess is you end up like this: 

That's just because I've read the bible 3x, but what do I know?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2017)

I'm beginning to think most liberals don't know what a "phobia" is.

Killing someone or threatening them because they are "x" is not a phobia. It could be many things, a phobia is not one of them.


----------



## Coyote (May 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Well I am a varmint on a mission but...the mission is winding down into the wee hours of the a.m. I may have to follow this up later when my few remaining active brain cells recover.


----------



## Coyote (May 29, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm beginning to think most liberals don't know what a "phobia" is.
> 
> Killing someone or threatening them because they are "x" is not a phobia. It could be many things, a phobia is not one of them.



I think Islamophobia is a poor choice of words.  It's more like anti-semitism so perhaps anti-islamism is a better term.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to think most liberals don't know what a "phobia" is.
> ...



I think you're going to have a terribly tough time finding what you're searching for. G'night.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> That's just because I've read the bible 3x, but what do I know?



You've read the Bible three times and still think it's okay to commit religious genocide?

Interesting.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > That's just because I've read the bible 3x, but what do I know?
> ...



Islamists worship a moon-rock-type god.

Not the real God.

It ain't all lovey-dovey sometimes.

Remember the moon rock bags? or no?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Nah, it was before that dude.


----------



## Unkotare (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the fact that two people were willing to put their lives in danger to intercede on the woman's behalf contradict the premise of the thread?
> ...




Rhetorical question. It obviously does.


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

By DNA and race I'm caucasian, married to (white) most of my friends are white and love them to death. Growing up I had 0 ounce of racism, cause simply is forbidden in Islam "categorly", and we were mixed for too long to care about a persons color. 
I spoke the language you understand, colors cause that's what you see....and through out different threads you portrayed yourself as a better European and Muslims are scums, I had to show you that you are no better and put you in the same basket as the bigots and racists. And now somehow you don't like it.




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

Your beloved orange president just praised Muslims and danced with them, and said wonderful things about them, and he wished the muslims happy Ramadan too. You didn't get the memo?
He just want 'you to get busy hating the wrong people, and forget the real issues as he is busy making big bucks for his friends
I guarantee you that I know, and knew thousands of Muslims, they are all busy working, and making their lives and this country great. One of the most successful minorities I've seen. I also guarantee you, that you won't slow them down with your posts online....the only thing that your affecting is your stress level.



jasonnfree said:


> Beyond me why some defend harmful and alien cultures (muslims) in our country.   It's either lack of common sense, or they have a  hatred of this country and it's history and traditions.  Surprised there's not an exodus of enlightened and so, so intelligent hilary voters and trump haters moving  to saudi arabia and other wonderful muslim countries.


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

Circumcision in Islam is a must for men . Best decision ever 
Female circumvision is not an Islamic thing, but purely cultural, in the horn of Africa and some Asian countries.



Marion Morrison said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > What would Muslim countries do with GAYS?  Is anyone naive enogh to to believe homosexuals would be treated fairly and with the utmost human dignity and  rights in any Muslim country? Hmm, They cut off a woman's clitoris, and call it female circumcision? Euphemisms. We don't allow that in the west. Is it just a coincidence that liberals defend Islam? The very thing that would destroy them?
> ...


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

Hahaha ha wth?
So now to assimilate Muslims should follow what? Mormons (boring)? Catholics(child molesters)? Or something cooler?

Ps: I'm sorry for the name calling, just trying to see where this guy/girl is going to.



Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (May 29, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are two kinds of muslims.  There are radical muslims who want to kill you.  There are moderate peaceful muslims who don't want to kill you.  They want the radical muslims to kill you.
> ...



He was a Bernie supporter you stupid faggot, the only good muslim is a dead muslim.


----------



## Mindful (May 29, 2017)

This was a strange story.

This ‘incomprehensible act’, by family of Muslim shopkeeper Bradford man is accused of murdering


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (May 29, 2017)

Issa said:


> The terrorists are not representing Muslims or Islam ...you created that monster and fed you deal with it. I'm off to the gym!!!



They abide by the teachings and follow in the footseps of Mohammad to the letter.


----------



## Picaro (May 29, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Islam hasn't modernised since the 7th Century....Christianity has modernised.
> ...



Christianity never needed 'modernization', it was fine right out of the box. Just because some Protestants wrote up a lot of anti-Catholic propaganda a few hundred years ago and some ignorant born yesterday sexual deviants and assorted sociopaths keep repeating it today doesn't make it factual.


----------



## Picaro (May 29, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't being 'lectured', you're being called what you are, a scumbag apologist for a political ideology that makes Nazis look like choir boys.
> ...



Islam isn't a religion, moron, it's a political ideology based on some homicidal desert bandit's *Mein Kampf*; you being too stupid to accept that is just who you are, an idiot.

.Left wing tard 'logic':

*"NAMBLA" logic - an extreme absolutist position which demands that for logical consistencies sake that certain gross crimes be allowed, in order that no one might feel restrained.*-Stirling S. Newberry 

What real freedom loving liberals would do re such ideologies as Islam and their left wing tard fans:

*Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*-Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816


----------



## Picaro (May 29, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > The terrorists are not representing Muslims or Islam ...you created that monster and fed you deal with it. I'm off to the gym!!!
> ...



And like the mafia gangster cult it is, the penalty for leaving it is death.


----------



## Correll (May 29, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




It is not paranoia when we are being killed. 

It is not intelligent to ignore that fact that we are being killed and to refuse to take any steps to protect ourselves, or our young (see above photo)

It is not bigoted to seriously discuss who is killing us.


You are the piece of shit here, fuckhead.


----------



## Correll (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




Your request to play a game of semantics is also rejected.

What steps are you prepared to take to protect American citizens from islamic terrorism?


----------



## Unkotare (May 29, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > The terrorists are not representing Muslims or Islam ...you created that monster and fed you deal with it. I'm off to the gym!!!
> ...




Who does?


----------



## Correll (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I will not dignify your Willful Obtuseness.


My point stands.




Tell her about how paranoid US cons are.


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

g5000 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.
> ...


For the record, I asked it be merged.  Pogo and I were writing our OP's at the same time that morning and until we put ours up, there were none.  I hunted first.


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It looks like many of us are done.  Done with Islamophobia.  Done with kissing muzz ass.  Done with feeling sorry for the muzz and muzz lovers.
> 
> This was a street crime.   There's a lot of it going around.  More people have been killed for being white than being muzz.  Being muzz does not confer an immunity that protects against the crazies that the rest of us have to face.
> 
> It is terrible that two men were killed.  They could have been killed trying to stop a convenience store robbery too.  Muslims better get used to random crime.  After all, we're told that we should get used to random muslim terrorist attacks.  Well, they aren't the only ones.


Street crime?  Sure it wasn't workplace violence?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like many of us are done.  Done with Islamophobia.  Done with kissing muzz ass.  Done with feeling sorry for the muzz and muzz lovers.
> ...


Did they all work together?

Islamophobia means fear of islam.  No one is afraid of islam.  Disgusted, fed up perhaps but no fear.


----------



## Tilly (May 29, 2017)

Like I said earlier, Christian is clearly a racist and a religionophobe. He'd probably have behaved the same if he'd seen a man wearing a yarmulke, or if he'd seen someone wearing a crucifix, or if he'd seen a nun.
Indeed, there is evidence he has behaved this way before.

So, imho, the thread title is still misleading. He was equally 'phobic' about other religions - he refers to Jews as 'AshkeNAZI's' and was clearly a racist to boot.

"...The night before Jeremy Christian allegedly stabbed three people - killing two - police say that he was involved with an altercation, also on the MAX train. It happened at the Rose Quarter station.

*Christian allegedly threw a bottle of Gatorade at a woman who is black. She then sprayed him with mace.*

Later that evening, he was back on the MAX, police say.

*Witnesses said he was very angry, complaining about Muslims, Christians, and Jews. He said they they should burn at the stake and spoke about wanting to stab people. *The driver was informed but, it appears, that police were not informed until later.

Police are investigating that as well as the Friday night incident...."

Good job the black woman had mace.

Portland Train Stabbings: Missed Signals? Murder Suspect Was Involved In Altercations The Night Before

And lest we forget:


"...According to witnesses, a white male passenger riding an eastbound MAX train early Friday afternoon began yelling what “would best be characterized as hate speech toward a variety of ethnicities and religions,”

‘Final act of bravery’: Men who were fatally stabbed trying to stop anti-Muslim rants identified

His usual MO, it seems.


----------



## Scamp (May 29, 2017)

Most of those Islamic people don't even use toilet paper.  They wipe their ass with their bare hand. 

That's scary.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'd go with "addled"  Or to keep in form, addddddllllllled


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



If anyone knows deflection and spin, it's Pogo.

He  is well-versed in deflection and spinology.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I've never taken a formal class as such, though I did get real interested in religions in general (and cultures in general) way back when I was a teenager, and my voracious reading when into something probably exceeds formal classes, but I'm not so much interested in the _text _of what's in the Quran (or the Bible, the Torah, Bhagavad Gita, etc etc except as historical artifact.  I think it's far more relevant to know the real-world practices and sensibilities as its people express them.  So I draw comparisons of the various despised _*images *_of Christians, of Jews, of Moslems, all of which I have personal experience with, and that comparison makes obvious where the bullshit gap is, in all of them.

And that bullshit gap is remarkably similar in all of them,  Virtually interchangeable.  We've got the Islam flavor here but the Third Reich's anti-Jew rhetoric, the "Papist" bullshit, they're virtually interchangeable.  It's always the enemy camp of evil monsters who are out to "take over".  That tells us that the common thread is not anything inherent in Christianity, in Judaism, in Islam, etc, but rather in human paranoia.

The more one sees this shit go on, the more familiar it looks, even when the hate-object shifts from one religion to another.  Two other ways of saying this:  "those who ignore history are condemned to repeat it" is one, and the other is "we have always been at war with Eastasia", even though  yesterday we had always been at war with Oceania.

Perhaps that's why those of us who see through this charade tend to be the older ones.  We've seen this movie before.

But all of that is religion only, which is in no way the only influence that makes people tick.  If one is going to assess honestly there are two entirely different factors that must be considered, all of which are separate from each other.  One is culture and the other is politics.  What we have here in our failure to communicate is a failure to distinguish those three influences and lazily lump them all under "religion" --- the least important and least influential of the three.

Now why that lazy lumping?  Just a theory, maybe because it's easier to go "I've read the Quran!" and think you've completed some kind of study with a finite content and then cherrypick whatever you want to build a case.  Studying the culture is far more ambitious, hence FGM and "honor killing" become lumped under "religion" when it clearly belongs in "culture".  Studying complex geopolitics and historical context is far more ambitious,  and radical terrorism acts become "religion" when they clearly belong under "politics'".  

Studies of culture (anthropology) and history don't have endings.  One can never be "finished".  But reading a book, hey you can get to the end of it, don your Peggy Lee mask and go "that's all there is".  A bit like being helicoptered in to third base and thinking you hit a triple.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm beginning to think most liberals don't know what a "phobia" is.
> 
> Killing someone or threatening them because they are "x" is not a phobia. It could be many things, a phobia is not one of them.



Agreed.  This incident and others like it are not expressing irrational "fear" of Islam, though that's an initial part of it.  They're expressing irrational _hatred_ of it.  Whatever that word is.

That's always born out of fear, and the fear is always born of ignorance.  We all know the psychological path, don't get hung up two words into the title; it's really about an event.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to think most liberals don't know what a "phobia" is.
> ...



Going back to the Greek, perhaps the word we want is "Islamisia"?   We'd have to coin it here though.
(_misia_ as in _mis_anthropy, _mis_ogyny etc)

Odd that we don't have a consensus term for something there's so much of.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > That's just because I've read the bible 3x, but what do I know?
> ...



For those passages he subbed the job out to Evelyn Wood.




Marion Morrison said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Oh goody!  It's Double Standard again!  
I miss you, Double Standard, it's been so long.  Several seconds in a row.  It was torture.

What a rare find, Double Standard on a message board.  I feel like a bird watcher who just scored a pigeon.


----------



## Brynmr (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Agreed.  This incident and others like it are not expressing irrational "fear" of Islam, though that's an initial part of it.  They're expressing irrational _hatred_ of it.  Whatever that word is.
> 
> That's always born out of fear, and the fear is always born of ignorance.  We all know the psychological path, don't get hung up two words into the title; it's really about an event.



What a load of psycho-babbled crap. First of all, "irrational hatred" isn't a phobia.

*Definition of phobia
:  an exaggerated usually inexplicable and illogical fear of a particular object, class of objects, or situation*

Secondly, hatred is an *extreme dislike or disgust* of something. To not dislike an ideology that wants you and your children bowing to an evil god or dead, would be insane. I *HATE* Islam but I *DON'T* fear it.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Issa said:


> Circumcision in Islam is a must for men . Best decision ever
> Female circumvision is not an Islamic thing, but purely cultural, in the horn of Africa and some Asian countries.
> 
> 
> ...



Circumcision of _either_ gender is a cultural artifact.  It's way older than established religions.

One of those body bizzarities humans come up with along with penile incision and lip plates.  In our own land we have women, and now men, with pierced ears, and nobody thinks that's a religious thing.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed.  This incident and others like it are not expressing irrational "fear" of Islam, though that's an initial part of it.  They're expressing irrational _hatred_ of it.  Whatever that word is.
> ...



No shit Sherlock.  I just *distinguished *between "fear" and "hatred"  that was the whole POINT.

You didn't even bother to read a short post.


----------



## Brynmr (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> but I'm not so much interested in the _text _of what's in the Quran (or the Bible, the Torah, Bhagavad Gita, etc etc except as historical artifact.



We can clearly see this. Translation: you're ignorant of what the *un*holy Koran teaches.


----------



## Brynmr (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh, this must be a new Liberal tactic. Denial of any understanding of what you just stated.

It's impossible to debate with someone like Pogo who can't even understand what they're saying. Good Lord!


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

For all those who would rather attack my title than address the growing issue here. 

Islamaphobia is defined as 
dislike of or *prejudice* against Islam or Muslims, especially as a political force.

Can we now drop the title issue and pay attention the the important stuff??


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Like I said earlier, Christian is clearly a racist and a religionophobe. He'd probably have behaved the same if he'd seen a man wearing a yarmulke, or if he'd seen someone wearing a crucifix, or if he'd seen a nun.
> Indeed, there is evidence he has behaved this way before.
> 
> So, imho, the thread title is still misleading. He was equally 'phobic' about other religions - he refers to Jews as 'AshkeNAZI's' and was clearly a racist to boot.
> ...


He was known to be a Bernie support, can't dislike jews  that much. He is a racist who attacks blacks and a islamaphob who attacks Muslims. And I doubt he has a problem with Christianity if you can find evidence otherwise link it.


----------



## Brynmr (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> For all those who would rather attack my title than address the growing issue here.
> 
> Islamaphobia is defined as
> dislike of or *prejudice* against Islam or Muslims, especially as a political force.



WRONG! Another Liberal idiot who can't even define a phobia.


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I didn't name the thread.   My point is, this was definitely NOT a "street crime," anymore than SanBernardino was workplace violence.


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

Scamp said:


> Most of those Islamic people don't even use toilet paper.  They wipe their ass with their bare hand.
> 
> That's scary.


Bidets, Scamp.


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> For all those who would rather attack my title than address the growing issue here.
> 
> Islamaphobia is defined as
> dislike of or *prejudice* against Islam or Muslims, especially as a political force.
> ...


Nope.  It's how they'll turn the thread AWAY from the important stuff.  Whining about Christian hatred will be next.


----------



## Coyote (May 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm more concerned with preservation of the American way life, myself.
> 
> 
> Some of that may include hog farming.
> ...


I doubt they do.  Just like observant Jews.  You eat your bacon they'll eat their whatever.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Zat so?

Dear Dr. Laura:

Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and try to share that knowledge   with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind them that Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination.  End of debate.

I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some other elements of God's Laws and how to follow them.

1. Leviticus 25:44 states that I may possess slaves, both male and female,   provided they are from neighboring nations.  A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians.  Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?

2. I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7.  In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her?

3. I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of Menstrual "uncleanliness" - Lev.15: 19-24. But how do I tell?  I have tried asking, but most women take offense.

4. When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord - Lev.1:9.  The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them.  Should I smite them?

5. I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath.  Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself, or should I ask the police to do it?

6. A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an abomination, Lev. 11:10, it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality.  I disagree. Can you settle this? Are there degrees of  abomination?

7. Lev. 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight.  I have to admit I wear reading glasses.  Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle-room here?

8. Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev. 19:27. How should they die?

9. I know from Lev. 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?

10. My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev.19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two   different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend).  He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them?  Lev.24:10-16. Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair, like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14) I know you have studied these things extensively and thus enjoy considerable expertise in such matters, so I'm confident you can help. Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging.​

And a wee correction --- Christianism isn't "far older" than Islam.  It's a few centuries out of two millennia.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more concerned with preservation of the American way life, myself.
> ...



Jews are just a wee bit less violence-prone to the goyim than Muslims are to the Kafir.


----------



## Coyote (May 29, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how many pages are in The Qur'an? No of course you don't, you expect people to post every page of it to show you what the rest says? Buy it and read it yourself.
> ...





Marion Morrison said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Thats about as accurate as saying you worship an ancient pagan war god.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'm afraid I don't know any "cons".  But I do know some English teachers.

Going for the Guinness record for repasted pointless posts?


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Like I said earlier, Christian is clearly a racist and a religionophobe. He'd probably have behaved the same if he'd seen a man wearing a yarmulke, or if he'd seen someone wearing a crucifix, or if he'd seen a nun.
> Indeed, there is evidence he has behaved this way before.
> 
> So, imho, the thread title is still misleading. He was equally 'phobic' about other religions - he refers to Jews as 'AshkeNAZI's' and was clearly a racist to boot.
> ...



Good info, thanks for that.  All relevant context about who we're dealing with.

Notice that through all this nobody asks "wait, what's Jeremy Christian's religion?"  Of course we don't ask that because it's irrelevant.  He hasn't been acting out of religion but out of hate, out of his own sick rhetoric.  That's a rational assessment.


(This is the point where the Logic Train approaches the bridge and the yahoos start screaming "wait! Let me off, I changed my mind, I don't wanna go here!")


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > but I'm not so much interested in the _text _of what's in the Quran (or the Bible, the Torah, Bhagavad Gita, etc etc except as historical artifact.
> ...



Typical of what I described.  Can't handle the whole developed thought in context, so he lifts a sentence out of the middle, disconnected from both its antecedents and its subsequents.

Some wags here seem to have the right hemisphere of their brain turned off.  I didn't even know there was a switch for that.  But why would you want one?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2017)

The real problem with homosexual advocates is that they do intend to control even the most personal of religious practice for everyone.  They tell others that they don't have to engage in homosexual acts,  then persecute them when they refuse to participate in homosexual acts.  

Yes, a Christian can judge their own behavior as right or wrong or sinful or not.


----------



## Coyote (May 29, 2017)

Issa said:


> By DNA and race I'm caucasian, married to (white) most of my friends are white and love them to death. Growing up I had 0 ounce of racism, cause simply is forbidden in Islam "categorly", and we were mixed for too long to care about a persons color.
> I spoke the language you understand, colors cause that's what you see....and through out different threads you portrayed yourself as a better European and Muslims are scums, I had to show you that you are no better and put you in the same basket as the bigots and racists. And now somehow you don't like it.
> 
> 
> ...


Lucy is European, so the latest extremist attack hit quite literally close to home and is a very emotional issue.

When we start throwing insults we all lose because the noise is so loud no one can hear.

Lucy Hamilton you one of the most intelligent and kind people I've met (behind the boards) and we've engaged in some potentially dicey conversations and found common ground.  I would like to challenge you to  get to know Issa in a similar way and vice versa as well.

I think we are all extremely sensitive to being labeled racist and bigots and it completely shuts down any further conversation and that's something I've slowly been becoming aware of not always successfully.

Most of Issa's posts were trying to be informative and most of the responses attacks on him and assumptions on what he believes. I think I'd be very hard pressed to not have descended into total flaming.


----------



## Coyote (May 29, 2017)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm more concerned with protecting Americans from senseless gun violence as it is far more common.


----------



## Coyote (May 29, 2017)

Scamp said:


> Most of those Islamic people don't even use toilet paper.  They wipe their ass with their bare hand.
> 
> That's scary.


You don't know any muslims do you.


----------



## Coyote (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


That is a great post worthy of its own thread!

What you say about history and the common rhetoric of dehumanization, that is what I see as well and it is worrisome.


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

Thanks Coyote. I welcome the idea as well...in fact you and few others are the reason I joined these forums to voice my opinion as a Muslims.
I have to admit though there is lot of hosility and bigotry....just one page before this a guy calls for killing Muslims, I'm sure I will report it and hopefully they keep an eye on the hater before he commits a massacre.




Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > By DNA and race I'm caucasian, married to (white) most of my friends are white and love them to death. Growing up I had 0 ounce of racism, cause simply is forbidden in Islam "categorly", and we were mixed for too long to care about a persons color.
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> This is for whoever said Muslims should be in the streets demanding an end to extremists. I saw it a minute ago but can't find the post again...
> 
> 20 million Muslims march against ISIS



From the above link:

>> Large crowds visit the shrines of Imam Hussein and his half-brother Abbas in Karbala, where they were killed in a revolt against the Umayyad ruler Yazeed in the seventh century AD when they refused to pledge allegiance to Yazeed's Umayyad caliphate.<<​
"refused to pledge allegiance.... in the seventh century".

Contrary to the can't-prove-a-negative comic book fantasy writers, here's evidence that "Muslims" not only have a history of resisting political factions within their own religion, but that such history goes back over _*thirteen hundred years*_.

But hey, this is only "history".  Duh Bubble will deal with it just like it declared "Hitler was a leftist", "FDR caused the Depression" and "O'bama caused the other Depression".  They oughta get Special Ed on the case --- the guy who claims Thomas Jefferson started the Republican Party 28 years after his own death.  Linear time stands no chance in the River DeNial.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said earlier, Christian is clearly a racist and a religionophobe. He'd probably have behaved the same if he'd seen a man wearing a yarmulke, or if he'd seen someone wearing a crucifix, or if he'd seen a nun.
> ...


Man accused of Portland attack has history of racist rants | Daily Mail Online
White supremacist, 35, accused of the Portland train knife attack moaned about Muslims and Christians

Not a teabagger


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Jeremy Christian's sexual habits are not relevant here.

Although, once he gets into prison it's a fair bet he may become one....


----------



## Scamp (May 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Most of those Islamic people don't even use toilet paper.  They wipe their ass with their bare hand.
> ...



You didn't know the fact that they don


Coyote said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Most of those Islamic people don't even use toilet paper.  They wipe their ass with their bare hand.
> ...



Most Islamic people do not use toilet paper look it up.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 29, 2017)

Libs once again caught in their own trap.........


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


I did.  Look up BIDET


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

Dozens died from gun violence and hate crimes since San Bernandidno. Yet no one cares not even the major news outlets.
Very low energy to combat the guy violence epidemic in the US.
Everywhere I go, I get asked....why there is so much gun violence? Why so many deaths in a so called civilised country? Why do they love their guns? Why they killed their loved ones and their Co workers? Ect.....
Go on hate on Muslims, cause they are the ones who kills thousands each year in the US.


----------



## Scamp (May 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



See no toilet paper. Ewww.


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

Muslims do wash their behinds. And that's why they have lower infections down there. Squatting is encouraged. In fact I was amazed how many people have constipation and bloating and stomach issued in the US. Same with urinating, where one take 5 minutes to empty.
Although I would've loved for people to revisit how to do number two. Modern toilets are the culprits....Squatting is now encouraged so is washing after number two.



OldLady said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



"Look it up"  

Hey, the 1969 moon landing was staged in New Mexico.  "Look it up".
Andy Kaufmann faked his own death in the longest prank ever.  "Look it up".
Yoko Ono had an affair with Hillary Clinton.  "Look it up".
The internet is a fertile field.

Sorry to flush your coprophilia, but you'd need a special Google toilet-cam for this.

Even if you could do that --- wtf does it have to do with a bigoted murderer?
Are you suggesting one of these teenage girls took a dump on the train?


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

If you only use toilet paper...you my friend filthy and prone to diseases....growingup in a Muslim country we used both, toilet paper and washing . Clean as a baby.


Scamp said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


----------



## Picaro (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Hahaha .. the moron can't even distinguish the New Testament from the Old Testament, much less even has the mental capacity to know the context of any of those isolated 'verses' he found on some website somewhere. In fact, he knows absolutely nothing about theology in general. Don't even attempt to involve this idiot in any discussion of the differences re Gentiles versus Jews, Christian Jews and the like, either, as he's too stupid even for that.​



> And a wee correction --- Christianism isn't "far older" than Islam.  It's a few centuries out of two millennia.



Hahaha I didn't say that, tard. Take it up with the poster who did, dufus.


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

Scamp said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


I know; I have never seen or used one, myself, and I have quite a few practical questions about the whole procedure (like, aren't you then WET?), but it is pretty much universally accepted to be more sanitary than toilet paper.


----------



## Picaro (May 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > By DNA and race I'm caucasian, married to (white) most of my friends are white and love them to death. Growing up I had 0 ounce of racism, cause simply is forbidden in Islam "categorly", and we were mixed for too long to care about a persons color.
> ...



lol what a load of BS. 

For the Peanut Gallery, at least those who care to be informed as opposed to gullible tools who just want to fit in with the other gullible tools and assorted sociopaths, do yourselves a favor and look up Taqiyya and kithman, those are the instructions to Muslims to lie through their teeth to non-beleivers when it promotes their genocidal mania, and then look up abrogation re the Koran, to see how they can lie about what it really says Muslims should do to those stupid enough to believe anything they're told by one re their political ideology. that's more than enough alone to establish no one needs to take anything their propagandists say here or anywhere else.


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

You dry with toilet paper get one soon. The Japanese have it in every house.


OldLady said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



They're everywhere in Europe.  Or at least in France where I lived in the '70s.

Still not quite grasping what this has to do with a bigot murdering people.  Or with a religion.


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


Sorry, but I couldn't leave that comment about Muslims not using toilet paper hanging.
We're done getting educated now.
Let the games resume.


----------



## Picaro (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Typical of what I described.  Can't handle the whole developed thought in context, so he lifts a sentence out of the middle, disconnected from both its antecedents and its subsequents.



Says the pseudo-intellectual 'scholar' who never does anything else re the bible himself, or on any other topic.



> Some wags here seem to have the right hemisphere of their brain turned off.  I didn't even know there was a switch for that.  But why would you want one?



Your switch is always on 'Off', obviously. Couldn't find any Cliff Notes to steal that would help you with that, eh?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2017)

Muslims don't use toilet paper.  They use their left hands, then lick their fingers.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Roll tape.



> Christianity never needed 'modernization', it was fine right out of the box.



The OT is part of it.  The starting point.  That's where it was "right out of the box".
And we might add this was over a thousand years _before _it was burning women alive in the town square for "witchery", again using it scripture as justification.

You lose.





Picaro said:


> > And a wee correction --- Christianism isn't "far older" than Islam.  It's a few centuries out of two millennia.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I didn't say that, tard. Take it up with the poster who did, dufus.



Hahaha I didn't say who said it did I.  Go forth and learn how to read.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 29, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The right and trump are constantly demanding violence but then make lame excuses when they get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


Whoops
'White Supremacist' Portland Stabber Was A Bernie Supporter, Threatened to Kill Trump Supporters


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Lib cities are such cesspools.......ride the choo choo they said
> ...


'White Supremacist' Portland Stabber Was A Bernie Supporter, Threatened to Kill Trump Supporters


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



"leave it hanging" 

I wuz gonna say, maybe somewhere on the Japanese internet there's an equally fallacious poster trying to sell the idea that "Christians use handkerchiefs to blow their nose --- look it up".

Japanese don't do that of course, its considered disgusting.  But it ain't got snot to do with "Shinto".

As noted before, the Ignorami intentionally conflate culture (and politics) with "religion" and think they made a point.


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

KosherGirl has a thread going too with the spin doctors' version of the incident--that the victims "mobbed" the guy for no reason, since the girls were getting off the train--no reason to engage the guy.
It was bad enough before, but now they've got their "cover story." 
Why must people do this?  I don't understand it, for real.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The right and trump are constantly demanding violence but then make lame excuses when they get it.
> ...



Of course he was Snowflake.  A bigot who wanted to kill Jews and pranced around making Nazi salutes, of course he would be a "supporter" of a Jew whose family was exterminated by the Nazis.  Makes perfect sense.

Idiot.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> KosherGirl has a thread going too with the spin doctors' version of the incident--that the victims "mobbed" the guy for no reason, since the girls were getting off the train--no reason to engage the guy.
> It was bad enough before, but now they've got their "cover story."
> Why must people do this?  I don't understand it, for real.



I actually saw that revisionism posted in the comment section of one of the Oregon news sources.  He actually wanted to float the turd that Jeremy Christian acted in "self-defense".  

Imagine that --- three random people with no history of violence who didn't even know each other, just spontaneously decided to jump this bigot.  His history of violence, his hate posts against blacks, Muslims, Christians and Jews, his lesser attack on the same train the night before, that's puuuuuure coincidence.  They didn't know about any of that, they just suddenly-on-the-spot all decided to become assaulters and picked the same "victim".  And then all the eyewitnesses who described what went on, they just, I dunno, happened to all make up the same story.  Remarkable coincidence. SMH

We oughta have a national Department of Homeland Psychology.


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


If the Japanese don't use a hankie, what DO they do?   Gee whiz, Pogo, you know some interesting stuff.

I guess I'm feeling like the rock just rolled back down the hill.


----------



## Unkotare (May 29, 2017)

Issa said:


> You dry with toilet paper get one soon. The Japanese have it in every house.





No, not every house. 





OldLady said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unkotare (May 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




He's full of shit, of course.


----------



## OldLady (May 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I've been bad, getting this off topic, and I'm going to go burn hot dogs in memory of the fallen now.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Disposable one-time use tissues.  Hankies are common but they're used for sweat, or tears.  But the idea of blowing or sneezing snot into a cloth and then putting it in one's pocket is kind of abhorrent.  And I agree with 'em, but the point being it's a cultural thing, nothing to do with religion.  That's for the benefit of the poster who wanted to connect ass-wiping with religion.

And there's the bidets.  Far as I know the predominant religion in France is Catholicism.  Again, unrelated to bidets.  

But thanks to Scamp for yet another demonstration of how a poster on a mission will grab anything at all and try to shove it into the bag of "religion".


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2017)

The recipe for growing it is:
One part human mixed with three parts shit blended with religious supremacy and watered with piss and vinegar


----------



## Scamp (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Childishly attacking the messenger?


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The real problem with homosexual advocates is that they do intend to control even the most personal of religious practice for everyone.  They tell others that they don't have to engage in homosexual acts,  then persecute them when they refuse to participate in homosexual acts.
> 
> Yes, a Christian can judge their own behavior as right or wrong or sinful or not.


If someone forces you into homosexual acts, that's called rape. People just want you to not discriminate against gays, it's called being a decent human being.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Appropriate penitence but no I don't think you're guilty of "attacking the messenger".  Childish yes, but it's a combination of Association Fallacy and Coprophilia.

And as just noted, a complete inability to distinguish "culture" from "religion" from "politics".  As noted several posts back.

See post 805.  It was talking about you before you got here.


----------



## Tilly (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> For all those who would rather attack my title than address the growing issue here.
> 
> Islamaphobia is defined as
> dislike of or *prejudice* against Islam or Muslims, especially as a political force.
> ...


NO. Not really. Because During the attack, the man was maligning all and sundry.

Why don't you want to acknowledge that he was equally disinclined to Jews and Christians as he was to muslims?

He was also clearly a disgusting racist. The only difference here in contrast to his previous behaviour, is that brave men intervened.

It's really  sad that this has been twisted by some into an example of islamophobia.  He was a hater of Christians, Jews, muslims and blacks. Quite clearly and without a doubt.

It's really sad that anyone would use this Bernie voters obvious widespread hatred of religions and racism in order to artificially narrow his hatred down to one group over another.

Why would anyone do that?


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > For all those who would rather attack my title than address the growing issue here.
> ...



True, there's ample evidence of that.

But still, what set him off that day was a hijab.  And he _was _screaming "Muslims should die".

---- which is, again, exactly the same thing we see posted on this board, which is why I saw this story as exemplary of exactly what that unhinged shit leads to.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 29, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



"Islam isn't a religion"

Well how convenient for you. Too bad you don't dictate what is or isn't a religion on this Earth. The rest of that post is filled with strawmen, an army of them. And what you fail to realize is that even if Islam "isn't a religion" exterminating people because of the precepts they hold is still genocide and exactly what Hitler would have done.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2017)

See saying bad stuff to someone else who is hundreds of feet away several minutes later does not warrant getting physically attacked by two guys several minutes later
Nutty people do nutty things and before you swarm them you better make sure you can handle it


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The real problem with homosexual advocates is that they do intend to control even the most personal of religious practice for everyone.  They tell others that they don't have to engage in homosexual acts,  then persecute them when they refuse to participate in homosexual acts.
> ...


I agree.   Forcing vendors to participate in same sex weddings against their will is a form of rape.  It needs to stop and these slavery laws need to be changed. There isn't a decent human being law.  It's not even a commandment


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

How does Islam view other faiths?

“Beware!  Whoever is cruel and hard on a non-Muslim minority, or curtails their rights, or burdens them with more than they can bear, or takes anything from them against their free will; I (Prophet Muhammad) will complain against the person on the Day of Judgment.” (_Abu Dawud_)


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

Also in the Quran.

There are some among the People of the Book who are upright, who recite God’s revelations during the night, who bow down in worship, who believe in God and the Last Day, who order what is right and forbid what is wrong, who are quick to do good deeds. These people are among the righteous and they will not be denied [the reward] for whatever good deeds they do: God knows exactly who is conscious of Him.


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2017)

“Truly the believers and the Jews and the Sabians and the Christians – whosoever believeth in God and the Last Day and doeth deeds of piety – no fear shall come upon them neither shall they grieve” (5:69).


----------



## Correll (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






I will not dignify your Willful Obtuseness.


My point stands.




Tell her about how paranoid US cons are.


----------



## Correll (May 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I'm all for addressing the cause of American high rate of violent crime.

It will be hard though. Domestic issues touch on a lot of vested interests.


Stopping outside threats, relatively easy, and certainly worth it, as the reward is lives not taken or destroyed.

IF you are unable to have more than ONE political idea/position at a time due to some sort of handicap, then I can understand why you want to focus on the one that effects more lives.

Myself? I have no problem being against people being killed by violent crime AND at the same time being against people being killed by violent terrorists.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Don't forget the Sanders support and the fact that he wanted to kill Trump supporters.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2017)

Thanks Issa for providing the threats that we are all aware of and have already experienced
Pretty sure you are a paid shill


----------



## Coyote (May 29, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Thanks Issa for providing the threats that we are all aware of and have already experienced
> Pretty sure you are a paid shill



Of course you're pretty sure.  Who's payroll are you on?


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Issa for providing the threats that we are all aware of and have already experienced
> ...


See when you take my original idea and then try to use it against  me it shows that you have no original thought yourself


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > For all those who would rather attack my title than address the growing issue here.
> ...


He has been coexisting around all religions his whole life. He was set off into a murderous rage by a young girl wearing a headdress. A young Muslim girl wearing a headdress. 

You're right he's a piece of shit racist. I am highlighting his islamaphobia because it was the point of his rage and attack during this crime. 

Take a breather.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



But he was a Bernie Sanders and Jill Stein supporter....don't you think that is significant?


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > For all those who would rather attack my title than address the growing issue here.
> ...


Well I looked it up. You're just spewing unsupported opinion. Nice. Really helpful in discussion. 
The definition I found doesn't seem to mean phobia as in aracniphobia. I didn't name or define the word. 
What definition do you use?


----------



## Tilly (May 29, 2017)

[QUOTE="Aries, post: 17381841, member: 62577"He was set off into a murderous rage by a young girl wearing a headdress.[/QUOTE]

And the day before he was set off by a black woman.

And before that he was set off by AshkeNAZI Jews.

And before that, Christians.

At the time of the attack he was spewing crap about all and sundry.

Face it, this does not represent a 'rise I islamophobia'. The man hated all religions and was also a racist.

The only difference on this occasion is that good men intervened.
You should probably try to spend more time thinking about that.


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Tilly said:


> [QUOTE="Aries, post: 17381841, member: 62577"He was set off into a murderous rage by a young girl wearing a headdress.



And the day before he was set off by a black woman.

And before that he was set off by AshkeNAZI Jews.

And before that, Christians.

At the time of the attack he was spewing crap about all and sundry.

Face it, this does not represent a 'rise I islamophobia'. The man hated all religions and was also a racist. 
The only difference on this occasion is that good men intervened.[/QUOTE]
No.. the only difference is this time (shortly after Isis bombing in Manchester) his hatred for islam boiled over into slaughtering innocent people.


----------



## Tilly (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Aries, post: 17381841, member: 62577"He was set off into a murderous rage by a young girl wearing a headdress.
> ...


No.. the only difference is this time (shortly after Isis bombing in Manchester) his hatred for islam boiled over into slaughtering innocent people.[/QUOTE]

I haven't seen a report where Manchester was mentioned. But I guess the slaughter of an 8 yr old girl, among others, could have sent him over the edge.


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I haven't seen a report where Manchester was mentioned. But I guess the slaughter of an 8 yr old girl, among others, could have sent him over the edge.[/QUOTE]
The main problem with islamaphobes is that they are unable to differentiate between Muslims and extremists. They blame an entire religion for the actions of a small percentage of extremists. 

So thanks for proving my point tillls.


----------



## Tilly (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


The main problem with islamaphobes is that they are unable to differentiate between Muslims and extremists. They blame an entire religion for the actions of a small percentage of extremists.

So thanks for proving my point tillls.[/QUOTE]


I really don't think I've proved any point you seem to think you may have had.
In fact, I've shown he hated several religions and was also a racist. On the day of this particular sttack, eye witnesses said he was ranting about several religions, as the police corroborated.
You've said he did it in response to the slaying of innocent children at Manchester.
I'm saying I haven't read a single thing that mentions Manchester.
You seem to be happy to just make stuff up as you go along.
 As your thread title shows.


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




I really don't think I've proved any point you may have had.
In fact, I've shown he hated several religions and was also a racist. On the day of this particular sttack, eye witnesses said he was ranting about several religions, as the police corroborated.
You've said he did it in response to the slaying of innocent children at Manchester.
I'm saying I haven't read a single thing that mentions Manchester.
You seem to be happy to just make stuff up as you go along.
 As your thread title shows.[/QUOTE]
I already said you're right about him hating religion and being a racist. 

It is undeniable that a young woman in a headdress turned him from a low level nut job criminal into a violent murder. You seem to ignore that fact. 

I should have specified it is simply my opinion that the Manchester bombing and this man's attack were too close in time to be coincidental. 
You don't think this guy is an islamaphob? Than fine. What do I care? I don't. I just think it is very telling of your character to hop on this thread and all you're worried about is arguing over the title and not the content. Makes you look silly.... IMO.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Significant bullshit, yes.  Especially since both Sanders and Stein are Jewish and that's one of his hate-targets.  And since he was recently prancing around giving Nazi salutes.

Didn't put a whole lotta thought into this post, didja?


----------



## Dale Smith (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




I just saw what he posted on FB...........if he was anti-Jewish, he would be pro Islam since Islam and Judaism are polar opposites....no?


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Nnnnnnnnnnnno.  There are no peoples who are "polar opposites".  

Dichotomists.  SMFH


----------



## Dale Smith (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Yeller (May 29, 2017)

it

OTE="OldLady, post: 17378176, member: 56127"]





Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


I did.  Look up BIDET[/QUOTE]
Its


OldLady said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Right.  They got expensive bidets all over for the masses.  Bullhockey.  I've been to some.  At best you got a rubber hose up to a faucet near the hole in the floor.  Do not eat with or shake left hands. Rule #1.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2017)

He was saying bad things to the girls but probably not going off right then.
The guys got into it with him and Then he flipped

There also appears to be time lapses as opposed to a more fluid event but hard to tell


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No you can just hate  everybody and support no one


----------



## Old Yeller (May 29, 2017)

Was Manchester the last un-provoked mass sucker-bombing-attack?  Was Nice the last 80 person run-over-from-behind? Was Paris the last co-ordinated mass shooting of un-suspecting civilians?

If not, declare izzlam void force them all to go to muzzslim countries.  Wall them off. They cannot visit.  Or kill them all?  Before they kill non-muzzlim. Seems they give no choice?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 29, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



That's true. Virtually NOBODY gets to dictate what is a religion or not a religion. Except for the IRS..  

But seriously.  This is only slightly worse than the tactic of our formal Prez who keep saying that Radical Islamists were not Muslims..  More than one in leadership took that path. And it's ALSO quite ridiculous to tell someone that fights for Al Queda or ISIS that they are not Muslim. Don't think that work face to face. 

Now another Muslim might be able to get away with that. And there would be a real debate. But a secular American? I don't think so..


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


>


^^ Abandons point, goes to YouTube.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




You never refuted my point while I proved mine....so keep digging that hole, Pogo.....


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You didn't MAKE a point -- you put up a video.

Do you really think readers piss their time away sitting through a video?  
As I always say, if you can't articulate your point --- you ain't got one.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2017)

Issa said:


> How does Islam view other faiths?
> 
> “Beware!  Whoever is cruel and hard on a non-Muslim minority, or curtails their rights, or burdens them with more than they can bear, or takes anything from them against their free will; I (Prophet Muhammad) will complain against the person on the Day of Judgment.” (_Abu Dawud_)



On the day of Judgement, Mohammed will most likely end up in the lake of fire.

Matthew 13:39-43


and the enemy who sowed them is the devil, and the harvest is the end of the age; and the reapers are angels. "So just as the tares are gathered up and burned with fire, so shall it be at the end of the age. "*The Son of Man will send forth His angels, and they will gather out of His kingdom all stumbling blocks, and those who commit lawlessness, 
and will throw them into the furnace of fire*; in that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth. "Then THE RIGHTEOUS WILL SHINE FORTH AS THE SUN in the kingdom of their Father He who has ears, let him hear.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (May 30, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Jihadists, Islam is the largest hate group on the planet.


----------



## Scamp (May 30, 2017)

Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_
_
_


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 30, 2017)

*Portland MAX hero's last words: 'Tell everyone on this train I love them'*

*



Portland MAX hero's last words: 'Tell everyone on this train I love them'


PORTLAND NEWS
Portland MAX hero's last words: 'Tell everyone on this train I love them'
198
Updated on May 30, 2017 at 6:56 AMPosted on May 29, 2017 at 1:41 PM



76
Gallery: Vigil for Portland MAX attack victims





28.4kshares
BY MAXINE BERNSTEIN 

mbernstein@oregonian.com

The Oregonian/OregonLive

Even with headphones on, Rachel Macy said, she heard a man shouting and spewing foul language as soon as he boarded the eastbound MAX Green Line train Friday night at Lloyd Center.

"He was just being really belligerent and loud,'' she said.

The man, since identified as Jeremy Joseph Christian, entered through doors on one side of the train, and stepped across the aisle to a pole by the doors on the opposite side of the train.

"He was screaming that he was a taxpayer, that colored people were ruining the city, and he had First Amendment rights,'' Macy said.

Then he made anti-Muslim slurs.




Rachel Macy , 45 (Courtesy of Rachel Macy)
"I didn't want to look. I was too afraid. It felt really tense,'' said the 45-year-old Southeast Portland resident of Native American descent. "I'm a woman of color. I didn't want him to notice me.''

The seats on the train were all taken, and other passengers were standing but it hadn't reached the rush-hour crush yet as the train headed toward the Hollywood station around 4:30 p.m., she said.

Macy noticed a young man quickly brush past her seat, while talking on the phone. He looked nervous and was moving away from Christian. Something didn't feel right, she said. She'd later learn that was Taliesin Myrddin Namkai-Meche, 23.


Rick Best, 53, stood closest to Christian. He was trying to calm Christian down, by letting him know he had heard him.

"He was repeating back what this guy was saying. Like, 'I know you're a taxpayer. But this is not OK, that he was scaring people,' '' recalled Macy, whose account provides the most detailed chronology of the chaos that ensued.

Christian didn't seem to respond; just kept shouting. "He was not hearing anybody, just talking louder,'' she said.

At one point, the train operator got on the loudspeaker, saying something like whoever is creating the disturbance needed to exit the train immediately, Macy said. The operator also threatened to call police.

Christian screamed out that he was getting off the train at the next stop, and that "if anyone (expletive) followed, they were going to die,'' Macy recalled.

Namkai-Meche turned back toward Christian and briskly walked over to him, and loudly implored him, "You need to get off this train. Please, get off this train.''

Passengers Best, Namkai-Mache and a third man, Micah David-Cole Fletcher, 21, were trying to deescalate the tense situation, intervene and get Christian off the train, she said. Macy said she didn't know where the two teenage girls who were the target of his racist rants were seated. She said it appeared as if the men who were stabbed "were trying to be a barrier'' between Christian and the girls.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2017)

The radical Christian terrorist Trump supporter was filmed the day before his stabbing rampage.

*"Taxation is theft! I don't pay no taxes, I'm a patriot!"*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 30, 2017)

g5000 said:


> The radical Christian terrorist Trump supporter was filmed the day before his stabbing rampage.
> 
> *"Taxation is theft! I don't pay no taxes, I'm a patriot!"*



Was he a 'Christian' ? Did he kill in the name of his god ?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 30, 2017)

g5000 said:


> The radical Christian terrorist Trump supporter was filmed the day before his stabbing rampage.
> 
> *"Taxation is theft! I don't pay no taxes, I'm a patriot!"*



Proof he was a Christian or does calling him a Christian help ease your mind somehow?


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The radical Christian terrorist Trump supporter was filmed the day before his stabbing rampage.
> ...



Dafuk does _paying taxes_ have to do with religion?  

But hey if it's actual evidence of religion you want, I'm here to help.

From his Nosebook post January 23:

If Donald Trump is the Next Hitler then I am joining his SS to put an end to Monotheist Question. All Zionist Jews, *All Christians who do not follow Christ's teaching of Love, Charity and Forgiveness* And All Jihadi Muslims are going to Madagascar or the Ovens/FEMA Camps!!!​
--- Make what you will of that.  Makes no coherent sense to me but it is at least a reference to religion -- unlike "taxes".


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The radical Christian terrorist Trump supporter was filmed the day before his stabbing rampage.
> ...



Yes.  His claimed god is "Odin".


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 30, 2017)

If he killed in the name of his god, and he's part of a growing religious then we could have quite a problem going forward.

I condemn everything he's done, although I likely have similiar concerns about the growing Muslim population in the U.S.


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Portland MAX hero's last words: 'Tell everyone on this train I love them'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for that.  Very powerful story and restorative of humanity in a scene where a lowlife tried to remove humanity.


----------



## Coyote (May 30, 2017)

The guy was a nutter.  But everyone is working very hard to either make it out he was one particular religion or pretend that the victims religion had nothing to do with it.

Nutty stuff.


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If he killed in the name of his god, and he's part of a growing religious then we could have quite a problem going forward.
> 
> I condemn everything he's done, although I likely have similiar concerns about the growing Muslim population in the U.S.



It's probably pointless to try to pin down a cohesive ideology, or politics or religion, or possibly even personality type, to this freako.  He railed against everybody and everything in his dystopian nihilism.  Threatening to kill Christians while praising Jesus, etc.  Disrupting public events with Nazi salutes to where the conservatives the liberals and the anarchists all wanted him out.  Mostly he was a troll writ large, who then went berserk.


----------



## OldLady (May 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The guy was a nutter.  But everyone is working very hard to either make it out he was one particular religion or pretend that the victims religion had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Nutty stuff.


You implying some of us are nuttier than the nut?
LOL


----------



## Old Yeller (May 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The guy was a nutter.  But everyone is working very hard to either make it out he was one particular religion or pretend that the victims religion had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Nutty stuff.




yep.  here is the real nutty stuff.  Wearing backpack before slaughter. enjoy another muzzlim hero.


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If he killed in the name of his god, and he's part of a growing religious then we could have quite a problem going forward.
> 
> I condemn everything he's done, although I likely have similiar concerns about the growing Muslim population in the U.S.



It really doesn't matter if he "killed in the name of his god".  That's just evasion of responsibility.  Odin didn't make him slash throats any more than Allah or Jesus or Buddha do.  Those are all man-made concepts used as convenient crutches -- ultimately the individual is responsible for his own actions and "the devil made me do it" is a bullshit argument.

Of course if we were to follow the logic of the Islamisiast hatemongers we should take his exhortations to Odin and Vinland as a pretext to "nuke Oslo".


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2017)

This guy killed two who took him on
Far cry from Islamic referencing scum who walk into a cafe and blow up 50 who had nothing to do with said scum
Keep banging the muzz drum, you look more foolish and less sincere every time


----------



## Coyote (May 30, 2017)

.


WEATHER53 said:


> This guy killed two who took him on
> Far cry from Islamic referencing scum who walk into a cafe and blow up 50 who had nothing to do with said scum
> Keep banging the muzz drum, you look more foolish and less sincere every time



Keep making excuses for terrorism.


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

You must be a chicken to be worried about a 1% Muslim population that 99% of it are hard working peole. Few of them bad apples scare you to death?
You are more likely to be shot by a thief, an NRA member, a gun lover on a road rage, than a terrorist.




DigitalDrifter said:


> If he killed in the name of his god, and he's part of a growing religious then we could have quite a problem going forward.
> 
> I condemn everything he's done, although I likely have similiar concerns about the growing Muslim population in the U.S.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> .
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> ...


The murderer is not a terrorist but rather a wack a doodle whom the girls triggered and the guys set off
As I said, nothing like Manchester and the many others
Are you suggesting differently?


----------



## Brynmr (May 30, 2017)

Issa said:


> You must be a chicken to be worried about a 1% Muslim population that 99% of it are hard working peole. Few of them bad apples scare you to death?
> You are more likely to be shot by a thief, an NRA member, a gun lover on a road rage, than a terrorist




No one's chicken here but you Liberal cowards. Throughout history tyrannies have come from minorities. Dumb ass.


----------



## Brynmr (May 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Pogo invented the shovel.


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

Huh?
You don't make sense....so in few years whites will be a minority in the US...are they gonna be a problem?



Brynmr said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a chicken to be worried about a 1% Muslim population that 99% of it are hard working peole. Few of them bad apples scare you to death?
> ...


----------



## Coyote (May 30, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



You're talking about differences of scale.  He had knife was was clearly willing to use it.  Would he have attacked those two girls?  If it was a Muslim with a knife what would you be calling it?

But you are right in one thing - "terrorist" gets thrown around rather broadly.


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

Same story when he is white he is mental and somebody upset the poor cute guy.



WEATHER53 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (May 30, 2017)

Issa said:


> You must be a chicken to be worried about a 1% Muslim population that 99% of it are hard working peole. Few of them bad apples scare you to death?
> You are more likely to be shot by a thief, an NRA member, a gun lover on a road rage, than a terrorist.
> 
> 
> ...



Muslims make up 11 times the national average of the prison population and 90% of the global Muslim population is anti-Semitic, homophobic, misogynistic, and theocratic.  Why do you support the largest hate group on the planet?


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2017)

1% arsenic in my soda is a killer and 1% extremists are worse than that
How much do you get paid for your postings?  By the day or per post?
No need to deny, proof is forthcoming


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a chicken to be worried about a 1% Muslim population that 99% of it are hard working peole. Few of them bad apples scare you to death?
> ...


The pay is good


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

11%??? I'll assume is true...guess what most are African Americans who converted in prison.
You'll hardly see a Muslim having trouble with the law and I know hundreds if not thousands.
We didn't start two world wars, we didn't occupy africa, Asia and the rest the world, we didn't invade Iraq, vietnam, Afghanistan...we didn't kill Japanese civilians, we didn't topple regimes all over the world....did we?
We don't go around bullying other countries do we?



Call Sign Chaos said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a chicken to be worried about a 1% Muslim population that 99% of it are hard working peole. Few of them bad apples scare you to death?
> ...


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

I pay myself and I'm sure I make more than you. Heck to live in the 6th most expensive zip code you gotta be able to, don't you think?



WEATHER53 said:


> 1% arsenic in my soda is a killer and 1% extremists are worse than that
> How much do you get paid for your postings?  By the day or per post?
> No need to deny, proof is forthcoming


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (May 30, 2017)

Issa said:


> 11%??? I'll assume is true...guess what most are African Americans who converted in prison.
> You'll hardly see a Muslim having trouble with the law and I know hundreds if not thousands.



In the US they make up 11 times the national average and in Europe it's even worse, in France for example the rapefugee murder monkeys make up 60% of the prison population.



> We didn't start two world wars, we didn't occupy africa, Asia and the rest the world, we didn't invade Iraq, vietnam, Afghanistan...we didn't kill Japanese civilians, we didn't topple regimes all over the world....did we?
> We don't go around bullying other countries do we?



The death cult of the pedophile Mohammad (may piss be upon him) invaded and continues to occupy Northern Africa and parts of Asia and even Europe.  They have been slaughtering Christians and attacking Christendom since Mohammad and the original Caliphs.

Muslims fought with the axis powers in both WW1 and WW2.

Muslims perpetrated the largest genocide in the history of the planet when they slaughtered 80 million Hindus and Buddhists on the Indian subcontinent.

Muslims have been perpetrating their genocidal imperialist expansionism since Mohammad who himself targeted civilians and slaughtered prisoners of war while he wasn't busy raping their wives, daughters, and children.  Islam is the largest hate group on the planet and always has been and Muslims need to be made to feel unwelcome in the west so that they leave while they still have the legs to carry them.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2017)

Issa said:


> I pay myself and I'm sure I make more than you. Heck to live in the 6th most expensive zip code you gotta be able to, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Montgomery County, Md is a good place to live and work, spending this day today reading your silly bought and paid for shit while completing transmitting the paperwork for the sale of  our 8,000 sq ft $1.675 million building .
You can keep railing at successful American  commerce while I keep generating it


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

Maryland?  I thought so.



WEATHER53 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I pay myself and I'm sure I make more than you. Heck to live in the 6th most expensive zip code you gotta be able to, don't you think?
> ...


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2017)

Issa is awful close to Isis
Bought and paid for Muslim shill


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

Too many fallacies....if it keeps you riled up go on indulge in them .

70% of prison inmate in France are Muslims? Loooool. That number was debunked long time ago sir, but apperently you didn't   bother to search and make sure, it fed your hatred and you sat on it happily.

1- just like in the US the segregated minorities lot of their youth end up in jails.
2- in France they don't categorise inmates  by religion...there is no solid data for that.
3-even France recognize the segregation problem and they are trying to fix it. And it's not just the Muslims, but the Portuguese, the gypsies, the Christians from africa, rhe Romanians, ect...
How did I know all of this? Half of my family are French, I've visited over 30 times since the 80's.


Call Sign Chaos said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 11%??? I'll assume is true...guess what most are African Americans who converted in prison.
> ...


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

Naaaah!!! Just a peaceful human who is busy making the world better. And you are on the dark hating side with Isis.



WEATHER53 said:


> Issa is awful close to Isis
> Bought and paid for Muslim shill


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (May 30, 2017)

Issa said:


> Too many fallacies....if it keeps you riled up go on indulge in them .
> 
> 70% of prison inmate in France are Muslims? Loooool. That number was debunked long time ago sir, but apperently you didn't   bother to search and make sure, it fed your hatred and you sat on it happily.
> 
> ...




This is what happens when you're educated in a Madrassa.

_
*France's prison population is estimated to be 70 per cent Muslim - and yet there are fewer imams visiting French prisons than British. Critics of the French state say it is no surprise that Islamist recruiters, like those who enticed Paris terrorists Cherif Kouachi and Amedy Coulibaly, are finding prison a fertile hunting ground*_

*What is going wrong in France's prisons?*

Thnx for playing Muzzie scum better luck with your Taqqiya next time.


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It was a complete waste of time then, since this poster brought his own.


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> 1% arsenic in my soda is a killer and 1% extremists are worse than that
> How much do you get paid for your postings?  By the day or per post?
> No need to deny, proof is forthcoming



What in the flying fuck does all this whiny and personal tangential bullshit have to do with the OP?


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



"Whom the girls triggered"??????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holy mother of fuck, did you just post that on the internets and think you'd get away with it?  WHO THE GIRLS TRIGGERED?

By having the brazen temerity to train when they should have been, what, slaving in the cotton fields?

By having the audacity to sit in a seat minding their own fucking business instead of, what, hiding under the seat?  Riding on the fucking roof?

What in the fuck is WRONG with you?

The nerve of these young girls, being so uppity as to exist in the present while a knife-wielding murderer was just trying to do his thing.  Right dickface?


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Nothing potty mouth
You seem like the next wack job getting  ready to explode

Yes, the girls obviously triggered the nut  but does not mean they are responsible. Since he was mentally ill that's how he reacted.  Part two with the guys and he did act out, speaking harshly to the women is within his rights 
Get a grip, your emotive and unwarranted frothing  contribute nothing


----------



## Dale Smith (May 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Did you watch the video, Pogo? I bet you didn't because you don't want to know that the knife welding asswipe was a Bernie Sanders and Jill Stein supporter and that the media purposely lied about the history of this douche.........but that is what liberal pussies do.....they believe pretty little lies than the ugly truth.

(snicker)


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Yes, the girls obviously triggered the nut but does not mean they are responsible.



Sooooo you're trying to spin this into "it's their fault but that doesn't mean they're responsible" ?

You take the entire world for some kind of fucking morons?

You don't have the stones to walk it back, awkwardly as you're trying to spin your own shit.   You just pronounced a vicious murderer as a victim of two depraved teenage girls who "made him do it" by their crime of existing.  

You're a complete waste of human protoplasm, a completely dishonest hack, and a defender of vicious terroristic assault.  You really oughta just find a trash compactor that's just starting to squeeze, and jump in it.


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



I did not watch your video, Bubbles.  I don't need to.  I already know this lunatic was railing to kill Jews (which applies to both Sanders and Stein) as well as blacks, Christians and Muslims. I already know he was prancing around a few weeks ago trolling Nazi salutes at a rally where everybody, left, right and center, wanted him gone.  I already know he vowed to both join Rump and to kill him, as well as Clinton.  He "supported" nobody and no thing, no party and no religion.  He's a *nihilist*, by his own description.

Have any clue what that means Bubbles?  No I'm sure you don't.

*ni·hil·ism*
ˈnīəˌlizəm,ˈnēəˌlizəm/
_noun_
noun: *nihilism*
the rejection of all religious and moral principles, often in the belief that life is meaningless.​

You on the other hand are simply a stupid and dishonest hack, as you've just demonstrated.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 30, 2017)

If an ant crawled onto my hand everyday and bit me after a while I would not like ants at all and would try and kill as many ants as I could. I would even stop shopping at ant owned stores and places of business. I would stop hiring ants as well. I would stop them from crawling into my house by any means. Islamophobia? Give me a break. It's just common sense!


----------



## Dale Smith (May 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




No, his FB page showed that he was a Bernie Sanders and Jill Stein supporter that could not find it within himself to vote for Trump....but then shows up at a Trump rally and is then soundly booted out but yet the media painted him as a "Trump supporter"??? THAT was the point, dumb fuck and it is a fact that you don't like having pointed out.

Game, set AND match, ass-wipe.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 30, 2017)

Summary of all Pogo's posts in this thread:


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Prolly since he also posted "If Trump is the net Hitler then I am joining his SS" --- which purpose was to go kill "monotheists", including Jews (the first target mentioned) and send them to "ovens" and/or "Madagascar".

This is the asscrack you want to construct an Association Fallacy out of, is it?

Dumb shit.


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

Speaking harshly to the women it's his right? 
Lol
Wow just wow.



WEATHER53 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

Issa said:


> Speaking harshly to the women it's his right?
> Lol
> Wow just wow.
> 
> ...



I knew this story would bring out the assaulter-apologists.  And voilà.

I'm sure what this asshole poster means to say is, "they were askin' for it!  Look at how they were dressed!"


----------



## Dale Smith (May 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Trump is no "Hitler", dumb fuck...the fascists are the Antifa butthurt social justice warriors that are pissing and moaning about speech that they don't like. This whole fucking incident was politicized to make it appear that this douche was something that he wasn't....how and the fuck can you not get that? I mean, I know that you are not all that smart but seriously....even a low IQ type such as yourself should be able to grasp that very salient fact.


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

Exactly....these trump are true garbage. 
Hard headed morons. The whole world is laughing at them.



Pogo said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking harshly to the women it's his right?
> ...


----------



## Old Yeller (May 30, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Part two with the guys and he did act out, speaking harshly to the women is within his rights




"


Issa said:


> Speaking harshly to the women it's his right?
> Lol
> Wow just wow.




Funny, I don't remember any similar outrage when the NY fag attacked Ivanka and her Children flying coach on a public flight.  Sissy boy had to be removed from that plane he was such a problem.


----------



## Issa (May 30, 2017)

Oh so now you gonna bring that up? Lol and what makes you thing I 2ould be happy?
Against all harrasements except against bigots, racists, terrorists, and evil people. 
Ivanka or Sharapova traveling with their families they shouldn't be harassed.

But your friend killed two people, the Ivanka guy didn't kill or beat up anyone.
BTW Ivanka is a democrat liberal lol o are Trump''s family, and himself.



Old Yeller said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Part two with the guys and he did act out, speaking harshly to the women is within his rights
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (May 30, 2017)

Issa said:


> Exactly....these trump are true garbage.
> Hard headed morons. The whole world is laughing at them.
> 
> 
> ...





Issa said:


> Oh so now you gonna bring that up? Lol and what makes you thing I 2ould be happy?
> Against all harrasements except against bigots, racists, terrorists, and evil people.
> Ivanka or Sharapova traveling with their families they shouldn't be harassed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Trump is no "Hitler", dumb fuck...



Take it up with Christian.  Those are his exact words.  Or can't you read?

Funny that a minute ago you thought JC was this honest guy just because he trolled a post about Sanders and you were too stupid to not see through it.  Now all of a sudden you're taking issue with his judgment.  Must be an interesting ping pong game going on in your tiny head.




Dale Smith said:


> This whole fucking incident was politicized to make it appear that this douche was something that he wasn't....how and the fuck can you not get that



Zatso.

Roll tape

>> Even with headphones on, Rachel Macy said, she heard a man shouting and spewing foul language as soon as he boarded the eastbound MAX Green Line train Friday night at Lloyd Center.  "He was just being really belligerent and loud,'' she said.

The man, since identified as Jeremy Joseph Christian, entered through doors on one side of the train, and stepped across the aisle to a pole by the doors on the opposite side of the train.  "He was screaming that he was a taxpayer, that colored people were ruining the city, and he had First Amendment rights,'' Macy said.

Then he made anti-Muslim slurs.

...  Rick Best, 53, stood closest to Christian. He was trying to calm Christian down, by letting him know he had heard him.

"He was repeating back what this guy was saying. Like, 'I know you're a taxpayer. But this is not OK, that he was scaring people,' '' recalled Macy, whose account provides the most detailed chronology of the chaos that ensued.

Christian didn't seem to respond; just kept shouting. "He was not hearing anybody, just talking louder,'' she said.

Christian screamed out that he was getting off the train at the next stop, and that "if anyone (expletive) followed, they were going to die,'' Macy recalled.

Namkai-Meche turned back toward Christian and briskly walked over to him, and loudly implored him, "You need to get off this train. Please, get off this train.''

Passengers Best, Namkai-Mache and a third man, Micah David-Cole Fletcher, 21, were trying to deescalate the tense situation, intervene and get Christian off the train, she said. Macy said she didn't know where the two teenage girls who were the target of his racist rants were seated. She said it appeared as if the men who were stabbed "were trying to be a barrier'' between Christian and the girls.

.... Namkai-Meche was holding up his phone, Macy said. She wasn't sure if Namkai-Meche was trying to show Christian something on the phone or was recording the interaction.

Suddenly, Christian hit the phone away and stabbed Namkai-Meche in the neck, she said.

"It was just a swift, hard hit,'' she said. "It was a nightmare.''

Macy said she didn't know which man was slashed with the knife first but believes the train may have been just pulling into the Hollywood station or had just stopped when the stabbings occurred.

The attacker looked at the other passengers, cursed at them and then fled.

....  Namkai-Meche stumbled along the aisle away from Christian past Macy. She turned to face him. His flannel shirt was covered with blood; his face pale.

Holding his neck, he said, "I'm going to die,'' according to Macy.

.... He lay on the floor of the train. Macy crouched beside him, pulled off her black tank top and gave it to Namkai-Meche. He pressed the shirt to his neck wound. She placed her hand over his.  She noticed a deep, long gash along Namkai-Meche's neck. <<​
"Politicized" Twinkie?  

"Something that he wasn't", murdererpologist?

Why don't  you tell the class what this animal was then, dick bag.  Just a harmless guy  whose knife was viciously attacked by three necks?  Is his precious knife alright?  Should we set up a GoFundMe page to buy him a new one, seeing as how the old one has blood all over it?

Huh Twinkles?


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is no "Hitler", dumb fuck...
> ...



By the way Twinks --- thought you might like to see a picture.






This is Micah Fletcher --- the guy who _survived_.  Note the slice on his neck, same as the other two victims.  Both of them are dead now.

Isn't that great Twinks?  They're both dead.  Doesn't that just make your day?  Just think, they'll never again get the chance to bloody someone's knife with their petty "jugular veins".  Huh Twinks?

Fletcher was aided at the scene by another bystander, a military vet, who applied emergency care.  We should prolly track that guy down and kill him for saving this neck-wielding assailant's life huh Twinks?


Fun fact --- I've been in his same spot, in a hospital covered with blood, after trying to help somebody out.  And I too was administered emergency care by a military vet friend.  I know what he's feeling.


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

More pics for the murdererpologists....

Here's a note from the public at the local vigil




​The names of the three stabbing victims (you know, the evildoers who viciously attacked poor Christian's knife with their necks) followed by "you did the right thing --- thank you".

They're all wrong, huh murderpologists?  All "politicized" huh Twinkles?
Hey look -- they're pyromaniacs too.  Must be their religion, ya think?


----------



## Dale Smith (May 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> More pics for the murdererpologists....
> 
> Here's a note from the public at the local vigil
> 
> ...




The guy was a Bernie Sanders and Jill Stein supporter.....nuff said. The lame stream media lied and on purpose....that is the point.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2017)

Issa said:


> Speaking harshly to the women it's his right?
> Lol
> Wow just wow.
> 
> ...


Sure
It's America Mr Isis


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the girls obviously triggered the nut but does not mean they are responsible.
> ...


Drop dead you blovating liar
I said and will repeat that Because the guy was mentally ill he was triggered by the women to whom he objected (I know you understand triggered as your response is triggers)   A non mentally ill person would not have been so triggered
It's not the women's fault nor responsibility and I Stated That.
The guys who physically took him on May or may not have had an oportunity to realize his dangerous mental state

You lib muzzie lovers are so anxious to find a Muslim done bad by American under every stone that you cannot even participate in a rational step by step discussion


----------



## Papageorgio (May 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I didn't say a damn thing about taxes!


----------



## Papageorgio (May 30, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> This guy killed two who took him on
> Far cry from Islamic referencing scum who walk into a cafe and blow up 50 who had nothing to do with said scum
> Keep banging the muzz drum, you look more foolish and less sincere every time



Neither one makes the other right or less disgusting. 

Instead of justifying and minimizing we need to condemn it all.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The radical Christian terrorist Trump supporter was filmed the day before his stabbing rampage.
> ...


I posted the proof he is a Christian terrorist Trump supporter many, many pages ago, johnny-come-lately.

"Taxation is theft!" is just more icing on the cake.  That's a favorite rallying cry of far right wingers.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 30, 2017)

Issa said:


> You must be a chicken to be worried about a 1% Muslim population that 99% of it are hard working peole. Few of them bad apples scare you to death?
> You are more likely to be shot by a thief, an NRA member, a gun lover on a road rage, than a terrorist.
> 
> 
> ...



You are more likely to be a victim by left wing terrorists in this country than right wing terrorists and it isn't close. You are more likely be a victim of Islamic terrorist than of a right wing terrorist. However the group that leads the US in domestic terrorism in the continental by a large margin is the left wing nutters.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2017)

This Trump supporter is a loser.  I'm not going to call him a monster, because he would like it.

Take a look at this guy.  When you look at him, and listen to his rants, it suddenly dawns this is Alex Jones's little brother.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2017)

Taxation Isn’t Only Theft, It’s Destruction


----------



## Papageorgio (May 30, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Yeah, he as much of a Christian as the terrorist in London was a Muslim. Thanks for the stupidity, I needed the laugh today.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 30, 2017)

g5000 said:


> This Trump supporter is a loser.  I'm not going to call him a monster, because he would like it.
> 
> Take a look at this guy.  When you look at him, and listen to his rants, it suddenly dawns this is Alex Jones's little brother.




No, according to his FB posts he was a Bernie Sanders and Jill Stein advocate......he is one of you......embrace him, g5000!!!!!! LOVE him!!!!!!!!!


(snicker
\


----------



## Dale Smith (May 30, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Taxation Isn’t Only Theft, It’s Destruction



An unappropriated tax on one's labor is theft and it is contrary to the organic Constitution....but it is a plank of the communist manifesto........along with a "central bank" that creates a fiat currency via a few keystrokes on a computer....want to debate me on this, ass-wipe? Or do you want to continue to claim that we debated on what happened at the Pentagon on 9/11 when that never happened? "Man up", ya cowardly, lying fuck.......I know more than you.....infinitely more and I will prove it. Step into the batter's box, puss bag...........


----------



## Dale Smith (May 30, 2017)

g5000.......I am calling you out......ya pussy............."MEOW"???


Let's discuss the acts, stautes, codes, ordinances and "public policy" of this corporate entity that you believe is your "gubermint" that you believe (and I have to laugh at this) "looks out for your well-being"?????


Step into the ring, you sniveling sack of shit.............


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



Oh look. The Murdererpologist oozes back for another go at spinning his own shit.

"It's not their fault but they did set him off".  Pathetic.  "They were asking for it".


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > This Trump supporter is a loser.  I'm not going to call him a monster, because he would like it.
> ...



Riiight, when he rails about killing Jews, which both Sanders and Stein are, when he prances around stiffarming Nazi salutes -- the thugs who killed Sanders' family --- that's being a "supporter".

And then there's "Madagascar".  This is the rational mind you'd plant your flag on.

Dipshit.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Ah!  Someone is finally getting it!


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 30, 2017)

OOoo Look @ dat Pogo melt! It's deee-licious!

POS scumbag terrorist apologist he is.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



This idiot probably didn't even know that Sanders or Stein was Jewish because he certainly supported them....no? Or are you saying that his FB posts are just a ruse?????? Help us out here, "dipshit".....

You are so anxious to plant this attack on someone not affiliated with the leftard clown posse that you are willing to overlook the obvious and that is most telling to me.


(snicker)


----------



## Papageorgio (May 31, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Fuck you! What the fuck do you mean "finally getting it"? I got it long ago dumb fuck, I have been saying it all along, it seems you are to swift on the uptake. Maybe one day you will "get it."


----------



## Pogo (May 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> This idiot probably didn't even know that Sanders or Stein was Jewish because he certainly supported them....no? Or are you saying that his FB posts are just a ruse??????



 Stopped-clock man *finally *gets it -- albeit by accident.

Yes stupid, he was continually trolling the left, trolling the right, trolling the center.  EVERYBODY from EVERY political angle shunned him.  And if you can't see why, your head is firmly way up your ass.


----------



## Pogo (May 31, 2017)

Ruh-roh ---- bad news for the murdererpologists and their screenplay where two teenage girls "trigger" their hero into being forced to "defend" himself against the vicious anti-patriot peacekeepers----- he fully admits his aggression ---

>>  After his arrest, Jeremy Joseph Christian sat in the back of a police car and said: "*I stabbed the two (expletives) in the neck and I'm happy now.*"

The police car, equipped with audio and video recording devices, captured statements from Christian, a suspect in the stabbing deaths of two people on a Portland light rail.

"*Think I stab (expletives) in the neck for fun? Oh yeah, you're right I do. I'm a patriot*."

His recorded statements in the police car were revealed in an affidavit released Tuesday.

"That's what liberalism gets you," he was recorded saying.

"*I hope they all die. I'm gonna say that on the stand. I'm a patriot, and I hope everyone I stabbed died*."  --  CNN​

What the fuck are you gonna do now?  Nobody's gonna buy this screenplay. 
Poor murdererpologists...

Brought in for arraignment, Christian started yelling "You call it terrorism, I call it patriotism".

Come on, don't give up.  You can spin this into the Bubble of Denialism  Whatcha got?


Say where's "Steve McRacist, American patriot"?  Did I miss his tribute thread?


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 31, 2017)

He is a nut 
No murderpologist  like you are so desperately hoping for and desperately in need of to stoke your emotional instability


----------



## Dale Smith (May 31, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > This idiot probably didn't even know that Sanders or Stein was Jewish because he certainly supported them....no? Or are you saying that his FB posts are just a ruse??????
> ...




Yes, "stupid", you finally understand that the guy wasn't a Trump supporter but the media and the starter of this thread has pushed that very narrative and THAT was the point that you obviously missed...either on purpose or because you had to switch....either way? I was correct with my assertions, no????


----------



## MindWars (May 31, 2017)

*FBI’s List Of Terrorist Camps In America*




FBI’s List Of Terrorist Camps In America


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 31, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *FBI’s List Of Terrorist Camps In America*
> View attachment 130046
> 
> FBI’s List Of Terrorist Camps In America




Reposted for wtfness.

Looks like a shooting range to me.


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

The right is filled with haters, racists, bigots, homophobes,ect...that's why you guys can't get minorities votes....you are a bunch of haters.
And what confuses us is that right wingers portray themselves as Jesus followers....yet they are the  most hateful people I've ever met, heard of and came across. And trust me I met almost all groups and religions on this planet.



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a chicken to be worried about a 1% Muslim population that 99% of it are hard working peole. Few of them bad apples scare you to death?
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> The right is filled with haters, racists, bigots, homophobes,ect...that's why you guys can't get minorities votes....you are a bunch of haters.
> And what confuses us is that right wingers portray themselves as Jesup followers....yet they are most hateful people I've ever met, heard of and came across. And trust I met almost all groups and religions on this planet.
> 
> 
> ...




Leftards = Loving, caring and good!!!!


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

They are like the Orange in Office, they are deranged and haters. 




Pogo said:


> Ruh-roh ---- bad news for the murdererpologists and their screenplay where two teenage girls "trigger" their hero into being forced to "defend" himself against the vicious anti-patriot peacekeepers----- he fully admits his aggression ---
> 
> >>  After his arrest, Jeremy Joseph Christian sat in the back of a police car and said: "*I stabbed the two (expletives) in the neck and I'm happy now.*"
> 
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

Latinos, African americans, Muslims, Jews ....all these minorities vote majority for democrats. For a reason.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> The right is filled with haters, racists, bigots, homophobes,ect...that's why you guys can't get minorities votes....you are a bunch of haters.
> And what confuses us is that right wingers portray themselves as Jesus followers....yet they are the  most hateful people I've ever met, heard of and came across. And trust me I met almost all groups and religions on this planet.
> 
> 
> ...



What does any of that have to do with the fact that left wingers are more apt to commit an act of terror? If the left is so loving, and kind and tolerant and peaceful, why is it they commit the largest percentage of domestic terrorist attacks in the continental United States.

They other thing I find amusing is you have cried and cried about not lumping all Muslims as terrorists then you categorize right wingers as haters, bigots and on and on, you are doing exactly what you accuse others of doing. Sounds very hypocritical.

I have met those that lean left and right and I like some and others I have disliked. I have met intolerant, racist, hateful bigots on the left and right.

Again, my experience is 99% of the people are peaceful, kind and good, your distortion of the right is based on intolerance, hate and bigotry.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 1, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > The right is filled with haters, racists, bigots, homophobes,ect...that's why you guys can't get minorities votes....you are a bunch of haters.
> ...



Far more likely is that it's based on a reaction to being attacked first.

*YOU* were the first to throw that blanket, Chuckles.  Accusations about "defending terrorists" that you were repeatedly asked to document, and you came up with absolutely nothing.  Don't sit here and try to play innocent as if it never happened --- you attack somebody, they're gonna bite back.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 1, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I posted nothing of the sort.  I presented it as an incidence of violence sparked by the hatemongers --- like yourself --- as the inevitable result of what it leads to.  I mentioned no other people outside the incident itself.

And I quote, in full:



Pogo said:


> Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> 
> >> May 26: A man riding the MAX [light rail service] in Northeast Portland [Oregon] fatally stabbed two passengers who tried to stop him from hurling racial and anti-Muslim insults at women on the train, witnesses tell WW's news partner KATU-TV.
> 
> ...



That's my OP that I started with.  Some time later it was merged with a more general titled thread and my OP became post 3.

But you know what, fuck face?  Even checking back to the new OP all this was subsumed under (present post 1)  -- *it doesn't allege "Rump supporter" either*.  That wasn't _known _yet.  It was hours later that Christian's "If Trump is the next Hitler then I am joining his SS to kill Jews" post came to light.

So you're a bald-faced liar and a fucking hypocrite, although there's a lot of overlap between those two soups you swim in.

Either way your puerile attempt at Association Fallacy falls on its face.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> The right is filled with haters, racists, bigots, homophobes,ect...




You mean just like the left? 



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a chicken to be worried about a 1% Muslim population that 99% of it are hard working peole. Few of them bad apples scare you to death?
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pogo (Jun 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > The right is filled with haters, racists, bigots, homophobes,ect...
> ...



You mean you just tried to counter a blanket generalization fallacy with a blanket generalization fallacy?

Hey, that's original.  Try to bring a point next time.




Unkotare said:


> [ /QUOTE ]



Eloquent.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 1, 2017)

Lefties are very sensitive about being called on their hypocrisy.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *FBI’s List Of Terrorist Camps In America*
> View attachment 130046
> 
> FBI’s List Of Terrorist Camps In America



Summa you kkklowns probably have never figured this out but when you post Googly Images they don't even show up to users running AdBlock.  We don't even know there was an image there.

Seeking to find out if Dripping-Poop-Boi somehow posted something more tangible than "[ /QUOTE ]" I turned my AdBlock off and this image showed up.  

Let's go to a post from two years ago about this ludicrous image, specically focusing on "Hancock NY (Natioal Headquarters", shall we?

Islamberg (Wiki):
>> *Islamberg* is a rural hamlet in Hancock, Delaware County, New York,[1] founded by Mubarak Ali Gilani, a Pakistani Sufi cleric.

The hamlet was founded in the late 1980s, when, reportedly inspired by Gilani, a group of primarily African American Muslims left New York City, reportedly to escape crime, poverty and racism. They built a community of some 40 family houses, with its own grocery store and bookstore and place of worship. Islamberg is the first of a number of communities set up under the direction and tutelage of Gilani.[_citation needed_] According to locals, the land previously belonged to a woman from Deposit, New York, who opened up her home in the late 1970s or early 1980s to disadvantaged young people.[2] <<

Didja catch the word _*Sufi*_" Or do "they all look alike" to you?

When was the last time you heard of a Sufi terrorist? Oh wait, I remember -- never. Remember the bullshit term "Ground Zero Mosque" in New York? A Sufi congregation. Targets of Wahabbists like the ones that perpetrated 9/11. And rhetorical targets of internet wags with image generators who can't tell the difference between a Sufi and a Wahabbi.


Then there's this:

>> "I think *there is a lot of misinformation that is out there, certainly on the Internet,*" said Capt. James Barnes from the New York State Police Bureau of Criminal Investigation. Barnes told CBS News that he's had a personal relationship with the community of Islamberg for 12 years.

"I go back to the numerous time that the state police has been invited to their lands, and again, I don't know any other place where, if something nefarious is occurring that they would willingly invite law enforcement personnel to come in and have lunch with them and interact with them on a frequent basis," said Barnes. "I would say that the amount of crime that is associated there at the land is less than it is anywhere else."

"If we were planning a terrorist attack on the United States of America don't you think law enforcement would know? Don't you think the FBI would know?" said Adams.

In a case that underscores how dangerous this atmosphere of suspicion can be, a one-time Congressional candidate from Tennessee, Robert Doggart, faces charges in connection with an alleged plot to attack Islamberg.

-- which segues to:

>> Have you heard about the Christian terrorist Robert Doggart, who was plotting a violent attack against a Muslim-American community in New York state? Probably not, because as opposed to when U.S. law enforcement officials arrest a Muslim for planning a violent assault, they didn’t send out a press release or hold a press conference publicizing Doggart’s arrest.

So let me tell you about Doggart and his deadly plan to use guns and even a machete to attack American Muslims in upstate New York. Doggart, a 63-year-old Tennessee resident, is an ordained Christian minister in the Christian National Church. In 2014, he unsuccessfully ran for Congress as an independent, espousing far right-wing views.

But don’t dismiss Doggart as some crazed wingnut howling at the moon. He served in the U.S. Naval Sea Cadet Corps, worked for 40 years in the electrical generation business, has a master’s degree and a Ph.D. from La Salle University, and claimed he had nine “committed” men working with him to carry out this attack. << -- America Snores when Christian Terrorist Threatens to Massacre Muslims

This is where the path pointed by bigot bullshit artists leads. Ignorance begets Paranoia, Paranoia begets Suspicion, Suspicion begets fear and loathing. And the next step is violence. "Get them before they get us".


"The tools of conquest do not necessarily come with bombs, and explosions, and fallout. There are weapons that are simply _*thoughts*_, attitudes, prejudices, to be found only in the minds of men. For the record, prejudices can kill and suspicion can destroy; and a thoughtless, frightened search for a scapegoat has a fallout all of its own for the children, and the children yet unborn. And the pity of it is, that these things cannot be confined to the Twilight Zone.”
--- Rod Serling. Fifty-five years ago.

The part of Emmanuel Goldstein when Serling wrote that was played by "Communism" and the "threat" of Soviet nuclear attack.

That came out of World War Two and the "threat" of Jews.....

That came out of the earlier Twentieth Century and the "threat" of foreigners and Catholics....

That came out of the "threat" of descendants of African slaves....

Etc etc ad nauseum...

Some of us just never learn.​From this thread.  The more you bigots post, the more you post the same shit.

Y'all haters and murdererpologists just troll the internets for echobubble confirmationbias, never bothering to vet the source or the material you think you find.  This is the bite-in-the-ass you get from not doing that homework.

again --- This is where the path pointed by bigot bullshit artists leads. Ignorance begets Paranoia, Paranoia begets Suspicion, Suspicion begets fear and loathing. And the next step is violence. "Get them before they get us".  And that's exactly what we have here, executed by in this case Jeremy Christian.

Nice job, haters.  You own this.

Oh yeah damn right you own it.  You put the order in every day and every night on this board, and wherever else you infect, and Jeremy Christian made the delivery, calling himself "patriot".

Just as Jodie Marie Burchard-Risch delivered.  You own that too.

Just as Adam Purinton delivered.  You own him too.

Just as Scott and Steven Leader delivered.  You own them too.

Wade Michael Page delivered too.  You sent him.

Michael Enright?  You spawned him.  Another throat-slasher like your current idol Christian.

And these two guys who beat, sliced up and robbed a Muslim shopkeeper -- you invented them.

And to add bizarre on top of bizarre, half of these incidents not only involve the ignorance of Islam-hate -- their targets weren't even Muslim and they couldn't even tell the difference. Nice training, haters.

They all delivered, haters.  Exactly as your ordered.


Sign here _________________________


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tears for burka babes is a no sale


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm a Muslim and by far the Republicans are more likely to be racists and bigots....is their line of politics and views. Is not just me who says and witness this, I know lot of other minorities that say the same thing...I don't know why you denying that. Look at trump rallies, the voters, his cabinet...
You cant fix it, GOP is now the party of the whites and anti others.
And conservatives are the most intolerant people I've seen and heard of. They didn't learn squat from Jesup apparently....and the funniest joke they voted a non conservative liar.



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > The right is filled with haters, racists, bigots, homophobes,ect...that's why you guys can't get minorities votes....you are a bunch of haters.
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm a Muslim and by far the Republicans are more likely to be racists and bigots....is their line of politics and views. Is not just me who says and witness this, I know lot of other minorities that say the same thing...I don't know why you denying that. Look at trump rallies, the voters, his cabinet...
> You cant fix it, GOP is now the party of the whites and anti others.
> And conservatives are the most intolerant people I've seen and heard of. They didn't learn squat from Jesup apparently....and the funniest joke they voted a non conservative liar.
> 
> ...



As noted many times before --- being a conservative doesn't mean one is a racist.
But being a racist does mean, by definition, that one is conservative.

Therefore when they deal in the political they're (the bigots) going to gravitate that way.  Doesn't mean it applies to all conservatives, but those who dabble in Composition Fallacies --- like the Islamohaters --- are going to be forced to that conclusion.  By their own logic.


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm not kidding every single republican I came across have negative views on minorities either blacks, Hispanics or Muslims. I'm yet to meet someone who didn't hint that he has some racists views.
I live in an ultra liberal town...and have 0 issues, in fact after any major news they check on you if you are OK are you being harassed or not.

So to me, why so called religious people are the most intolerant ones. And so called non religious are the most compassionate and the most accepting?




Pogo said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Muslim and by far the Republicans are more likely to be racists and bigots....is their line of politics and views. Is not just me who says and witness this, I know lot of other minorities that say the same thing...I don't know why you denying that. Look at trump rallies, the voters, his cabinet...
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm a Muslim and by far the Republicans are more likely to be racists and bigots....is their line of politics and views. Is not just me who says and witness this, I know lot of other minorities that say the same thing...I don't know why you denying that. Look at trump rallies, the voters, his cabinet...
> You cant fix it, GOP is now the party of the whites and anti others.
> And conservatives are the most intolerant people I've seen and heard of. They didn't learn squat from Jesup apparently....and the funniest joke they voted a non conservative liar.
> 
> ...



That is your life, good luck with it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm not kidding every single republican I came across have negative views on minorities either blacks, Hispanics or Muslims. I'm yet to meet someone who didn't hint that he has some racists views.
> I live in an ultra liberal town...and have 0 issues, in fact after any major news they check on you if you are OK are you being harassed or not.
> 
> So to me, why so called religious people are the most intolerant ones. And so called non religious are the most compassionate and the most accepting?



So religious people would include Muslims? 

I have yet to meet anyone that doesn't have a hint bigotry or prejudice against a person of race, religion, or politics. I don't care if it is a Democrat, a Catholic, a white person, Muslim, or whoever it is people dealing with people. 

I found if I am nice to people they are nice to me. Just get along and it works.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Do people who think there is no such thing as Islamophobia (not a great term, I think it's more accurate to say anti-Islamism) - also feel there is no such thing as racism or anti-semitism?


I grow tired of the term.  It is used too dang much anytime someone says anything after terrorist attacks.  When people try to down play the event and minimize the attacks happening around the globe.  Then use examples to try and place blame somewhere else, aka change the subject, or say you did it too.

It has become a leftist battle cry.......same as racist.........same as homophobe...........It is a broken record.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 1, 2017)

I am a Conservative, voted Republican, voted for Trump.  I equally discriminate against Stupidity, and violent radical groups such as the ones who are considered Radical Islam.

If other muslims are offended that I continue to state my mind about Radical Islam............that is their problem and not mine.

Whether you like it our not.........Radical Islam is spreading like a Cancer across the globe.  And that Cancer needs to be removed....


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

With all due respect....your fear just comes from your ignorance. You can speak of terrorists as much as you want , but what you moss is that there is 1.7 billion of us, we don't have to be put all in the same basket.
The rest of the world thinks americans, are all obese uneducated morons....that's not right, it's called a stereotype.
Travel abroad meet people and open your heart and mind.

You can't remove Islam but we can help each other remove the bad apples, with our will. And keep in mind that muslims are helping everyday to counter terrorism, ask Trump.

And guess what us minorities we are multiplying like rabbits and with your party''s retheroc you won't see wins in the near future. Remember Trump got on 27% of the vote, a bad candidate was running against him. I was one vote against Republicans I have 5 now in my household. Keep up son we are taking over (minorities=other humans)



eagle1462010 said:


> I am a Conservative, voted Republican, voted for Trump.  I equally discriminate against Stupidity, and violent radical groups such as the ones who are considered Radical Islam.
> 
> If other muslims are offended that I continue to state my mind about Radical Islam............that is their problem and not mine.
> 
> Whether you like it our not.........Radical Islam is spreading like a Cancer across the globe.  And that Cancer needs to be removed....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> With all due respect....your fear just comes from your ignorance. You can speak of terrorists as much as you want , but what you moss is that there is 1.7 billion of us, we don't have to be put all in the same basket.
> The rest of the world thinks americans, are all obese uneducated morons....that's not right, it's called a stereotype.
> Travel abroad meet people and open your heart and mind.
> 
> ...


Been abroad............Served 2 tours in the Persian Gulf.........Been to Somalia.............

You are stuck in the habit of saying we are the problem when we aren't ditching all Muslims..........Your propaganda is doing so and not me........................

No one is saying we are going after 1.7 billion Muslims.............we are saying we are going after the Radical ones...............You try to put them all in one basket to divert from the problem of Terrorism in this world.


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> I am a Conservative, voted Republican, voted for Trump.  I equally discriminate against Stupidity, and violent radical groups such as the ones who are considered Radical Islam.
> 
> If other muslims are offended that I continue to state my mind about Radical Islam............that is their problem and not mine.
> 
> Whether you like it our not.........Radical Islam is spreading like a Cancer across the globe.  And that Cancer needs to be removed....


So you equally discriminate against radical white supremacists such as the murder in this case, right? Or do you think this poor young woman deserved it and the victims were just Muslim apologists?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm a Muslim and by far the Republicans are more likely to be racists and bigots....is their line of politics and views. Is not just me who says and witness this, I know lot of other minorities that say the same thing...I don't know why you denying that. Look at trump rallies, the voters, his cabinet...
> You cant fix it, GOP is now the party of the whites and anti others.
> And conservatives are the most intolerant people I've seen and heard of. They didn't learn squat from Jesup apparently....and the funniest joke they voted a non conservative liar.
> 
> ...






What a load of crap.


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

1st Persian Gulf I salute you for your service, for Somalia it was wrong same with other invasions I wouldn't be proud of it.
I have muslim friend who served with you probably they won't flattered with your retheroc....
Is not all about you and your race, culture, values the US is a melting pot....everyone should be respected and cared for and contribute to make this country and the life of its citizens better.
What's distorting this country slowly how arrogant and selfish we becoming. Do you evendors read how you sound like? Same goes for Trump just like a spoiled selfish bullies.




eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect....your fear just comes from your ignorance. You can speak of terrorists as much as you want , but what you moss is that there is 1.7 billion of us, we don't have to be put all in the same basket.
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

You just confirmed what I said.



Unkotare said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Muslim and by far the Republicans are more likely to be racists and bigots....is their line of politics and views. Is not just me who says and witness this, I know lot of other minorities that say the same thing...I don't know why you denying that. Look at trump rallies, the voters, his cabinet...
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> 1st Persian Gulf I salute you for your service, for Somalia it was wrong same with other invasions I wouldn't be proud of it.
> I have muslim friend who served with you probably they won't flattered with your retheroc....
> Is not all about you and your race, culture, values the US is a melting pot....everyone should be respected and cared for and contribute to make this country and the life of its citizens better.
> What's distorting this country slowly how arrogant and selfish we becoming. Do you evendors read how you sound like? Same goes for Trump just like a spoiled selfish bullies.
> ...


I live in the real world............been to the real world.................

The Threat of Radical Islam is REAL................and it is killing all over the planet...............and I will continue to say that regardless of who likes it or not.


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 1st Persian Gulf I salute you for your service, for Somalia it was wrong same with other invasions I wouldn't be proud of it.
> ...


In the real world of America, are you more likely to die at the hands of a Muslim or the hands of a non muslim?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> You just confirmed what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I contradict everything you said.


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

I lived in a Muslim country and visited many 0 deaths by guns and ultra safe. Here 1000''s deaths from gun violence....should we call Americans nutjobs and gun violence lovers?
(Well the world thinks that already) but it's not reality is it?



eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 1st Persian Gulf I salute you for your service, for Somalia it was wrong same with other invasions I wouldn't be proud of it.
> ...


.


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

Why minorities overwhelmingly don't vote republican?



Unkotare said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > You just confirmed what I said.
> ...


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> Why minorities overwhelmingly don't vote republican?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh oh I know why, I know why!


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> Why minorities overwhelmingly don't vote republican?...




Why do abused spouses stay in abusive relationships?


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

Lol go ahead....


I swear r publicans are so dumb they,signed their death by posing off minorities. Luckily for them Hillary ran , Russia helped and sanders supporters were mad.
All the stats are out there, minorities will be up there and the parties chose their paths. 



Aries said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Why minorities overwhelmingly don't vote republican?
> ...


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> Lol go ahead....
> 
> 
> I swear r publicans are so dumb they,signed their death by posing off minorities. Luckily for them Hillary ran , Russia helped and sanders supporters were mad.
> ...


They won't see another presidency for a long time. Thankfully.


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

Apples and oranges.....as a minority I can't vote for the people that hate me. (Not a rocket science). I'm against abortion and share lot of conservative values with so called conservatives, but can't vote for them...same goes for latinos, African Americans and others. We can't all be wrong.



Unkotare said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Why minorities overwhelmingly don't vote republican?...
> ...


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> Apple and oranges.....as a minority I can't vote for the people that hate me. Not a rocket scientists. I'm against abortion and share lot of conservative values with so called conservatives, but can't vote for them...same goes for latinos, African Americans and others. We can't all be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Republicans damage minorities at every chance they get. Black women voted an amazing 98% against Trump. I appreciate their valiant efforts.


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

Literally the whole world is pissed at the 27% that voted orange man in.
And I don't why the minority gets to be happy and their Clown got less votes. And gets to please the minority and not the interest of his people and the majority of them, the loud majority.



Aries said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Lol go ahead....
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

Latinos are conservativessel most they hate his guts and the Republican party. They might as well name themselves KKK, I'll respect them for being direct and frank.



Aries said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Apple and oranges.....as a minority I can't vote for the people that hate me. Not a rocket scientists. I'm against abortion and share lot of conservative values with so called conservatives, but can't vote for them...same goes for latinos, African Americans and others. We can't all be wrong.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> ....
> 
> And guess what us minorities we are multiplying like rabbits ....



Busted.

Now we know you are not a 'minority.'  You are some white kid playing a role.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey Issa terrorist.....did your boyfriends get loose over in Manila today?  Another slaughter for no reason?

Why did you not stay in your own great muslim country?  Why come here.....everything y'all hate?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> Apples and oranges.....as a minority I can't vote for the people that hate me. (...]





BS partisan troll show.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> Literally the whole world is pissed at the 27% that voted orange man in........



Literally NO real Americans give a shit what "the whole world" thinks.


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

1 in Manila it was a heist not a terrorist act. Lol

2 I'm American and love this country.

3 yes I hate bigots and the minority racists like your ass.



Old Yeller said:


> Hey Issa terrorist.....did your boyfriends get loose over in Manila today?  Another slaughter for no reason?
> 
> Why did you not stay in your own great muslim country?  Why come here.....everything y'all hate?


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

You are doomed cause lif you look around everything you use is from somewhere. Get off your high horse. 



Unkotare said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Literally the whole world is pissed at the 27% that voted orange man in........
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> You are doomed cause lif you look around everything you use is from somewhere. ......]




Where is the "doomed" part?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



The FBI say more likely a left wing group if you live in the continental US.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> 1 in Manila it was a heist not a terrorist act. Lol
> 
> 2 I'm American and love this country.
> 
> ...




1.  My apologies.  I just heard. ASSumed.  Oh well, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Link it  I have a hard time believing it. Right wing extremists are extremely dangerous.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



that's a stupid question-------it does not take ALL FACTORS into account-------However in the
city -----IN THE USA in which I live---------there are about 1/2 million jews------and a few hundred
thousand muslims.        Were I do die by MURDER-----the chances of my dying at the hands of
a muslim are about one million times more likely than by the hand of a jew------and about 100,000
times more likely than by the hand of a christian


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

Well bigotry is blinding and that's what happened to you. I won't accept your apology because is not sincere.



Old Yeller said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 1 in Manila it was a heist not a terrorist act. Lol
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> Well bigotry is blinding and that's what happened to you. I won't accept your apology because is not simcere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

What city is this?

Cause dying by the hands of non Muslims is more likely in the US. They have been killing each other for years now before even Isis came to life.



irosie91 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

Chances to be killed by a refugee is 3.6 billion..... by a Christian/American born ???
Anyone pls?


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


That's statistically innacurate


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Hey Issa terrorist.....did your boyfriends get loose over in Manila today?  Another slaughter for no reason?
> 
> Why did you not stay in your own great muslim country?  Why come here.....everything y'all hate?


Wow


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



it is imprecise-------but reflects a reality


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

If you guys were so patriotic  you should walk the streets and demand a stop to all the mass shootings, that's been happening since forever, find a solution to drug abuse, the homeless, health care....the Republicans and their friends are robbing you in day light and distracting you from the real issue.
You voted in a conman who hired Goldman sachs and family.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Ask Pogo he linked it in this thread earlier. The most terrorism is Latino and most of that happened in Puerto Rico, the second largest group and  the largest in the Continental US is liberals groups. Right wing extremists are less than 5%. Congrats on your violent nature.

All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> What city is this?
> 
> Cause dying by the hands of non Muslims is more likely in the US. They have been killing each other for years now before even Isis came to life.
> 
> ...



In my city----dying at the hands of a muslim is common place-----because it is criminals
who kill and lots of the criminals in my city convert to islam in jail.  Also---we have
violence based on islam here.    I do not care to reveal where I live.    Jews in my city -
--very rarely kill.      For the record-----a considerable number of muslims are ALSO
killed in my city-------often by other muslims---in some cases FOR REASONS OF RELIGION


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> If you guys were so patriotic  you should walk the streets and demand a stop to all the mass shootings, that's been happening since forever, find a solution to drug abuse, the homeless, health care....the Republicans and their friends are robbing you in day light and distracting you from the real issue.
> You voted in a conman who hired Goldman sachs and family.



if you had a brain------you would know that your statement is idiotic.    CRIME has happened since
forever-------drug abuse has happened forever------there has been homelessness forever.    ----
con-men have been forever---------you know a place where these social problems do not exist? ----
----------I can answer that one from the Islamic POV-------           muslims made CORDOBA  heaven
on earth,,,,,,, right?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm not kidding every single republican I came across have negative views on minorities either blacks, Hispanics or Muslims. I'm yet to meet someone who didn't hint that he has some racists views.
> I live in an ultra liberal town...and have 0 issues, in fact after any major news they check on you if you are OK are you being harassed or not.
> 
> So to me, why so called religious people are the most intolerant ones. And so called non religious are the most compassionate and the most accepting?



So religious people would include Muslims? 

I have yet to meet anyone that doesn't have a hint bigotry or prejudice against a person of race, religion, or politics. I don't care if it is a Democrat, a Catholic, a white person, Muslim, or whoever it is people dealing with people. 

I found if I am nice to people they are nice to me. Just get along and it works.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not kidding every single republican I came across have negative views on minorities either blacks, Hispanics or Muslims. I'm yet to meet someone who didn't hint that he has some racists views.
> ...



today is Thursday------for a  lesson in bigotry in the PAST-----the best place to hear it in its
FILTHIEST--------would be a mosque on Friday--------if delivered in English -----the weekly
Khutbah Jumaat feces fling would have you stunned


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2017)

as far as I can tell from the news--------just what happened in Manila is not yet released by the cops there


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

I've been to Friday prayers and learned to respect all and not kill innocent lives, and spread love and help humans regardless of their religion. I dot what Friday prayers you talking about.
Don't make up stuff.



irosie91 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

Stats are here you are not more likely will die from a terrorist bomb, but more likely will die in the hands of someone who is not a terrorist...
And what about cordoba now?



irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys were so patriotic  you should walk the streets and demand a stop to all the mass shootings, that's been happening since forever, find a solution to drug abuse, the homeless, health care....the Republicans and their friends are robbing you in day light and distracting you from the real issue.
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

Good for you but as minorities we are less likely to vote republican...simply because they don't like us.
20% some Latinos vote republican less than 10% blacks ect....not to count those eligible to vote.
Republicans have no future if they don't change their racial ideology.





Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not kidding every single republican I came across have negative views on minorities either blacks, Hispanics or Muslims. I'm yet to meet someone who didn't hint that he has some racists views.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> I've been to Friday prayers and learned to respect all and not kill innocent lives, and spread love and help humans regardless of their religion. I dot what Friday prayers you talking about.
> Don't make up stuff.
> 
> Issa-----are you very young?      like still a child?      I am not.     I am old and know lots.    My very first \
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> Good for you but as minorities we are less likely to vote republican...simply because they don't like us.
> 20% some Latinos vote republican less than 10% blacks ect....not to count those eligible to vote.
> Republicans have no future if they don't change their racial ideology.
> 
> ...



Vote for whoever you want, I don't vote Republican all the time, this last election I voted third party because the Republicans and Democrats failed to run a candidate that had character or integrity. I can't believe that anyone would vote for either candidate. 

So when you say religious people are the most intolerant, does that also mean Muslims?


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

I agree with you the last election both parties failed miserably. Although I think that trump is the worst candidate that have ever run for president.  I didn't vote for any, because none wete fit to be president, I would've voted for Biden or Sanders on a heart beat.

I meant religious Christians that consider themselves conservatives and republicans.
As fAR as Muslims I might be biased.



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you but as minorities we are less likely to vote republican...simply because they don't like us.
> ...


----------



## jlmyik (Jun 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> 
> The abusive man turned on the two men and fatally stabbed them, police said.
> 
> ...



I am sorry to hear about this terrible tragedy. I will pray for the family's of the victims who were very courageous in standing up to this individual. It was also reported he said derogatory and crass things about Jews and Christians and police suspected he may have been mentally ill.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> I agree with you the last election both parties failed miserably. Although I think that trump is the worst candidate that have ever run for president.  I didn't vote for any, because none wete fit to be president, I would've voted for Biden or Sanders on a heart beat.
> 
> I meant religious Christians that consider themselves conservatives and republicans.
> As fAR as Muslims I might be biased.
> ...



Might be biased? I have found 99% of Christians to be wonderful people, funny that is the same percentage I find Muslims to be. Same holds true for whites, blacks, orientals, hispanics, conservatives and liberals. I must live in a different world from you because I find 99% of all people honest, peaceful, and wonderful. I will also say, 100% of all people are bigoted and hold prejudice, we are after all human and that we don't understand, we form bigotry and prejudice, race, color, religion and politics doesn't matter. It is who we all are, human.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 2, 2017)

This is just another stupid troll thread. Nothing but the usual partisan nonsense.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 2, 2017)

as it turns out, the girls started the conflict. They left, and the punk who survived shoved the guy down, and a little mob jumped him. They didn't know he was armed, they weren't heroes, they were punks. The one who survived is saying those who are praising him have "white savior complex" and a fourth punk stole his backpack and ran with it. Probably had his drug kit in it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2017)

When this starts happening in America then those horrible stories about how bad it is here America might be worth their salt.  This is what is happening in the world of Radical Islam...........NOT HERE.............and there is absolutely NO COMPARISON TO JUSTIFY THIS WHATSOEVER..............


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Do people who think there is no such thing as Islamophobia (not a great term, I think it's more accurate to say anti-Islamism) - also feel there is no such thing as racism or anti-semitism?
> ...



How do you like the term "Composition Fallacy"?

Good stuff huh?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> No one is saying we are going after 1.7 billion Muslims.............we are saying we are going after the Radical ones...............



"No one" huh.

Dafuck do you think "nuke Mecca" means?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> 
> The abusive man turned on the two men and fatally stabbed them, police said.
> 
> ...


So why are leftists such violent Islamophobes?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> Literally the whole world is pissed at the 27% that voted orange man in.
> And I don't why the minority gets to be happy and their Clown got less votes. And gets to please the minority and not the interest of his people and the majority of them, the loud majority.
> 
> 
> ...



Actually that's 25%.  Of eligible voters, less than that much of everybody.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Hey Issa terrorist.....did your boyfriends get loose over in Manila today?  Another slaughter for no reason?
> 
> Why did you not stay in your own great muslim country?  Why come here.....everything y'all hate?



How would you know what he "hates"?  Who's _y'all_?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Yeah uh huh.  Link?



irosie91 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It is bullshit ------- but reflects a paranoia.  

Poster please.  "It is imprecise"?  The term is "alternate facts".


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



There's nothing in there about "Liberals", lying shit.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

jlmyik said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Two men have been killed as they tried to stop a man abusing two women who appeared to be Muslim, police in the US city of Portland say.
> ...



Well said. Those, the three victims who had their throats slashed for simply trying to keep the peace, are the story here, along with the warning played out by the aggressor about exactly what this kind of blanket hate leads to.

The Islamisiasts have stayed stunningly silent on all that, preferring to step on the dead bodies to make sure the voice of blanket hate shall not be less than the loudest.  Because that would be an admission of the inherent danger in it and they just don't have the stones.  A few have even suggested the peacekeepers and/or the teenage girls minding their own business were the aggressors, who attacked the poor bigot's knife with the dangerous weapon of their jugular veins.

There's some damn sick fucks in here.

EDIT --- and speak of the devil, here comes one of the murdererpologists right now.....



koshergrl said:


> as it turns out, the girls started the conflict. They left, and the punk who survived shoved the guy down, and a little mob jumped him. They didn't know he was armed, they weren't heroes, they were punks. The one who survived is saying those who are praising him have "white savior complex" and a fourth punk stole his backpack and ran with it. Probably had his drug kit in it.



I could have anticipated some wag going "oh yeah?  Who said anything like that?"  Whelp --- there it is. No way around it.  

Good timing, murdererpologist asshole.  You can dig it.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> This is just another stupid troll thread. Nothing but the usual partisan nonsense.



Diga me Tonto --- in sixty-six thousand posts ..... has any one ever brought an actual point?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 2, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > This is just another stupid troll thread. Nothing but the usual partisan nonsense.
> ...





Yes, wannabe. Search "threads started" and enjoy.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

The girls who were attacked were just 16 or 17....they must have been terrified.  Corbin is over 6 ft tall, 235 lbs.  iI can't find anything stating that girls "started" it or that the knifer was some kind of misunderstood guy who was jumped by drug ridden punks.  

From Corbin's family:
“We offer our deepest sympathies to the families of the deceased; to the young women harassed; and to everyone who tried to protect these young women,” the statement said, according to the newspaper. “We cannot begin to understand this senseless act. We abhor violence, racism, and bigotry. We are praying for healing for everyone affected by the horrible actions of our son.”

Incidents like these have multiple victims: those who died, those who were the targets, the families, and the family of the perpetrator.  And sometimes the perpetrator.   Corbin was pretty clearly mentally ill, he was a transient with no fixed address.  

Apparently they arrested the man who stole a backpack and a wedding ring from one of the victims - as he lay dying.  He was a veteran.  Thhis was caught on surveillence video.


The girls didn't start the conflict, from Portland Stabbing Victim Micah Fletcher Says City Has 'White Savior Complex'

_Court documents describe a chaotic scene on the train* from the moment Christian boarded*.

He was drinking sangria from a large, bladder-style bag *and began shouting anti-Muslim slurs once he spotted the two young women*, according to a probable cause affidavit signed by Multnomah County Deputy District Attorney Ryan Lufkin.

One passenger tried to intervene and was not hurt. *The women moved away from Christian*.

Surveillance video then shows Christian turn his attention to Namkai-Meche, who was seated. *It wasn't clear if he said something to draw Christian's attention, but he stood up as Christian began shouting at him*.

*Fletcher then stood up and pushed Christian hard enough to make him stumble*, the affidavit said.

Christian *pulled a folded knife from his pocket and concealed it in his hand, prosecutors say. As a shoving match ensued, Christian first stabbed Fletcher, then Namkai-Meche, the documents say. Best then tried to come to their aid and was stabbed.*_​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 2, 2017)

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > No one is saying we are going after 1.7 billion Muslims.............we are saying we are going after the Radical ones...............
> ...



Heavy duty problems require heavy duty solutions.

Nuke Mecca and they have nothing more to pray to.

Just floating a suggestion, albeit an extreme one.

It's worthwhile just to see Pogo go:


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The girls who were attacked were just 16 or 17....they must have been terrified.  Corbin is over 6 ft tall, 235 lbs.  iI can't find anything stating that girls "started" it or that the knifer was some kind of misunderstood guy who was jumped by drug ridden punks.
> 
> From Corbin's family:
> “We offer our deepest sympathies to the families of the deceased; to the young women harassed; and to everyone who tried to protect these young women,” the statement said, according to the newspaper. “We cannot begin to understand this senseless act. We abhor violence, racism, and bigotry. We are praying for healing for everyone affected by the horrible actions of our son.”
> ...



Chrisitan (not "Corbin") fully admitted to being the aggressor.  I posted that yesterday (981).

>> After his arrest, Jeremy Joseph Christian sat in the back of a police car and said: "*I stabbed the two (expletives) in the neck and I'm happy now.*"

The police car, equipped with audio and video recording devices, captured statements from Christian, a suspect in the stabbing deaths of two people on a Portland light rail.

"*Think I stab (expletives) in the neck for fun? Oh yeah, you're right I do. I'm a patriot*."

His recorded statements in the police car were revealed in an affidavit released Tuesday.

"That's what liberalism gets you," he was recorded saying.

"*I hope they all die. I'm gonna say that on the stand. I'm a patriot, and I hope everyone I stabbed died*." -- CNN​

There just ain't a whole lot of wiggle room for murdererpologists to play the old "they were asking for it" canard.  Christian wants full "credit" for what he calls "patriotism".  Yet the M-pols trip all over themselves trying to get yet another confessee off the hook he's already grabbed with both hands.  Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Yeah thanks for proving my point. Again.  Saves me a quote.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> Stats are here you are not more likely will die from a terrorist bomb, but more likely will die in the hands of someone who is not a terrorist...
> And what about cordoba now?
> 
> 
> Cordoba-----you never heard of Cordoba?        Cordoba is sometimes a khutbahjumaat  topic


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

Give it a try tough redneck....incase you didn't know it there are Muslim countries who can nuke as well. Feed Isis you doing a good job.



Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

*Folks - let's get back on topic please.*


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

I know Cordoba in Spain....what are trying to say?



irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Stats are here you are not more likely will die from a terrorist bomb, but more likely will die in the hands of someone who is not a terrorist...
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 2, 2017)

I read somewhere that Mr Christian, the Jewophobe/Christianophobe/isslamophobe/Blackophobe/Xyzophobe, was shot in the head in 2002 during ?an armed robbery. Maybe he was drain bamaged?  If not, I believe the maximum sentence for his murders is the death penalty, apparently.


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

Look racism in the US is deeply rooted I've never seen anything like it. What boggles my mind people from one city has different accents and they live within few blocks from each other. I'm not even gonna talk about the southern states and red America.
Obama was a mixed kid, they viewed him as a black person, although his mom was Caucasian and he was brought up by his white grandparents. 
I love this country but one of the biggest regrets I have moving from a country that race wasn't an issue to a country that people still judge based on the color of the skin.



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you the last election both parties failed miserably. Although I think that trump is the worst candidate that have ever run for president.  I didn't vote for any, because none wete fit to be president, I would've voted for Biden or Sanders on a heart beat.
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> Look racism in the US is deeply rooted I've never seen anything like it. What boggles my mind people from one city has different accents and they live within few blocks from each other. I'm not even gonna talk about the southern states and red America.
> Obama was a mixed kid, they viewed him as a black person, although his mom was Caucasian and he was brought up by his white grandparents.
> I love this country but one of the biggest regrets I have moving from a country that race wasn't an issue to a country that people still judge based on the color of the skin.
> 
> ...


What is good in the united states is that we can be against terrorist Muslims without fearing to decide by ourselves and here in France we do not express ourselves, we can not decide for ourselves, we can't be against terrorist Muslims.
Maybe I should move to the US and there I could be myself.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Look racism in the US is deeply rooted I've never seen anything like it. What boggles my mind people from one city has different accents and they live within few blocks from each other. I'm not even gonna talk about the southern states and red America.
> ...


We'd be Glad to have you here.


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

I suggest you go to Syria or Lybia to fight them terrorists, here in the US we Muslims are busy with everyday life tasks. Unless if you wanna show up at my 9 years old girls scouts meeting to tell us how horrible we are
And how we plotting to kill you with a peanut butter cookie box.



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Look racism in the US is deeply rooted I've never seen anything like it. What boggles my mind people from one city has different accents and they live within few blocks from each other. I'm not even gonna talk about the southern states and red America.
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

Americans talk shut about the French and same goes the other day, all day long. All of sudden you inviting them in, to tell how they don't shower, ND how arrogant and PS they are?



eagle1462010 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> I suggest you go to Syria or Lybia to fight them terrorists, here in the US we Muslims are busy with everyday life tasks. Unless if you wanna show up at my 9 years old girls scouts meeting to tell us how horrible we are
> And how we plotting to kill you with a peanut butter cookie box.
> 
> 
> ...


I repeat Dalia.......you'd be most welcomed here................don't let the humming noise you just heard affect anything.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> Americans talk shut about the French and same goes the other day, all day long. All of sudden you inviting them in, to tell how they don't shower, ND how arrogant and PS they are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Issa knows a country where NO ONE has any biases--------I am intrigued----anyone know WAT DA HELL 
HE IS TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> Americans talk shut about the French and same goes the other day, all day long. All of sudden you inviting them in, to tell how they don't shower, ND how arrogant and PS they are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They way you said that makes it sound like you aren't American..........Like you are looking in and not out.............Why is it that I get the feeling you aren't from here..................hmmmm.................

We joke about the French...............sometimes we do.........sometimes we don't..........I imagine there they do the same thing.........

Yet in the fight against Radical Islam............France has played a role and helped save Mali from being overthrown by Radical Islam that came over from Libya...........

France is in the fight........dumbass....................as are many countries that happen to be............OMG  MUSLIM...............Your propaganda is a joke and nothing more....................

Trying to imply we are saying things we never said.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Americans talk shut about the French and same goes the other day, all day long. All of sudden you inviting them in, to tell how they don't shower, ND how arrogant and PS they are?
> ...


I don't think he's from here..............


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> I suggest you go to Syria or Lybia to fight them terrorists, here in the US we Muslims are busy with everyday life tasks. Unless if you wanna show up at my 9 years old girls scouts meeting to tell us how horrible we are
> And how we plotting to kill you with a peanut butter cookie box.
> 
> 
> ...


But I fight it here in France, I am for the FN but the French who are stuck by the government and their stupidity can not fight the terrorist.
Before the football ( soccer)match France against Germany on 13 November 2015 (you know about the attacks in Paris?) Well they had a speech against racism and what happened 10 minutes later well at the entrance of the stadium one Muslim terrorist explodes ... makes sense?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



what is the name of the UTOPIA OF HIS BIRTH?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Isa (name) - Wikipedia


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Trying to imply we are saying things we never said.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

Tilly said:


> I read somewhere that Mr Christian, the Jewophobe/Christianophobe/isslamophobe/Blackophobe/Xyzophobe, was shot in the head in 2002 during ?an armed robbery. Maybe he was drain bamaged?  If not, I believe the maximum sentence for his murders is the death penalty, apparently.



Correct, shot in the face in fact.  Yet they say it wasn't serious.

I'm guessing the bullet got a glimspe of the face on the way, and bailed out.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The girls who were attacked were just 16 or 17....they must have been terrified.  Corbin is over 6 ft tall, 235 lbs.  iI can't find anything stating that girls "started" it or that the knifer was some kind of misunderstood guy who was jumped by drug ridden punks.
> 
> From Corbin's family:
> “We offer our deepest sympathies to the families of the deceased; to the young women harassed; and to everyone who tried to protect these young women,” the statement said, according to the newspaper. “We cannot begin to understand this senseless act. We abhor violence, racism, and bigotry. We are praying for healing for everyone affected by the horrible actions of our son.”
> ...




"_He was drinking sangria from a large, bladder-style bag"  _Warning sign #1.  don't mess around with somebody drinking wine from a hot water bottle or goat-skin flask (during daytime hours on a train, who does that?). So you got a drunk crazy man on a train yelling and screaming?  Sounds like a regular day up to here?
_
Surveillance video then shows Christian turn his attention to Namkai-Meche, who was seated. *It wasn't clear if he said something to draw Christian's attention, but he stood up as Christian began shouting at him*._
Warning sign #2 don't stand up and try to intimidate crazy man drinking wine from hot water bottle or goat-skin. This guy may be living on the streets, nothing to lose.  Skilled in dealing with strangers and fighting.
_
"_*Fletcher then stood up and pushed Christian hard enough to make him stumble" *Warning sign #3, don't shove crazy man on public transportation.  Don't gang up on crazy man unless he attacks you (defend yourself or others only).

Tilly,  you don't have to call him Mr. Christian. 
Coyote called him Corbin?  huh?  Now I am confuse.  
Poor Poor little girls got yelled at.  How about the girls in Manchester? un-provoked muslim attack.
Pogo when I want to post to you I will.  warning#4 is on the table.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The girls who were attacked were just 16 or 17....they must have been terrified.  Corbin is over 6 ft tall, 235 lbs.  iI can't find anything stating that girls "started" it or that the knifer was some kind of misunderstood guy who was jumped by drug ridden punks.
> ...


.
Funny how you cut out the crucial part in the middle --- to wit:

_*and began shouting anti-Muslim slurs once he spotted the two young women*, according to a probable cause affidavit signed by Multnomah County Deputy District Attorney Ryan Lufkin.

One passenger tried to intervene and was not hurt. *The women moved away from Christian*. <<._​_
-_-- which is a direct debunkment of the murdererpologist's mythology that Christian is just a poor misunderstood bystander who was somehow incited by two teenage girls doing nothing and then moving away from him ---_- which it seems is exactly what you're advising here.
_
Damned if they do, damned if they don't huh?  Anything that gets the murderer off the hook?

Disgusting.  Look at yourself.

Moreover, Christian himself has been bleating loudly that he DID the attack and that he hopes everybody dies.  Which means EVEN HE would view this sniveling murdererpology rationalization with contempt.  He's proud of what he did.  Calls himself "patriot".


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 2, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




OH LORD!  call the PC police!!!  somebody yelled neegar or cotton-top on a public train!  shut down the city!  you got a crazy guy yelling anything and everything.............and he does it all the time.  Nice Try POGO.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 2, 2017)

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to imply we are saying things we never said.


Mega*


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



The  fact remains --- the part of the account you *REMOVED* is the first described interaction between anybody.  And it fingers Christian as the instigator.  Then you resume the story later in progress, as if that instigation never happened.  Trying to rewrite the whole thing just to get a vicious murderer off the hook.  A hook he doesn't even WANT to be off of.

How fucking pathetic is that.

You are thus exposed as a completely dishonest hack.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 2, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I'm not trying to get anybody off with anything?  You don't go around stabbing people on a train in broad daylight.  Murder?  Most likely.  I hope they put him up against a wall and shoot him to save time and money. 

I don't care who he was yelling at or what he was saying.  You don't do that either.  He could have moved away from those he had a problem with but it sounds like he has a problem with EVERYONE.  Where could he go? An empty train car? If one is available, yes. 

All better now?  Final warning (#5).....get off me.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 2, 2017)

Here you go..........AFTER MANCHESTER.  They don't let up. (concealed in a water delivery truck).  Drive right on in........right this way.  What a bunch of luncatics.  Islamophobia.........uh.....yeah. If it looks like a duck?

Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN)A huge suicide bomb ripped through a secure area of Kabul at the height of the Wednesday morning rush hour, killing at least 90 people and wounding 400, Afghan officials said.

The blast, which came a few days into the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, was one of the deadliest to hit the capital in recent years.
The bomb exploded in the diplomatic quarter near the German Embassy and the Afghan presidential palace. The streets were packed with commuters, women shopping and children going to school, and the blast appears likely to result in a high civilian death toll.

Kabul bombing: 90 killed in attack near diplomatic area in Afghanistan  - CNN.com


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm fluent in French my grandfather helped fight the nazis half of my family are French, I've visited dozens of times....I guess I might have a glimpse of what the French think about the Americans and vise versa....
Climate accord and so many other issues France is on a different path than the US now.
And no France didn't just go to Mali to liberate them, but more to protect its economical interest in the country and their exploitation of the resources of MalI and so many other countries around the world.
The French hate your president and hate those who voted for him that's a fact, except the FN supporters.



eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Americans talk shut about the French and same goes the other day, all day long. All of sudden you inviting them in, to tell how they don't shower, ND how arrogant and PS they are?
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

Half of the French national team are Muslims, and almost half of the supporters were Muslims and a Muslim policeman died so did other Muslims....but you don't see that do you?



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest you go to Syria or Lybia to fight them terrorists, here in the US we Muslims are busy with everyday life tasks. Unless if you wanna show up at my 9 years old girls scouts meeting to tell us how horrible we are
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

What you mumbling??!!
Issa is an Arabic for Jesus the son of mirgin Mary one of the greatest man kind. Questions?



eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> Look racism in the US is deeply rooted I've never seen anything like it. What boggles my mind people from one city has different accents and they live within few blocks from each other. I'm not even gonna talk about the southern states and red America.
> Obama was a mixed kid, they viewed him as a black person, although his mom was Caucasian and he was brought up by his white grandparents.
> I love this country but one of the biggest regrets I have moving from a country that race wasn't an issue to a country that people still judge based on the color of the skin.



What a load. What country?




Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you the last election both parties failed miserably. Although I think that trump is the worst candidate that have ever run for president.  I didn't vote for any, because none wete fit to be president, I would've voted for Biden or Sanders on a heart beat.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

A country where there are no black and white neighborhoods, a country that doesn't provide forms and ask you to indicate your ethnicity, a country where you don't get treated based on your color.
Is there racism yes sure, is it systematic no...here in the US it's and it's epedemic it took one fool in the Oval Office to bring the worst off it out.


Unkotare said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Look racism in the US is deeply rooted I've never seen anything like it. What boggles my mind people from one city has different accents and they live within few blocks from each other. I'm not even gonna talk about the southern states and red America.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> A country where there are no black and white neighborhoods, a country that doesn't provide forms and ask you to indicate your ethnicity, a country where you don't get treated based on your color.
> Is there racism yes sure, is it systematic no...here in the US it's and it's epedemic it took one fool in the Oval Office to bring the worst off it out.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]






What is the name of the country?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Here you go..........AFTER MANCHESTER.  They don't let up. (concealed in a water delivery truck).  Drive right on in........right this way.  What a bunch of luncatics.  Islamophobia.........uh.....yeah. If it looks like a duck?
> 
> Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN)A huge suicide bomb ripped through a secure area of Kabul at the height of the Wednesday morning rush hour, killing at least 90 people and wounding 400, Afghan officials said.
> 
> ...



I agreed with your post to Pogo...time to let up.

But consider this.  Afghanistan is in war with the Taliban, an insurgent force we once supported.  It's been going on how long now?  This was horrific.  But you are using it to score anti Muslim points.  This wasn't a fight over religion but who gets to control Afghanistan.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Americans talk shut about the French and same goes the other day, all day long. All of sudden you inviting them in, to tell how they don't shower, ND how arrogant and PS they are?
> ...


Rosie that is not what he said.  He mentioned racism specifically not biases or other isms.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to imply we are saying things we never said.



This.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The girls who were attacked were just 16 or 17....they must have been terrified.  Corbin is over 6 ft tall, 235 lbs.  iI can't find anything stating that girls "started" it or that the knifer was some kind of misunderstood guy who was jumped by drug ridden punks.
> ...



Do you have daughters?

Can you imagine what it would be like to be 16, minding your own business and be verbally assaulted by a huge man like that? You have no idea what he might or might not do.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm fluent in French my grandfather helped fight the nazis half of my family are French, I've visited dozens of times....I guess I might have a glimpse of what the French think about the Americans and vise versa....
> Climate accord and so many other issues France is on a different path than the US now.
> And no France didn't just go to Mali to liberate them, but more to protect its economical interest in the country and their exploitation of the resources of MalI and so many other countries around the world.
> The French hate your president and hate those who voted for him that's a fact, except the FN supporters.
> ...


The news articles I read said otherwise............They fought with the Mali army to hold the place from a group that was later driven into the mountains to the North........been a while since I looked but that is what happened when I look there.

How are you to speak for all of France..............you are one person.....perhaps many don't like Trump or our policies but I highly doubt you speak for them all.  Nor do I speak for all Americans.

At least here you can't get jailed for speaking your mind........there.......not so much as they classify free speech as hate speech and lock your ass up.

I again state, by your own comments, that I doubt you are from America............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go..........AFTER MANCHESTER.  They don't let up. (concealed in a water delivery truck).  Drive right on in........right this way.  What a bunch of luncatics.  Islamophobia.........uh.....yeah. If it looks like a duck?
> ...


We supported a group of fighters of which the Taliban were a part of it.............while it came back to bite us in the ass later........the Northern Alliance was also part of that group who have been fighting on our side for quite some time now.

That's the rest of the story............not just the Taliban


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm fluent in French my grandfather helped fight the nazis ...





Too bad more French couldn't be bothered to.


----------



## Issa (Jun 3, 2017)

Even the French President who was voted in in a land slide is trolling the orange man. I have tons of French friends been to France and the general feeling, is that American are stupid to elect a man like trump. One they her I live in the US, first question how did you guys elect a guy like that. I not make that stuff up, same goes for all countries I've been too. Heck I'm in Cali and we still think it's a nightmare.

Free speech my ass, when you threaten others, so why y'all jumped on cathy Griffith then? Wasn't that free speech?




eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fluent in French my grandfather helped fight the nazis half of my family are French, I've visited dozens of times....I guess I might have a glimpse of what the French think about the Americans and vise versa....
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 3, 2017)

The US supported AL qaeda also, Isis as well....and same scenario.....Ooopsss!!!! We didn't know they were evil. Wake up and smell the coffee it's all premeditated to have a foot where the natural resources and be well positioned in the world.




eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 3, 2017)

Issa said:


> Even the French President who was voted in in a land slide is trolling the orange man. I have tons of French friends been to France and the general feeling, is that American are stupid to elect a man like trump. One they her I live in the US, first question how did you guys elect a guy like that. I not make that stuff up, same goes for all countries I've been too. Heck I'm in Cali and we still think it's a nightmare.
> 
> Free speech my ass, when you threaten others, so why y'all jumped on cathy Griffith then? Wasn't that free speech?
> 
> ...



Kathy Griffin can say what she wants, she could hold up two severed heads of Trump if she wants, she has that freedom and no one stopped her or will stop her. Every other American has free speech also and we are all allowed to criticize and say what a loser she is for doing so. Free speech is here in the country, the government has not stepped in to stop her from voicing her ugly, disgusting opinion.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2017)

Issa said:


> ...
> 
> Free speech my ass, when you threaten others, so why y'all jumped on cathy Griffith then? Wasn't that free speech?...




Responding to that idiot is also free speech, genius.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)

Issa said:


> Even the French President who was voted in in a land slide is trolling the orange man. I have tons of French friends been to France and the general feeling, is that American are stupid to elect a man like trump. One they her I live in the US, first question how did you guys elect a guy like that. I not make that stuff up, same goes for all countries I've been too. Heck I'm in Cali and we still think it's a nightmare.
> 
> Free speech my ass, when you threaten others, so why y'all jumped on cathy Griffith then? Wasn't that free speech?
> 
> ...


They are entitled to their opinion, and I'm entitled to mine.  If they don't agree so be it.  Perhaps they'd rather have seen Hillary who used the Clinton Foundation to make money by helping the Russians with the Uranium 1 deal where Russian investors got control of our Uranium.............which is a definite conflict of interest.  Or perhaps that administration using the IRS as a Weapon..................simply because they didn't believe as they did...............That is NOT WHAT THIS COUNTRY IS ABOUT..................add to it all her lies.................Perhaps France would have voted in the Lying Crook here................

They don't live here........so guess what............their dang opinion doesn't matter.........

Kathy Griffin has the right to free speech........but went too dang far............Got her own self fired..........she crossed the line and they could have lost advertisers and money as a result so CNN made a business decision to CAN HER ASS.

She got herself fired...........In regards to her opinion and actions to Trump.........using Free Speech we have the right to call her to the floor for it.............Those that are offended by it.......who the hell cares......whatever floats your boat.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)

Issa said:


> The US supported AL qaeda also, Isis as well....and same scenario.....Ooopsss!!!! We didn't know they were evil. Wake up and smell the coffee it's all premeditated to have a foot where the natural resources and be well positioned in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of the Cold War dummy.............trying to remove Russia from Afghanistan..............yea............some of them bit us in the ass later.............NOT ALL.................which is conveniently left out of the story which is why I posted the Northern Alliance.

Russia invaded for power and control........and getting access to the oil fields there..............which is also left out of the equation..............the enemy of my enemy is my friend................got rid of one from there only to have the one we helped still be enemies..................

Why are they are enemy.................because they supported Islamic Terrorists Sanctuary based on their beliefs.........which happens to be Islam.............but that is being phobic.............right.............


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2017)

Issa said:


> A country where there are no black and white neighborhoods, a country that doesn't provide forms and ask you to indicate your ethnicity, a country where you don't get treated based on your color.
> Is there racism yes sure, is it systematic no...here in the US it's and it's epedemic it took one fool in the Oval Office to bring the worst off it out.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



What country? Don't be shy.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Here you go..........AFTER MANCHESTER.  They don't let up. (concealed in a water delivery truck).  Drive right on in........right this way.  What a bunch of luncatics.  Islamophobia.........uh.....yeah. If it looks like a duck?
> 
> Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN)A huge suicide bomb ripped through a secure area of Kabul at the height of the Wednesday morning rush hour, killing at least 90 people and wounding 400, Afghan officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > The US supported AL qaeda also, Isis as well....and same scenario.....Ooopsss!!!! We didn't know they were evil. Wake up and smell the coffee it's all premeditated to have a foot where the natural resources and be well positioned in the world.
> ...



^^ Leaves out the background that Russia invaded partly because we baited them into it.

Again --- context.

(/offtopic)


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey Issa What do you think of what happened in London? Now you think Islamophobia is justified? Tell me ... I know your shabby answer in advance it is not the fault of the Muslims NO wait is our fault the western if people are stabbed in the restaurants of London.

*THERE WAS A SERIES OF TERRORIST ATTACKS TONIGHT IN LONDON.*
*LONDON BRIDGE — VAUXHALL — AND BOROUGH MARKET*
*A suspect was arrested by police near Borough Market–*
*A witness told BBC World that he heard the terrorist scream, ‘This is for Allah!’

*


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

I am concerned that two thirds of British Muslims would not alert the authorities to a terrorist plot. That is a high and disturbing number.

https://www.icmunlimited.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Mulims-full-suite-data-plus-topline.pdf


----------



## Issa (Jun 4, 2017)

I condemn what happened. But why should I answer to what happened? Because I happenjoy to be Muslim ?
I had a busy day yesterday, I wasn't glued to the TV the whole day. Because I got a life 

It's like me asking you....I hate you because the US bombed Mosul and killed +100 civilians.

I've said since the Iraq invasion and all other invasions....it will back fire, and the terrorists will be recruiting like crazy. No one attacks, gabon, South africa, japan, brasil, singapore?
I wonder why???
And yes those countries do have lot of Muslims in them.

The moral of the story , the greed of some countries over natural resources led them to create this mess. The people in the region die by thousands because of that. It wasn't the case when they had their dictators, was it?




Dalia said:


> Hey Issa What do you think of what happened in London? Now you think Islamophobia is justified? Tell me ... I know your shabby answer in advance it is not the fault of the Muslims NO wait is our fault the western if people are stabbed in the restaurants of London.
> 
> *THERE WAS A SERIES OF TERRORIST ATTACKS TONIGHT IN LONDON.*
> *LONDON BRIDGE — VAUXHALL — AND BOROUGH MARKET*
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> I am concerned that two thirds of British Muslims would not alert the authorities to a terrorist plot. That is a high and disturbing number.
> 
> https://www.icmunlimited.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Mulims-full-suite-data-plus-topline.pdf



Really......

Thanks for the link.  And what page of that would this be on?

I smell bullshit.


----------



## Issa (Jun 4, 2017)

Most attacks are foiled because the friends and family of the terrorists report it. He won't mention that and I wonder why.


Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I am concerned that two thirds of British Muslims would not alert the authorities to a terrorist plot. That is a high and disturbing number.
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Issa said:


> Most attacks are foiled because the friends and family of the terrorists report it. He won't mention that and I wonder why.
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> ...



Sssh.  I'm baiting him.  I already know exactly where it is, and what it really says.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

Issa said:


> I condemn what happened. But why should I answer to what happened? Because I happenjoy to be Muslim ?
> I had a busy day yesterday, I wasn't glued to the TV the whole day. Because I got a life
> 
> It's like me asking you....I hate you because the US bombed Mosul and killed +100 civilians.
> ...


You know what's a war? What's going on? There is no Army in the streets. it is a invisible war And what for the Iraq of Syria is related to the September 11, 2001 everything starting with its attacks in the USA does not deceive and Obama is well responsible the one who to withdraw the troops in Iraq is what had Create the Birth of ISIS.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 4, 2017)

*"Astonishing" two in three British Muslims would NOT give police terror tip-offs*
*TWO thirds of British Muslims would not inform the police if they thought that somebody close to them had become involved with terrorist sympathisers, according to a poll. *
By LAURA MOWAT 
PUBLISHED: 10:00, Mon, Apr 11, 2016 | UPDATED: 10:40, Mon, Apr 11, 2016

Two thirds of British Muslims would not give police terror tip-offs | UK | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## Issa (Jun 4, 2017)

The whole planet was asking not to go Iraq and he did...the rest is history. 
Isis and AL qaeda wouldn't have thrived in Iraq during Saddam''s rule. The US invasions with the coalition embolded the ISIS and others....it's a beef between imperialism and terrorism don't get us ordinary Muslims into it, we didn't sing up for this fiasco.



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I condemn what happened. But why should I answer to what happened? Because I happenjoy to be Muslim ?
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I condemn what happened. But why should I answer to what happened? Because I happenjoy to be Muslim ?
> ...



What created DAESH was the destabilization brought on by the  2003 Iraq invasion.  The one that was preceded by the largest worldwide protests in human history, estimated at up to thirty million people, who apparently --- were proven right.

Fun fact -- that protest was directly what Natalie Maines of the Dixie Chicks referred to on stage a few weeks later when she said, "Just so you know, *we're on the good side with y'all*. *We do not want this war*, this violence, and we're ashamed that the President of the United States is from Texas."  She was right too.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you tilly
There are supporter of the terrorist Muslims these are hypocrites me I can no longer see them people have died because of them they should be prosecuted. They are assholes


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Tilly said:


> *"Astonishing" two in three British Muslims would NOT give police terror tip-offs*
> *TWO thirds of British Muslims would not inform the police if they thought that somebody close to them had become involved with terrorist sympathisers, according to a poll. *
> By LAURA MOWAT
> PUBLISHED: 10:00, Mon, Apr 11, 2016 | UPDATED: 10:40, Mon, Apr 11, 2016
> ...



Yeah yeah the poll is directly linked above.  You yourself saw it and clicked "thank you".
--- Now _*where *is that result in the poll_?  Give us a question number, a page number, a quote, anything.

Fair warning --- I already know exactly where it is and exactly what it says and as well, what it does not say.  This bullshit fake headline is about to be exposed.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Good evening Pogo, but President Bush reacted firmly after September 11, 2001 this is what most Americans wanted i don't have the poll in question anymore but the axis of evil was put in place it had to prosecute the terrorists In the countries that protected them and Iraq was one of them
*You are with us or you are against us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Salut Dalia --- yes he did but that was Afghanistan where al Qaeda was basing.  Everybody supported that.  Not at all what I referred to.  What I mentioned was the totally irrelevant diversion to Iraq, a place that had nothing whatsoever to do with 9/11, literally abandoning the pursuit of bin Laden.  That was entirely unnecessary and proved to be hopelessly destructive, throwing Iraq into chaos where a breeding ground for a radical revolutionary group like DAESH to form.  That's where it starts.

Why did we abandon al Qaeda and divert to Iraq?  Because as Donald Rumsfeld observed, Iraq had "better targets".  In other words "we have these war toys, let's take them where we can have more fun with them".

And this is the result --- DAESH.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *"Astonishing" two in three British Muslims would NOT give police terror tip-offs*
> ...


Cnn did talk about what Tilly is bringing up and one mosquee ban one of the terrorist without report him. They protect themselves between Muslim


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The US Army did not capture Bin Laden he was hiding in his hole in Afghanistan and President Bush believed he had weapons of massive destruction in Iraq, ok everything was in place to prove the weapons and they disappeared as Enchantement in Syria perhaps? After there was the scandal no weapon of mass destruction, the united states made war for Nothing.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I don't care what CNN does.  I read the actual poll --- which clearly none of them have done.  They're taking a headline as if it were accurate without vetting it.

Well I did vet it because I know better.  I know headlines lie and leave info out.  I myself would never put up a link like this without first making sure the source actually says what the headline claims it says.

So I gave them a few minutes to catch up on their own homework -- that they should have done but didn't.  It's several hundred pages.  I was interested to read it because I have some background in surveys and statistics.

I shall give them a few more minutes to come up with something. As long as they fail to do so it confirms that they didn't even read their own link.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## MindWars (Jun 4, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm not kidding every single republican I came across have negative views on minorities either blacks, Hispanics or Muslims. I'm yet to meet someone who didn't hint that he has some racists views.
> I live in an ultra liberal town...and have 0 issues, in fact after any major news they check on you if you are OK are you being harassed or not.
> 
> So to me, why so called religious people are the most intolerant ones. And so called non religious are the most compassionate and the most accepting?
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yet the leftists have always supported CNN who are Hillary pros and swearing as iron that they have checked their source especially all the blows against Trump. and They spoke well of what Tilly said plus the terrorist banned from the mosque


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

Issa said:


> The whole planet was asking not to go Iraq and he did...the rest is history.
> Isis and AL qaeda wouldn't have thrived in Iraq during Saddam''s rule. The US invasions with the coalition embolded the ISIS and others....it's a beef between imperialism and terrorism don't get us ordinary Muslims into it, we didn't sing up for this fiasco.
> 
> 
> ...


But you forgotten the attacks before the 11th of September 2001? Is what you think Westerners are going to be massacred eternally without declared war on their enemies?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 130965



Be careful what you wish for.  Your Googly Image (what if I told you making a post with nothing heavier than a Googly Image --- which can say anything you and Photoshop want it to --- means you have no point?) says "Google it".  So I did.

This is Giuseppina Pasqualino di Marineo, an Italian performance artist travelling in Turkey on a peace mission who was killed by a motorist, whose story was misrepresented by a blog site candidly called "Yes I'm Right" which claimed "media was ignoring" the story.

>> After reports of Ms. Bacca’s death circulated, Ms. Bacca’s family and Italian and Turkish government officials immediately emphasized that the killing had been a cruel act by a possibly deranged person and could have happened almost anywhere.

“Just read any newspaper — people get killed for playing music too loudly, and women get raped in the subway; there are fiends everywhere,” (Rosalia Pasqualino, a sister of Ms. Bacca) said. “This was not a question of Turkey or of religion.” <<​
This was random violence by a random unemployed stranger for his own nefarious motives having nothing to do with religion.  And it was nine years ago, which is why media were "ignoring" the story when the dishonest blog site tried to sell this as some kind of bigot bait in 2016.  Here's the New York Times "ignoring" the story at the time it actually happened -- in 2008.

When the fuck are you idiots going to learn to vet your sources before making fools of yourselves?

See my next post for yet another exposure of fake news.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

Islamaphobia is doing a fine job of growing itself, no outside help is being offered nor needed
Keep running around yucking  it up about Allahs revenge, and defending and deflecting it,and you will get yourself closed down soon enough


----------



## MindWars (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130965
> ...




What if I told you , ------------------------------------- Or you can only find the information you want to find because finding something that isn't a LIBERAL BS FKING LIE fits what you want it to.


this is a real incident which actually happened.  some asses don't know how to Search a fkn thing







LEARN HOW THE FK TO FIND INFORMATION---- SO YOU BECAREFUL WHAT THE FK LIES YOU SPREAD BASED OF STUPIDITY.

MILAN — The two friends, both performance artists, hatched the idea about a year ago: wearing white wedding dresses, they would hitchhike from Italy to the Balkans to the Middle East to send a message of peace and “marriage between different peoples and nations.”

But the message delivered by their performance piece was mostly sad and raw. After just three weeks on the road, one of the two Italian artists, Pippa Bacca, 33, was killed by a driver who offered her a ride.

*Her naked body was found on April 11 in some bushes near a Turkish village after a suspect led investigators to the site. Although an official cause of death has not been given, local Turkish authorities said Ms. Bacca had been raped and strangled.*

*The killing has stirred broad public anger and grief in Turkey and Italy. Still, what Ms. Bacca would have wanted, her family and friends said, was her message of peace to live on.*

Continue reading the main story
*RELATED COVERAGE*

“She thought that in the world there were more positive than negative

Pippa Bacca, an Italian Artist Killed During Performance Trip for Peace, Is Mourned


----------



## MindWars (Jun 4, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 130975
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

The 7th century just does not match well with 2017


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 4, 2017)

Issa said:


> The whole planet was asking not to go Iraq...




Lie


----------



## MindWars (Jun 4, 2017)

MindWars said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130975
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 130975
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> ...



That's the *same link I just gave you*, you illiterate moron.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I am concerned that two thirds of British Muslims would not alert the authorities to a terrorist plot. That is a high and disturbing number.
> ...





Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *"Astonishing" two in three British Muslims would NOT give police terror tip-offs*
> ...



OK fake-news junkies, I gave you two hours.  Time's up.  By this point you've either pored through the link to find out your headline is bullshit, or you're running away in fear of what it actually says.

Based on my experience with these things I'm impressed.  This is actually a pretty comprehensive study.  Very thorough, finding out exactly where people live, how they got there, what they think about their country (UK) and how they're treated there and how they view their cultural ideals (interestingly, for one, the idea of Sharia as community law checks in at a whoppng 1%).

Notable finds:

In Question 22 (p 243) three-quarters all respondents condemn the use of threats of violence/terrorism. 83% condemn the idea of terrorist acts used as protest (and, p 260, well over 90% condemn depending on region)

In Question 23 (p 275)  greater than four out of five condemn the idea of "suicide bombing to fight injustice"

Question 35 (p 317) asks "Have you personally seen anything which has tried to encourage people to support violent extremism in the name of religion?  82% responded "no".

Not looking real good for the veracity of this headline is it?

Here it is -- Question 37, page 323:

*"If you thought that someone who is close to you was getting involved with people who support terrorism in Syria, would you:"*  (followed by choices of what they would do in that case)

The 'winner' in that question was "Talk directly to that person about it to dissuade them" (46%)

Next was "Look for help" at 37%.  "Help" was defined in the poll as talking to one's own family, talking to the recruit's family, consulting an imam, and community organisations.

The only other avenue offered to counter the person being recruited was "Report it to the police" at 34%.  "I would not get involved" was chosen by less than ten percent.

In other words _of the three avenues listed to stop the recruit from getting involved in terrorism _(specifically in Syria), "report it to the police" was deemed the_ least directly effective of the three_.  Personal contact was deemed more effective, followed by guidance from community groups, families and religious clerics.  *ALL* of them are methods of dissuading the recruit from that course, the only difference being which avenue would be most effective.  And you'll notice that 46 + 37 + 34 add up to 117%, meaning many would follow more than one of those courses simultaneously.  All for the same purpose of arresting the recruitment of this hypothetical person to terrorism.

That's it --- they say _personal action_ would be more effective than the indirect "reporting it to the police".   Ask any Second Amendment person on this site about a similar situation versus "report it to the police" and watch a similar result.
_
So where_ is the negatively-phrased question that says the respondent *"would not"* report it to the police?

Again that was asserted here:



> "Astonishing" two in three British Muslims* would NOT *give police terror tip-offs



and here:



> I am concerned that two thirds of British Muslims would not alert the authorities to a terrorist plot. That is a high and disturbing number.



Where does that finding appear in this poll?

*NOWHERE*. That question does not exist.   _Nowhere_ does it ask what the respondent would NOT do.  That's why they can't answer my pointed question --- they didn't even bother to read their own source material.

A "high and disturbing number"?  Sure it is.  Because it's FAKE.  That's the whole idea ----- to get the gullibles to swallow a headline.  WHEN is it ever going to sink in to you Gullibles that these bullshit headlines are written to play y'all like a three-dollar banjo?  A "high and disturbing number" is exactly what's going to sell papers.  DUH!  

Moreover to add insult to gullibility, the question was never about a "terrorist plot" nor did it refer to "tip offs" about such a plot in the UK.  It says, specifically "in Syria".  And _nowhere_ does it ask the exclusionary.

Always vet your source.  Thanks to Papageorgio providing the link that disproves the fake news with his own link that he didn't bother to read but didn't hesitate to trot out when he thought it said something it doesn't.

His own link.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Your Googly Image (what if I told you making a post with nothing heavier than a Googly Image --- which can say anything you and Photoshop want it to --- means you have no point?) says "Google it". So I did.
> 
> This is Giuseppina Pasqualino di Marineo, an Italian performance artist travelling in Turkey on a peace mission who was killed by a motorist, whose story was misrepresented by a blog site candidly called "Yes I'm Right" which claimed "media was ignoring" the story.
> 
> ...


You seriously believe this bolsters your insane take on her rape and murder? 

What was the purpose of her trek again???


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 4, 2017)

> growing Islamophobia



Growing?  Is not, in your opinion, fully fledged?  It sure is by my observation.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

The thread title is poorly crafted and basically an attempt to signify that we are worried about nothing on purpose and irrationally


----------



## MindWars (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130975
> ...




You missed the point of the " BOLD" illiterate MORON


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Have you expressed outrage for the Coptic Christians that were murdered in Egypt? Or were there crickets?


I'm trying to remember if I have seen any liberals on this board express outrage for that.

I don't think I have.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



So two thirds would not report it to the police. Why not?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Aaaaaand here we go AGAIN ----

*****WHERE******* does it say "two thirds would NOT"?

You never read your own link, and this is where the not-reading got you.  Now you have to read it.
I already did.  It ain't there.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train
> ...


Good question


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You quoted it!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No, dishonest question.
I hadn't seen that post before but he's employing yet another strawman --- I have never "expected all of us (or anybody) to appease violent Muslims".  Or violent Christians or violent anythings.  He completely pulled that out of his ass.

Of course, he could always find a quote that proves me wrong.  If one existed.

Cue crickets.

I will not tolerate dishonesty.  Period.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Not only that Muslims are going to Christian lands slaughtering Christians. Why are the Christians being lectured?


Because liberals like Muslims specifically for the fact that they target Christians and Jews.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Because his name is Christian, KATU thought it would be funny to use the headline "Christian attacks muslims, kills two" and retards like Aries fell for it.


Figures


----------



## Issa (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh so you didn't declare war yet? Lybia, afghanistan, iraq, Syria they are just video games to you?



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > The whole planet was asking not to go Iraq and he did...the rest is history.
> ...


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Not only that Muslims are going to Christian lands slaughtering Christians. Why are the Christians being lectured?
> ...


Both Islam and Western Liberalism are under the influence of Satan (the god of this world).


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Blacks killing cops get no blowback by the liberals. Liberals lock arms in solidarity and blame it on white supremacy, white privilege, and racist cops!


While the cops in question lose their lives protecting the same assholes that show up to March against them with hate speech.

Shows you who has the better character and most integrity.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

Issa said:


> Isis and AL qaeda wouldn't have thrived in Iraq during Saddam''s rule. The US invasions with the coalition embolded the ISIS and others...


No, that developed from the vacuum left by OBAMA because the Muslim population doesn't have the will to destroy evil in their own midst (can an evil tree bring forth good fruit?)


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Isis and AL qaeda wouldn't have thrived in Iraq during Saddam''s rule. The US invasions with the coalition embolded the ISIS and others...
> ...



Saddam left the vacuum - toppling him fractured the country into sectarian violence and lawlessness and that opened the door other country's toppling their leaders and further sectarian and ethnic chaos.  Not only that, but you removed an important counter balance to Iran's ambitions.

ISIS was born and is  nourished by that chaos.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Which do you find funny, Pogo? Liberalism or Islam? Or both?

The Hillary-Alinsky-Lucifer Connection

Biblical Evidence Why The Worship of Allah is The Worship of Lucifer


.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Not only that Muslims are going to Christian lands slaughtering Christians. Why are the Christians being lectured?
> ...


They've fallen into this "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" trap.   Holy crap, that's some friend.

That's up to them.  They can live with it now.
.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > So Bernie supporters are the KKK ....
> ...


He stated on his FB page in his own words that he voted for Bernie Sanders in 2016.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Yeah, real reliable source too.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



"Satan".  That term *always *cracks me up.

"Booga booga!!  Scary monster!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cue circular reasoning retort in four......... three............ two..........


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Uterus avatar OP says what?


I was thinking the same thing. LOL


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Must be. You were using it to claim he was a Trump supporter.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Alinsky took it serious enough to dedicate his book to him.

MudHamMud knew he was possessed by the Devil.
Muhammad’s Demon: He Originally Thought He Was Possessed

I'm sure "Jesus" cracks you up too (He "saw Satan fall to the earth like lightning" -- Luke 10:18)

 But then, pearls before swine


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

MaryL said:


> What would Muslim countries do with GAYS?  Is anyone naive enogh to to believe homosexuals would be treated fairly and with the utmost human dignity and  rights in any Muslim country? Hmm, They cut off a woman's clitoris, and call it female circumcision? Euphemisms. We don't allow that in the west. Is it just a coincidence that liberals defend Islam? The very thing that would destroy them?


Liberals also defend hacking off a women's/child's clitoris. There was a whole thread about it.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


As Kathy Griffin found out the hard way when visiting afganastan and the US soldiers kept letting her shake hands and make nice with the locals.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > This Trump supporter is a loser.  I'm not going to call him a monster, because he would like it.
> ...


Yep. He was even taunting Trump supporters to debate him at some stupid rally.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > What would Muslim countries do with GAYS?  Is anyone naive enogh to to believe homosexuals would be treated fairly and with the utmost human dignity and  rights in any Muslim country? Hmm, They cut off a woman's clitoris, and call it female circumcision? Euphemisms. We don't allow that in the west. Is it just a coincidence that liberals defend Islam? The very thing that would destroy them?
> ...



Got a link?

Just FTR, and you all should know this by now --- FGM is a *social *construct.  It's got bupkis to do with any religion.  In fact it FAR predates Islam, Christianism, Judaism and any other religion with which it is conicidental.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



I never described him as a "Trump supporter", dear.  I don't think he's an anything-supporter.  In fact I noted several times that he made noises about both "joining" Rump and "killing" him --- and I always listed those together, to demonstrate his unbalanced fucked-up-with-inherent-contradictions sick mind.

Go ahead -- search my posts.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



The whole idea of anthropomorphizing things we don't understand or can't cope with into a booga-booga man called "Satan" is patently absurd.  I can honestly say I've never bought that song and dance in my life.  Ridiculous --- it's like monsters under the bed when the lights go out.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 5, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



You don't think the EU should vet those entering it with the intent of stopping more of the same as Manchester?? How stupid of you.

Damn; why didn't they? 

Greg


----------



## Issa (Jun 5, 2017)

No no no and no. Hell broke loose after US invasions....They didn't show the civilian casualties through out the occupation's of Iraq and Afghanistan because is not marketable and you didn't care about them. 
Yes thousands among thousands of casualties , and countries turned into ruins , that's how the anger built up and Isis had an easy way to grow and recruit and before them Al Qaeda.
Keep lying to yourself and say that they hate us because of our of life....no honey, the imperialism brought the worst out of that region. Not one single terrorist group was in Iraq, Syria and Lybia....after the weakening of those countries.....they made safe heavens to groups like Isis. I'm from that region and I'm telling you what went down thete. Stop eating the Bullshit.



Death Angel said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Isis and AL qaeda wouldn't have thrived in Iraq during Saddam''s rule. The US invasions with the coalition embolded the ISIS and others...
> ...


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Issa said:


> No no no and no. Hell broke loose after US invasions....They didn't show the civilian casualties through out the occupation's of Iraq and Afghanistan because is not marketable and you didn't care about them.
> Yes thousands among thousands of casualties , and countries turned into ruins , that's how the anger built up and Isis had an easy way to grow and recruit and before them Al Qaeda.
> Keep lying to yourself and say that they hate us because of our of life....no honey, the imperialism brought the worst out of that region. Not one single terrorist group was in Iraq, Syria and Lybia....after the weakening of those countries.....they made safe heavens to groups like Isis. I'm from that region and I'm telling you what went down thete. Stop eating the Bullshit.
> 
> ...



Huh: Saddam had a TERROR STATE; Syria descended into a cess pit all by itself and Libya was a failed State with a lunatic as a leader. Looks to me like the disease was inherent in the patients!!

Greg


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2017)

Eventually, there will have to be something like an "OPERATION RUTHLESS".....government program by popular decree.........if you are a Muslim and you hang in a radical Mosque, you are targeted for termination, which will be done covert-style in the middle of the night. Then we'll see some action out of the "moderates" but not until then. And if you are an American and non-Muslim and don't support it, you're a domestic terror guy yourself. When societal order breaks down, as it is in the UK, people end up taking matters into their own hands.....that's what is going to happen over there.........will be like resistance movements we saw in WWII. Enough of the Brits now realize their asses have been invaded.


----------



## Issa (Jun 5, 2017)

Iraq terror state? 
Remember the US backed Iraq in their war against Iran and then they went to get the oil after fabricating the WMD story.
Libya had a crazy leader, that gives us the right to go topple him and leave Isis in charge?? So the whole world thinks Trump is a joke and a threat to the world does that give anyone the right to remove him?
Syria has the US  fingerprints all over it....we funded the opposition (AL nusra, Isis and the free army)
Be a man and say yes we screwed up and take part of the reponsibility....now let's find a solution.



gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > No no no and no. Hell broke loose after US invasions....They didn't show the civilian casualties through out the occupation's of Iraq and Afghanistan because is not marketable and you didn't care about them.
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Jun 5, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Eventually, there will have to be something like an "OPERATION RUTHLESS".....government program by popular decree.........if you are a Muslim and you hang in a radical Mosque, you are targeted for termination, which will be done covert-style in the middle of the night. Then we'll see some action out of the "moderates" but not until then. And if you are an American and non-Muslim and don't support it, you're a domestic terror guy yourself. When societal order breaks down, as it is in the UK, people end up taking matters into their own hands.....that's what is going to happen over there.........will be like resistance movements we saw in WWII. Enough of the Brits now realize their asses have been invaded.



It's all virtue signalling, teddy bears, and candle lighting. Don't panic, don't be scared, all stand united, blah blah. And a few voices in the wilderness, trying to reveal reality.

What I do think might happen. Vigilante gangs targeting Muslim communities, civil war on the Streets of Britain.


----------



## Issa (Jun 5, 2017)

Go take your meds...
London has a Muslim mayor, Muslim policemen, Muslim firefighters, Muslim doctors, ect....
And guess what you bigot...English people are more educated to spit stupidity like you just did....those who did those acts are 0.001% of Muslims, why would put all in one basket you moron?
They voted in a Muslim mayor after all those terror attacks because they. Are not bigots like your ignorant self.
France rejected ted the racist FN to say no to bigotry too despite the terrorist acts.


skookerasbil said:


> Eventually, there will have to be something like an "OPERATION RUTHLESS".....government program by popular decree.........if you are a Muslim and you hang in a radical Mosque, you are targeted for termination, which will be done covert-style in the middle of the night. Then we'll see some action out of the "moderates" but not until then. And if you are an American and non-Muslim and don't support it, you're a domestic terror guy yourself. When societal order breaks down, as it is in the UK, people end up taking matters into their own hands.....that's what is going to happen over there.........will be like resistance movements we saw in WWII. Enough of the Brits now realize their asses have been invaded.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2017)

Issa said:


> Iraq terror state?
> Remember the US backed Iraq in their war against Iran and then they went to get the oil after fabricating the WMD story.
> Libya had a crazy leader, that gives us the right to go topple him and leave Isis in charge?? So the whole world thinks Trump is a joke and a threat to the world does that give anyone the right to remove him?
> Syria has the US  fingerprints all over it....we funded the opposition (AL nusra, Isis and the free army)
> ...



PCness is ghey.


These are just they type of people ^^ who will be labeled "domestic terrorists" in the future.....the hate-America types who navigate the world in an academia inspired bubble. Nobody cares about some ghey far left theories at this point. Their theory crap 20 years behind the times. People are getting blown up daily......and they will never stop. They need to be hunted down.......aggressively so........and eliminated while they sleep.

The bubble people are the worst.......and when all the PC bullshit finally gets eradicated, these people will go from large minority to fringe.


----------



## Issa (Jun 5, 2017)

Lol crawl back to your hole....Europeans are to civil and educated Mr red neck trigger happy.



Mindful said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Eventually, there will have to be something like an "OPERATION RUTHLESS".....government program by popular decree.........if you are a Muslim and you hang in a radical Mosque, you are targeted for termination, which will be done covert-style in the middle of the night. Then we'll see some action out of the "moderates" but not until then. And if you are an American and non-Muslim and don't support it, you're a domestic terror guy yourself. When societal order breaks down, as it is in the UK, people end up taking matters into their own hands.....that's what is going to happen over there.........will be like resistance movements we saw in WWII. Enough of the Brits now realize their asses have been invaded.
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2017)

By the way........watch how many "bigots" we start seeing emerge in Britain in the coming years!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2017)

The problem here is........mental cases like Issa truly believe that the British brought this on to themselves, thus, no biggie these people died on Saturday night. As I said.......the appeasers in Britain will invariably end up being labeled as domestic terrorists. That's how it works when your country is invaded.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2017)

This will never happen in the United States..........


----------



## Mindful (Jun 5, 2017)

Issa said:


> Lol crawl back to your hole....Europeans are to civil and educated Mr red neck trigger happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't understand one word of your post.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > No no no and no. Hell broke loose after US invasions....They didn't show the civilian casualties through out the occupation's of Iraq and Afghanistan because is not marketable and you didn't care about them.
> ...


When we invaded Iraq we removed the keystone from the arch.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 5, 2017)

Issa said:


> Go take your meds...
> London has a Muslim mayor, Muslim policemen, Muslim firefighters, Muslim doctors, ect....
> And guess what you bigot...English people are more educated to spit stupidity like you just did....those who did those acts are 0.001% of Muslims, why would put all in one basket you moron?
> They voted in a Muslim mayor after all those terror attacks because they. Are not bigots like your ignorant self.
> France rejected ted the racist FN to say no to bigotry too despite the terrorist acts.



So does Saudi Arabia and Iran - how's life for females and gays over there...can ya stand on a street corner and quote bible verses in Saudi Arabia?  Besides, we had a Muslim president here in the US - not really, but he did once say the call to prayer was one of the 'prettiest sounds on earth'.

For someone who decries stereotyping you sure seem to indulge in it yourself.  There are 300+ million Americans in America. What % of those do you think would be diagnosed with 'Islamophobia'?  There are anywhere from 1.6 to 1.8 Muslims in the world - if 0.001% are violent extremists as you say they are, that's well over 1,000,000 people.  That's not Islamophobia, that's math. So what are _you_ worried about?  Why not turn your attention to controlling that 'small' minority, if that's the case - stand tall and educate them about Islam if they are corrupting your religion - there's the proper target for your anger.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 5, 2017)

Issa said:


> Go take your meds...
> London has a Muslim mayor, Muslim policemen, Muslim firefighters, Muslim doctors, ect....
> And guess what you bigot...English people are more educated to spit stupidity like you just did....those who did those acts are 0.001% of Muslims, why would put all in one basket you moron?
> They voted in a Muslim mayor after all those terror attacks because they. Are not bigots like your ignorant self.
> ...



You have a link for the 0.0001, because this is less than the .1 you floated out earlier and didn't provide a link for. Just trying to follow your stats.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



One wonders how many of the "Religion X* is the personification of evil" crowd also believe in "Satan".
Seems to me it would be a prerequisite.  Like a gateway drug -- once you buy the idea that "evil" is a separate thing that can be demonized into some kind of supernatural entity, all kinds of deflections are possible.

*(remembering of course that "Religion X" is equal to the sum of the scares of the other two bigots depending on era, whether Islam, Judaism, Catholicism, Knights Freaking Templar...... )


----------



## Pogo (Jun 5, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq terror state?
> ...



Actually the *domestic terrorists *are the subhuman creatures like the one in the OP of this thread, who flip out at the sight of a black/Latino/Muslim/Jew/lefthander/whatever their bigotry is, and start slashing people's throats when they try to settle the scene into the normal condition of peace.  That's what this entire thread is about, regardless where you try to deflect it to.

They're also those who gun down Sikhs at temple, gun down Indians in a bar, beat a homeless man with a pipe, bomb gay bars and women's health clinics and Olympics, murder doctors, sit in a black church and then open fire, walk into a white "liberal" church and open fire, dress up in white sheets and burn crosses, blow up buildings with a Ryder truck, desecrate Jewish gravesites and smash their beer mug in the face of a stranger for speaking Swahili.  Just to name a few.

Is all that "ghey" enough for ya?  Because there's plenty more.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 5, 2017)

Mindful said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Eventually, there will have to be something like an "OPERATION RUTHLESS".....government program by popular decree.........if you are a Muslim and you hang in a radical Mosque, you are targeted for termination, which will be done covert-style in the middle of the night. Then we'll see some action out of the "moderates" but not until then. And if you are an American and non-Muslim and don't support it, you're a domestic terror guy yourself. When societal order breaks down, as it is in the UK, people end up taking matters into their own hands.....that's what is going to happen over there.........will be like resistance movements we saw in WWII. Enough of the Brits now realize their asses have been invaded.
> ...



That's possible.  Whether Britain or elsewhere including here.  And it will be born of the exact same bigotry-think that this thread incident started with.

Not a "civil" war though --  more like race riots with 'race' replaced by "religion".  Could well be a low-level smoldering, like a century ago when people were getting lynched for the crime of being black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 5, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> as it is in the UK, people end up taking matters into their own hands.....that's what is going to happen over there.........will be like resistance movements we saw in WWII. Enough of the Brits now realize their asses have been invaded.



It seems Britain is too far gone.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 5, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Eventually, there will have to be something like an "OPERATION RUTHLESS".....government program by popular decree.........if you are a Muslim and you hang in a radical Mosque, you are targeted for termination, which will be done covert-style in the middle of the night. Then we'll see some action out of the "moderates" but not until then. And if you are an American and non-Muslim and don't support it, you're a domestic terror guy yourself. When societal order breaks down, as it is in the UK, people end up taking matters into their own hands.....that's what is going to happen over there.........will be like resistance movements we saw in WWII. Enough of the Brits now realize their asses have been invaded.



What a crock of overbubbling fucking arrogance.  So self-absorbed that he can't see the inherent Composition Fallacy he's using as pretext for his jackboot genocide.

SMFH


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 5, 2017)

Issa said:


> Go take your meds...
> English people are more educated to spit stupidity like you just did.....


[/QUOTE]

LOL, Brits are typically incredibly stupid from my experiences.

A lot of them are even more anti-Polish, than anti-Muslim, or anti-Black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 5, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> The problem here is........mental cases like Issa truly believe that the British brought this on to themselves, thus, no biggie these people died on Saturday night. As I said.......the appeasers in Britain will invariably end up being labeled as domestic terrorists. That's how it works when your country is invaded.



This would never happen in Britain.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> If this were a Muslim anywhere in the West, there would be five threads on it already.  But this is a good ole American boy; a guy who doesn't like Muslims or a lot of other folks different from him.  Exercising his American right of free speech, he was ranting against this one and that one on a train in Portland Oregon last night.  He turned his focus on two Muslim girls in the car, one wearing a hijab.  Two guys intervened and were killed by Christian.  A third is in the hospital but expected to be okay.
> 
> Crickets here.  You guys are making me sick with your whining about violent liberals, playing that same video from months ago of protesters breaking windows at Berkeley.   This is violence too.  But it's okay to ignore and not condemn because .... why?  Guy broke more than windows in his hate.
> 
> ...



He looks like Toad Nugent and Sarah Palin had a son. And he LOVED killing turkeys.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




lol........fringe theory is ghey s0n. As the body counts rise, nobody out there is worried about Jewish, Christian et. al. terrorism except the progressive k00k fringe. And that's the only thing that matters thank God........in due time, guys like you will be considered domestic terrorists by the masses. LOL....you're gonna be housebound s0n!!! Yep........white Christian bigots like me will be dominating society because it will be the will of the people........when all the PC bullshit disappears. Progressives will need to leave this country.....or sit on the sidelines and not utter a word.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The problem here is........mental cases like Issa truly believe that the British brought this on to themselves, thus, no biggie these people died on Saturday night. As I said.......the appeasers in Britain will invariably end up being labeled as domestic terrorists. That's how it works when your country is invaded.
> ...





Actually.......in the near future, you are going to start seeing a nationalistic fervor build in Britain. You still have a substantial culture there that is starting to feel like it is going away. They are learning how fucking stoopid it was to allow mass immigration. Stoopid fuckers let themselves be invaded over there.

And the history of the world shows us......as society descends into civil disorder, people take shit into their own hands.......watch this shit as it unfolds. It will end up being highly instructive to Americans.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Go take your meds...
> ...



But London isn't Saudi Arabia and the mayor is British not Saudi.  Why make comparisons as if somehow being of a particular faith precludes  any ability at democratic governance, national loyalty and values, and some how instantly pigeonholes a person as a regressive, wife beating, gay killing Misogynist.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> But London isn't Saudi Arabia and the mayor is British not Saudi.



My response to Issa, who found it necessary to point out the religion of London's mayor, and some first responders, is quite in context of his post - unlike yours to me as follows.



Coyote said:


> Why make comparisons as if somehow being of a particular faith precludes  any ability at democratic governance, national loyalty and values, and some how instantly pigeonholes a person as a regressive, wife beating, gay killing Misogynist.



If you read all that into my response - I suggest reading it again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 6, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Well, they had plenty of time to awaken, no?


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 6, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


A "true american" is anyone who loves America......warts and all.
 America is the most prized place to move to of any country on earth.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



So you're threatening to come slash my throat like your hero in the OP story?  You know -- the "patriot"?

Well isn't that informative.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




Lol Islam is an ideology that's like asking what precludes a national socialist the ability of democratic governance.  And as already established 90%+ of the global Muslim population is anti-Semitic, homophobic, theocratic, and misogynistic.  In fact a recent poll found that a full 2/3s of British Muslims would not report on a fellow Muslim for joining ISIL.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



He is a hero, patriot, and freedom fighter, we need more like him.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > But London isn't Saudi Arabia and the mayor is British not Saudi.
> ...



I also read what Issa was responding to.  Did you?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



And apparently...it didn't actually say that.


----------



## Issa (Jun 6, 2017)

That's what a bigot thinks....I'm  a Muslim and I don't fit on your discription nor does most Muslims....stop watching FOX.
I honestly think should worry more about the orange man than terrorist at this point , he's far a bether threat than a anything else right now.


Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> That's what a bigot thinks....I'm  a Muslim and I don't fit on your discription nor does most Muslims....stop watching FOX.
> I honestly think should worry more about the orange man than terrorist at this point , he's far a bether threat than a anything else right now.
> 
> 
> ...





Trump's an old man with zero history of violence.


On the other hand.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> That's what a bigot thinks....I'm  a Muslim and I don't fit on your discription nor does most Muslims....stop watching FOX.
> I honestly think should worry more about the orange man than terrorist at this point , he's far a bether threat than a anything else right now.
> 
> 
> ...



Im laughing........these mental cases throw out this term "Islamophobia" as if it is some fringe sentiment. Wait'll people get a load of some of the conflict that is going to emerge in the coming months and years, both here and especially EU nations. Will get to a point where the mere mention of Islamophobia by a mental case will lead to that person getting smacked upside of the head......a lot........or worse. As the body counts rise, PCness will be something that is soon on life support........because it needs to be. Apologists for the terror bad guys.........like we see in this forum......will become the new domestic terrorists. Watch this shit unfold......its gonna be a hoot.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > That's what a bigot thinks....I'm  a Muslim and I don't fit on your discription nor does most Muslims....stop watching FOX.
> ...



MORE Jeremy Christianesque threats.  Unbelievable.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 6, 2017)

When the population of all the Maryland cities surrounding DC wants to kill you then that's a systemic problem
Muslim apologists try to reduce to the ridiculous the percentages but it's still tens of thousands of people if not hundreds
Why do you not take responsibility for your own sick mess instead of castigating those who point it out?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Think there's any Muslims who speak Arabic?  Maybe a couple?
--- because those people *ARE* Semites by definition, shit-for-brains.



Call Sign Chaos said:


> In fact a recent poll found that a full 2/3s of British Muslims would not report on a fellow Muslim for joining ISIL.



*BULLSHIT*.  It found no such thing.  No such question was in that poll and this bullshit has already been disproven, including right here in this thread.  So you're a baldfaced liar.

Go ahead, try to prove me wrong.  Show us the question number/page number where that is.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> Go take your meds...
> London has a Muslim mayor, Muslim policemen, Muslim firefighters, Muslim doctors, ect....
> And guess what you bigot...English people are more educated to spit stupidity like you just did....those who did those acts are 0.001% of Muslims, why would put all in one basket you moron?
> They voted in a Muslim mayor after all those terror attacks because they. Are not bigots like your ignorant self.
> ...


But you're stupid or what ? ... France is going to have shit because Marine has not been elected, it's true you do not care  about that it does not happen to you that your muslim friends the one you defend and protect have come killed of the French. Fuck you


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...





Oh s0n.....its going to be far more than threats!! Just illustrates again how clueless the multiculturalist Disney dwellers are. The level of hostility has never been this close to the surface. As more shit happens in the UK, Americans are going to be treated to a display of nationalism not seen in their lifetimes........write it down now!! Those who love their culture ( unlike progressives who hate their culture ) will take matters into their own hands when their government doesn't do dick. The era of rampant multiculturalism is on life support as we shall see.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> That's what a bigot thinks....I'm  a Muslim and I don't fit on your discription nor does most Muslims....stop watching FOX.



Well here's the thing, you're a Taqqiya spewing Muslim piece of shit who is not to be trusted.  The polling data proves me right:

On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:

Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:

Antisemitism | Pew Research Center

On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:

Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism:

_
The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_

http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf

On homophobia:

_Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._


Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian

On theocracy:

_According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.

Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."

The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.

According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._

Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread

And the most recent poll that I mentioned showing that a full 2/3s of British Muslims would not report a fellow Muslim to authorities for joining ISIL:

_A new ICM poll has discovered two out of three Muslims in Britain would not give the government any information if they knew details about a terror plot._

These disturbing poll results seem to indicate the government’s counter-terrorism program, named Prevent, is unlikely to provide much usable information on active threats, if it passes along any information at all, The Express reports.

2/3rds Of British Muslims Wouldn’t Tell Government About A Terror Plot


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2017)

The British government has been indoctrinating their citizens to be multicultural zombies for the past 5 decades. As the body count rises, people will start waking up and smelling the maple nut crunch. People like the Poles don't need that many bumpy cucumbers up the pooper to act. Go watch some vids............classic winning!!


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Think there's any Muslims who speak Arabic?  Maybe a couple?
> --- because those people *ARE* Semites by definition, shit-for-brains.



And by definition anti-Semitism does not and never has referred to hatred of the Semitic linguistic category but does now and has always referred exclusively to hatred of Jews, you stupid ignorant cunnt.




> *BULLSHIT*.  It found no such thing.  No such question was in that poll and this bullshit has already been disproven, including right here in this thread.  So you're a baldfaced liar.
> 
> Go ahead, try to prove me wrong.  Show us the question number/page number where that is.



A new ICM poll has discovered two out of three Muslims in Britain would not give the government any information if they knew details about a terror plot.

These disturbing poll results seem to indicate the government’s counter-terrorism program, named Prevent, is unlikely to provide much usable information on active threats, if it passes along any information at all, The Express reports.

2/3rds Of British Muslims Wouldn’t Tell Government About A Terror Plot

*"Astonishing" two in three British Muslims would NOT give police terror tip-offs*
TWO thirds of British Muslims would not inform the police if they thought that somebody close to them had become involved with terrorist sympathisers, according to a poll.

Two thirds of British Muslims would not give police terror tip-offs | UK | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




He is a freedom fighter, we need more like him.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> That's what a bigot thinks....I'm  a Muslim and I don't fit on your discription nor does most Muslims....stop watching FOX.
> I honestly think should worry more about the orange man than terrorist at this point , he's far a bether threat than a anything else right now.
> 
> 
> ...



We hear a lot from the talking heads however nothing from the victims or the families. These are the ones that will live with the death, hate and ramifications from a bunch of low life scum that have no respect for Mohamed or Allah. to kill them and obliterate them from the earth would be to kind. 

We need to eradicate the evil that lays with the terrorists, we need to show kindness, warmth and empathy for those that have lost loved ones, that have been injured or maimed by these ruthless cowards that claim they are from Islam. 

Families that are turned upside down, losing husbands, wives, aunts, uncles, mothers, fathers, sisters, brothers and children. Then pain and suffering of those the scum have caused is where the focus should be. The spiritual, physical, emotional damage is the issue, not the terrorist or those being accused of being terrorists, they suffer little as compared to the real victims and their families. The bastard terrorist don't give a shit what religion, what your skin color is, what your sexual preference is, all they want is death and mayhem. The terrorist will kill liberals,conservatives, Muslims, Christians and won't think twice. 

The terrorists want war and death, we need to oblige them. Thoughts and prayers to the real victims and their families and death to all the terrorists, everywhere.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 6, 2017)

I guess until they get some high-up GOVT hogs nothing will change?  Blowing up 100 kids don't do it?  Running over 100 tourist don't do it?  Got to move "up the chain"....poison a GOVT dinner as they feed on taxpayer food? Shoot up a  Dem rally?   Blow up a bunch of MSM reporters feeding at the buffet line.  Maybe then?  They got a soccer match and a concert...........nothing happened but more of the same.

remember the old Raw-Hide TV show?  "move em' up head em out"


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 6, 2017)

See we are stuck with the predicament of being a kind hearted Nation and People who must accept what the killers say about representing Islam rather than their defenders who say they do not


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 6, 2017)

Guy on the Long drive Championships on TV is carrying the Golf ball ~370 yards in the Oinklahoma night air?  409 yards Longest drive I have seen so far...........WOW!   ooops...wrong board.  Sorry.  Have me suspended?

Three football fields including end zones is 360 yards. or ~330 meters for Tilly. 

One guy bombed his 10 drives.............not one ball landed in play.  OB.  He is out.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 6, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> I guess until they get some high-up GOVT hogs nothing will change?  Blowing up 100 kids don't do it?  Running over 100 tourist don't do it?  Got to move "up the chain"....poison a GOVT dinner as they feed on taxpayer food? Shoot up a  Dem rally?   Blow up a bunch of MSM reporters feeding at the buffet line.  Maybe then?  They got a soccer match and a concert...........nothing happened but more of the same.
> 
> remember the old Raw-Hide TV show?  "move em' up head em out"


I am French Old Yeller so I do my best to grasp sometimes what is said in English. I hope if that's what you're talking about that Trump will do something against ISIS me I love Americans people and you've been spared for a while you've had attacks but let's say everything is for us now Europe and Obama The heartless man had said but good we are no longer the gendarmes of the world. We do not find a gendarmes in the world thanks to this imbecile Obama and Trump does not have the same vision but he wants countries to pay their share of the cake for security and I agree with him this Is not just the American taxpayer to pay. The Germans are also the ones who make us pay, they do not want to paid anything as they say they want the butter and the money of the butter.
After all its attacks I do not know what could happen for the war to be declared at the Islamic state?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



----- and now throatslash-boi TRIPLES down on his own threat.

I think he's even somehow expecting different results too.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Think there's any Muslims who speak Arabic?  Maybe a couple?
> ...



Se·mit·ic
səˈmidik/
_adjective_
adjective: *Semitic*

*1*.
relating to or denoting a family of languages that includes Hebrew, Arabic, and Aramaic and certain ancient languages such as Phoenician and Akkadian, constituting the main subgroup of the Afro-Asiatic family.
*2*.
relating to the *peoples who speak the Semitic languages, especially Hebrew and Arabic.*
Idiot.



Call Sign Chaos said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > *BULLSHIT*.  It found no such thing.  No such question was in that poll and this bullshit has already been disproven, including right here in this thread.  So you're a baldfaced liar.
> ...



Are you completely illiterate, or just born stupid?  Let's not rule out both.

I just asked you to cite the *Question number and/or page number* where this citation was.  All you did was trot in some links to bullshit sources that lied about this fake question, which does not exist.

I also told you straight out that I busted this fake news several days ago.  You could have read it in post 1151.  But noooooooo  You had to dig yourself even deeper.

Not only does that question not even exist ---- you didn't bother to read the poll results.
I did.  And that's why I know a fuck of a lot more than you.

Here it is -- *Question 37, page 323.  *You can read it for yourself.:

*"If you thought that someone who is close to you was getting involved with people who support terrorism in Syria, would you:"* (followed by choices of what they would do in that case)

The 'winner' in that question was "Talk directly to that person about it to dissuade them" (46%)

Next was "Look for help" at 37%. "Help" was defined in the poll as talking to one's own family, talking to the recruit's family, consulting an imam, and community organisations.

The only other avenue offered to counter the person being recruited was "Report it to the police" at 34%. "I would not get involved" was chosen by less than ten percent.

In other words* of the three avenues listed to stop the recruit from getting involved in terrorism (specifically in Syria), "report it to the police" was deemed the least directly effective of the three*.

Personal contact was deemed more effective, followed by guidance from community groups, families and religious clerics. *ALL* of them are methods of dissuading the recruit from that course, the only difference being which avenue would be most effective. Direct personal intervention was preferred over indirect third-party take-a-number intervention.  Fucking DUH.

And you'll notice that 46 + 37 + 34 add up to 117%, meaning many would follow *more than one of those courses simultaneously*. All for the same purpose of arresting the recruitment of this hypothetical person to terrorism.  _In Syria, specifically._

That's it, the end.  They said _personal action_ would be more effective than the indirect "reporting it to the police". Ask any Second Amendment person on this site about a similar situation versus "report it to the police" and watch a similar result.
_
So where_ is the negatively-phrased question that says the respondent *"would not"* report it to the police?

Again that was asserted here:

"Astonishing" two in three British Muslims* would NOT *give police terror tip-offs​
and here:

A new ICM poll has discovered two out of three Muslims in Britain *would not give the government any information* if they knew *details about a terror plot*.​
and here:

Two thirds of British Muslims* would not *give police terror tip-offs​*
 Where* does that finding appear in this poll?

*NOWHERE*. That question does not exist. _Nowhere_ does it ask what the respondent would NOT do. That's why you can't answer my pointed question --- you didn't even bother to read your own source material.  And in a typical display of the same ignorance, your bottom headline is a triple-lie --- not only did no one say they "would not", the question was never about a "terror plot" NOR was it about informing "the government".  NEITHER OF THOSE QUESTIONS IS EVEN ASKED.

*When* is it ever going to sink in to you Fake News Gullibles that these bullshit headlines are written to play y'all like a three-dollar banjo?

Moreover to add insult to gullibility, the question was never about a "terrorist plot" nor did it refer to "tip offs" about such a plot in the UK. It says, specifically "in Syria". _Nowhere _does it refer to "informing the government'.  And _nowhere_ does it ask the exclusionary "what would you NOT do".  There's no way for a respondent to say they "would not alert the police" since there's _*NO SUCH QUESTION IN THE POLL.  ANYWHERE.*_



Go ahead illiterate moron --- try to prove me wrong.  Here's the report in its entirety.  All 615 pages of it.  Find me anywhere that question is so stated.  Fricking IDIOT.


Bonus track, bigot-boi:  On this post:



Call Sign Chaos said:


> On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:



That question came up in the same poll above.  Sharia support came in at a whopping 1 (one) percent.  That sound like an "overwhelming majority" to you?  I could tell you what page that's on but fuck it, slacker, you're already behind.  Go get off your lazy ass and do some homework for a change.

Again --- quit being so goddam gullible for every Pam Geller who wants to play you like a three-dollar sword-swallowing banjo just because she thinks it looks funny.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > I guess until they get some high-up GOVT hogs nothing will change?  Blowing up 100 kids don't do it?  Running over 100 tourist don't do it?  Got to move "up the chain"....poison a GOVT dinner as they feed on taxpayer food? Shoot up a  Dem rally?   Blow up a bunch of MSM reporters feeding at the buffet line.  Maybe then?  They got a soccer match and a concert...........nothing happened but more of the same.
> ...



Not to worry Dalia --- that post doesn't make any sense in English either.  C'est complètement con.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

Video of Jeremy Christian 15 hours prior, ranting and threatening to stab someone on the MAX the previous day 

From KOIN-TV.  Video at the link.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> Iraq terror state?
> Remember the US backed Iraq in their war against Iran and then they went to get the oil after fabricating the WMD story.



Lies on both accounts we aided Iran as well we didn't want a victor in that particular war


There was no WMD fabrication on the part of the US, in fact the fabrication came from Saddam as a deterrent for the Iranians, it didn't work out well for him.

The US didn't take Iraqi oil (allthough we should have) in fact the Iraqi Constitution grants that the oil resources of Iraq are under the ownership of the whole of the Iraqi people for the first time in their history.



> Libya had a crazy leader, that gives us the right to go topple him



He didn't tow the line so we increased the pressure on his neck until it snapped.



> and leave Isis in charge??



No they get to die too.



> So the whole world thinks Trump is a joke and a threat to the world does that give anyone the right to remove him?



Like to see you try, on your knees Muslim dog.



> Syria has the US  fingerprints all over it....we funded the opposition (AL nusra, Isis and the free army)



No we only aided the FSA you lying fuck, in fact it was Assad who aided ISIL when he granted them shelter in Syria when they were still AQI, in fact he still brokers their oil you stupid fuck.


----------



## froggy (Jun 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> I think you are talking about the imperialist west....the brits, the French, and now the US. Hen was the last time  Muslim country went on invading other countries?
> 
> 
> A different type of bloody conquest occurred through the movement of whole tribal groups between the east and the west. Again, just to name a few, the Huns, the Goths, and the Avars came from as far away as western Asia, central Asia, and China respectively in the fifth through the seventh centuries A.D. Indeed, the Avars from northern China and Mongolia were besieging Constantinople in 626 A.D., at the very moment Mohammed was a merchant in Arabia. Indeed, the Avars, by this siege, were one of the forces that weakened the Byzantines (there were many other, perhaps more important, forces) to the extent that most of the Byzantine mid-eastern empire fell relatively easily to the Muslims


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > That's what a bigot thinks....I'm  a Muslim and I don't fit on your discription nor does most Muslims....stop watching FOX.
> ...


I think those being falsely accused end up suffering as much as the families.  Because their lives can be just as ruined.  They can be lynched and driven from their homes or ostracized.  That too is a family turned upside down, but they are invisible.


----------



## froggy (Jun 6, 2017)

Islamic terrorism - Wikipedia


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Thank you for the definition of Semitic, I already told you you fucking moron that the term anti-Semitic does not and has never referred to hatred of the Semitic linquistic classification you fucking moron, it refers today and always has referred exclusively to hatred of Jews:


*Definition of anti–Semitism*

:  hostility toward or discrimination against Jews as a religious, ethnic, or racial group
See _anti–Semitism_ defined for English-language learners

Definition of ANTI-SEMITISM

*Etymology[edit]*
From the German _Antisemitismus_, which was coined in 1879 by German political agitator Wilhelm Marr to replace _Judenhass_ ("Jew-hatred") to make hatred of the Jews seem rational and sanctioned by scientific knowledge. The similar term _antisemitisch_ (“anti-semitic”) was first used in 1860, by Jewish scholar Moritz Steinschneider. See Wikipedia's article on the etymology and usage of the term.

The term is superficially/synchronically equivalent to _anti-_ +‎ _Semitism_ (see _Semite_), for which reason it is rarely extended to cover prejudice against _any_ Semitic people, or against adherents of any of the religions that originated among the Semitic peoples (the Abrahamic religions). See the usage notes.

*Usage notes[edit]*

Though _Semitic_ refers in a broader sense to all those who speak Semitic languages (including e.g. Arabs and Assyrians), the term *anti-Semitism has historically referred to prejudice against Jews alone.* To avoid the confusion of the misnomer, many scholars of the subject (such as Emil Fackenheim) now favor the unhyphenated _antisemitism_ in order to emphasize that the word should be read as a single unified term, not as a meaningful root word-prefix combination.[1][2][3] (See Wikipedia's article on the etymology and usage of the term.) *Use of the term to refer to prejudice against any Semitic people is rare and nonstandard.*
God you're a dumb bitch fucking kill yourself.




> Are you completely illiterate, or just born stupid?  Let's not rule out both.
> 
> I just asked you to cite the *Question number and/or page number* where this citation was.  All you did was trot in some links to bullshit sources that lied about this fake question, which does not exist.
> 
> ...



Hey stupid cuntt I already fucking read it, from Pg 323:


*Q.37 If you thought that someone who is close to you was getting involved with people who support terrorism in Syria, would you ... Base: All respondents*

Only 34% said they would report it to the police you stupid fucking bitch meaning that a full 2/3s would guess what?  Not report it to the police.

https://www.icmunlimited.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Mulims-full-suite-data-plus-topline.pdf

Now kindly fucking kill yourself you fucking collaborating whore.




> Bonus track, bigot-boi:  On this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lying cunnt, on pg. 123 the following is asked:

*Table 47 Q.14 To what extent, if at all, would you support or oppose there being areas of Britain in which Sharia law is introduced instead of British law? Base: All respondents-*

Only 43% opposed.

Furthermore:







Chapter 1: Beliefs About Sharia

_According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.

Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."

The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.

According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._

Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



BS! I'll take all the hate you want to dish out to spend one more minute with my daughter, to compare the two is just plain insensitive and ignorant. Lose a daughter or a son and your life is ruined and there is no getting rid of the pain. 

Lynching is a different level because it does involve the death of a mother, father, sister, brother, aunt, uncle, son, daughter, grandfather, grandmother. 

You may equate the two, I cannot nor will I ever.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> *Q.37 If you thought that someone who is close to you was getting involved with people who support terrorism in Syria, would you ... Base: All respondents*
> 
> Only 34% said they would report it to the police you stupid fucking bitch meaning that a full 2/3s would guess what? Not report it to the police.



My, you are a special kind of illiterate aintchya Twinketoes?

THE QUESTION OF WHAT THE RESPONDENT WOULD NOT DO *DOES. NOT. EXIST.
*
What did it go by too fast for ya Twink?  Let's see it again in slo-mo.

Q.37 If you thought that someone who is close to you was getting involved with people who support terrorism in Syria, would you ...

STOP.  "Would you" is asking what POSITIVE action "you" would take.  It is not asking what action you would *NOT* take.  This is followed by several choices of what "you" **WOULD** (not "would not") do to address this person "getting involved with people who support terrorism in Syria".​
Here then are the choices, of POSITIVE actions the respondent *WOULD* do:

Talk to the person directly about it to dissuade them
Look for help ("help" defined later in the doc as consulting one's own family, the recruit's family, an imam or a community group)
Report it to the police
These were followed by three cop-out options:

I don't think someone close to me would get involved with people who support terrorism
Let the person deal with it themselves -- I wouldn't get involved
Don't know
There you go, shit-for-brains........... three _nonexclusive_ _positive_ choices of how to dissuade the person from terrorism, and three deflections that don't answer the question at all.  ZERO options for "ruling out" anything.   The only option up there that in any way approaches your knuckledragger drooling fantasy of "would not alert the police" is number five, "I wouldn't get involved".  That pulled *under ten percent.*  Not quite the two-thirds you liars make it out to be, is it, hackbreath?

Again, the question is "how would you talk them out of it" and the answers reflect that direct person-to-person confrontation would be more effective than taking it to the police.  The person directly, their family, an imam, a community group --- all **trusted** entities; that is, trusted by the hypothetical person whose judgment is swaying  Any freaking moron knows these are more effective than taking it to the police, who are a third party and_ notorious for needing a crime to be in progress to be able to take action. _Because that's their job, Dumbshit.

Want an example of that, Dimbulb?  Look no further than the topic of this thread, Jeremy Christian.  Fifteen hours before he slashed three Samaritans' throats he was on the same train ranting against the train driver and threatening to stab somebody.  Three weeks before he was prancing around a rally giving Nazi salutes and railing against Muslims and "*******".  What the fuck did the police do?  What _could_ they do before he acted?

Now what if some family member had gotten him into mental health help to defuse him before he went off?
"OH NOES!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  THEY DIDN'T GO TO THE POLICE!?" 

FUCK you, mental plugged toilet.

And AGAIN for the slow of wit ---- your own bullshit links morphed this question into giving (1) "the government" (2) "tip-offs" about (3) a terrorist "plot" --- _NONE_ of which exist anywhere in the question.

So no imbecile, it _does not_ mean that.

Now on to part two. Question 10, page 83, and I quote:
*Q.10 If you had the choice, which one of the following would you consider to be the ideal way for you to lead your life in Britain today?*

-- followed by various choices topped by "I would fully integrate with non-Muslims in all aspects of life" followed by other options of integrating on most things while maintaining separate schooling, etc.  The bottom choice reads "I would like to live in a fully separate Islamic area in Britain, subject to Sharia Law".  You know, like those fantasy "No Go Zones" you comic book fetishists love to dream up and jack off to?

That got one percent.  ONE.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > No no no and no. Hell broke loose after US invasions....They didn't show the civilian casualties through out the occupation's of Iraq and Afghanistan because is not marketable and you didn't care about them.
> ...




That's not the truth. That's the AP dialogue they would have you believe.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
You don't think the friends and family of Best and Nakmai-Meche are in pain right now?

You don't think the Sikhs shot to death by a bigot who thought he was shooting Muslims felt pain?  Or that of the cab driver stabbed for being Muslim?  Or Dylann Roof's victims in the church, killed for being black?

HOW could they not?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...




I keep a list.....when I get on a keyboard/PC the bell will toll for thee


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




^Maximum baitcasting achievement unlocked!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Go back and reread my post. What did I say when it involves killing, then they are on the same plains as those killed by the terrorists. When it comes to that Neanderthal in Portland, he needs to be put to death. I'm all for the death penalty and for him, torture would be too good for him.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




Grocery list?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> Iraq terror state?
> Remember the US backed Iraq in their war against Iran and then they went to get the oil after fabricating the WMD story.
> Libya had a crazy leader, that gives us the right to go topple him and leave Isis in charge?? So the whole world thinks Trump is a joke and a threat to the world does that give anyone the right to remove him?
> Syria has the US  fingerprints all over it....we funded the opposition (AL nusra, Isis and the free army)
> ...





I agree with Issa on this.

The truth is that Bush fucked Saddam over royally and Saddam got mad and put a hit on him.

Therefore his son used the might of the US military to enrich his friends with ties to the MIC by declaring war and go after the guy

who threatened his daddy.


Syria, CIA or somebody was arming "moderate rebels" against Assad. Assad is not the bad guy there.

Libya: Remember how Obama was buddying it up with Momar 2 months before Hillary killed him?

He didn't know.

Saddam was poised to put the African on a gold standard which would weaken the petrodollar, so Hillary's

masters told her to depose him.

Very shortly to Hillary doing her masters' bidding by killing Khadafi, the AP started circulating fake anti-Momar

news stories, they

probably involved "gassing" of some sort, sound familiar? Same crap they do with Assad.

All that being said, Islam and America are incompatible.

Islam is a world-domination program in the guise of a religion.

I hate what our government has done in many Muslim countries, starting with Iran, which was the first failed

"regime-change" that I know of.

So many deaths are on the hands of the Bushes and Clintons it's overwhelming.

Obama too, but the scale of the Clintons and Bushes crimes against humanity is flabbergasting.

Prescott Bush helped fund the Nazis, that's how far back it goes with them.


They should never have been in power, but now it's too late.

All we can do from here is go forward and rebuild.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh I hope not.  I don't trust anyone to make my groceries.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I already DID read your post.  After Coyote said, 'I think those being falsely accused end up suffering as much as the families' your reply was "BS".  

Where you invoking "Barbra Streisand"?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 6, 2017)

It's stunningly stupid for the usually stupid Muzz defenders to be equating this Jeremey  guy with all the terrorists attacks and to suggest that his act somehow mitigates the atrocities is just ghoulish. In a way they are all ghouls, blowing people to bits. And he did not even physically attack anyone until he was attacked. Prior to that it was merely speech . Libs like to make things no where near equal as equal, part of the feelings over facts fraud


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Coyote specifically mentioned lynching and I responded with this, "Lynching is a different level because it does involve the death of a mother, father, sister, brother, aunt, uncle, son, daughter, grandfather, grandmother." 

So, I don't equate having to move or being discriminated against as the same level of victims who have lost a life or had a close relative lose a life.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Having to move, is losing a home and a community.

Was listening to NPR about a Coptic woman in Egypt, where discrimmination and violence (not killing) have forced her out of a village she's lived in for generations.

I don't think these things should be minimized.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I don't minimize it, it just not the same for me. I'd rather move than lose I loved one. You may not feel the same.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq terror state?
> ...



You're giving Carter a pass? You sure about that, Duke?

Greg


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 7, 2017)

Pogo said:


> My, you are a special kind of illiterate aintchya Twinketoes?
> 
> THE QUESTION OF WHAT THE RESPONDENT WOULD NOT DO *DOES. NOT. EXIST.
> *



God you are one stupid collaborating whore, if only 34% would go to the police that by default means that the other 66% would not.  So fuck you stupid fucking bitch.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 7, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Those who have allowed the enemy in the gates and who continue to advocate on their behalf will suffer the fate reserved for all traitors, we are coming.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The difference between treason and just being dumb politically is huge. There must of course be a Court Case BEFORE the executions.

Greg


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 7, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > My, you are a special kind of illiterate aintchya Twinketoes?
> ...


2 out of 3 muzzies side with their religion over the lives of the citizens of "their" country. I bet the truth is, it's even greater than 2/3. Muslims LIE.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 7, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> and for him, torture would be too good for him


Can we torture Muslim killers too, or are we just holding our own to a higher standard?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 7, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm all for extrajudicial executions of these collaborating scum, in many if not most cases the government is in on this treason, especially in Britain, the dead collaborating whore Jo Cox who was in on the Rotherham conspiracy of silence would be a good example of that.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 7, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



I don't know what Carter did, except to try to be diplomatic with barbarians?

If you mean the Cuba thing, eh.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 7, 2017)

Issa said:


> That's what a bigot thinks....I'm  a Muslim and I don't fit on your discription nor does most Muslims....stop watching FOX.
> I honestly think should worry more about the orange man than terrorist at this point , he's far a bether threat than a anything else right now.



The funny thing about bigots - when they look in the mirror they don't recognize themselves.  (orange man, FOX watchers?)

For example - who cares about the religion, skin color or gender of elected officials and first responders?  It is expected they will do their jobs_ regardless_ of religion, skin color or gender, not in _spite_ of it. Right?

At this point in time, it is those who claim to be your fellow believers who are blowing up children at concerts, running down and stabbing innocent people in the name of your god - and rather than condemn their actions or express sympathy for the victims you point out that of the 1.6 to 1.8 Billion Muslims only 0.001 % (more than a million, btw) are extremists.  Non-muslims _do_ get that...your anger is misdirected.

To assume that they are out to blame _all_ muslims is a straw man stuffed with stereotypes, paranoia _and_ bigotry.  Even the wizard can't give that straw man a brain.


ps - if I missed your condemnation of the slaughter-in-the-name-of-religion and expressions of sympathy for the victims, my apologies.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 7, 2017)

ISIS just attacked Iran's parliament, so maybe they finally jumped the shark.


----------



## froggy (Jun 7, 2017)

Origin Of Islam


Islam is man made religion most man made religious  followers get sucked in to terrorism and then people blame all religions as being terrorist.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



No; the Iranian Revolution 1 that was given free reign by Carter and his inept admin. To me that is the cause of the Iran/Iraq war, the war between Iraq and Kuwait and ultimately the Iraq War with the Rest of the World. The strategy of Saddam to get rid of a "weak" Iran once and for all was what destroyed the balance, as it was, in the ME, and that could not have happened without Carter.

Greg


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 7, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Yes that happened under his watch, but I do believe his policy was non-interference, correct?

Overthrowing the Shah was an organic happening, no?

Who "installed" the Shah in 1953? Yah. 

Failed regime-change plan #1 in my book.

The thing is, they keep thinking it's a good idea and "it'll really really work this time".

Whoever "they" is needs to stop that shit.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 7, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yes that happened under his watch, but I do believe his policy was non-interference, correct?
> 
> Overthrowing the Shah was an organic happening, no?
> 
> ...



Actually I think the magic formula is jobs now.  Jobs will soothe the savage breast - and all this time I thought it was music.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 7, 2017)

Issa said:


> ...I'm a Muslim and I don't fit on your discription nor does most Muslims....stop watching FOX.
> *I honestly think should worry more about the orange man than terrorist at this point* , he's far a bether threat than a anything else right now



And you just proved you fit the description.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > That's what a bigot thinks....I'm  a Muslim and I don't fit on your discription nor does most Muslims....stop watching FOX.
> ...



This just in for the 5,313rd time ---- "orange" is not a natural skin colour.  You have to paint it on deliberately.

What does the ensuing colour matter?  It doesn't.  But it does speak volumes about the character of a person who would deliberately paint his own face that way.  Which by the way is closely related to the image in my sigline just below.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That assertion is bullshit and already proven to be bullshit.  TWICE.

Which says much about why you cut that entire refutation out of my post, the equivalent of going "la la la" and cowering in the corner making low moaning noises into your pillow until those pesky "facts" go away.

Whelp --- they _don't_ go away.  And there ain't a damn thing you can do about that.

Now let's restore that part of the post you can't deal with.  Get your pillow on.

*Q.37 If you thought that someone who is close to you was getting involved with people who support terrorism in Syria, would you ...*

STOP. "Would you" is asking what POSITIVE action "you" would take. It is not asking what action you would *NOT* take. This is followed by several choices of what "you" **WOULD** (not "would not") do to address this person "getting involved with people who support terrorism in Syria".​
Here then are the choices, of POSITIVE actions the respondent *WOULD* do:

Talk to the person directly about it to dissuade them
Look for help ("help" defined later in the doc as consulting one's own family, the recruit's family, an imam or a community group)
Report it to the police
These were followed by three cop-out options:

I don't think someone close to me would get involved with people who support terrorism
Let the person deal with it themselves -- I wouldn't get involved
Don't know
Three _nonexclusive_ _positive_ choices of how to dissuade the person from terrorism, and three deflections that don't answer the question at all. ZERO options for "ruling out" anything. The only option up there that in any way approaches this knuckledragger drooling fantasy of "would not alert the police" is number five, "I wouldn't get involved". That pulled *under ten percent.* Not quite the "two-thirds" the bullshit headline pretends it to be, is it?

Again, the question is "how would you talk them out of it" and the answers reflect that direct person-to-person confrontation would be more effective than taking it to the police. The person directly, their family, an imam, a community group --- all **trusted** entities; that is, trusted by the hypothetical person whose judgment is swaying Any freaking moron knows these are more effective than taking it to the police, who are a third party and_ notorious for needing a crime to be in progress to be able to take action. _Because that's their job.

Want an example? Look no further than the topic of this thread, Jeremy Christian. Fifteen hours before he slashed three Samaritans' throats he was on the same train ranting against the train driver and threatening to stab somebody. Three weeks before he was prancing around a rally giving Nazi salutes and railing against Muslims and "*******". What the fuck did the police do? What _could_ they do before he acted?

Now what if some family member had gotten him into mental health help to defuse him before he went off?
"OH NOES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THEY DIDN'T GO TO THE POLICE!?"


Soooo --- there it is, straight from the poll itself, not AT ALL saying what was alleged.  Which is why you cut it out of the post --- because you know damn well the facts don't fit the fantasy.

That's why they're facts.


----------



## Freewill (Jun 7, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> “He said, ‘Get off the bus, and get out of the country because you don’t pay taxes here,’ [he said he] doesn’t like Muslims, *they’re criminals*,”.
> 
> What like someone who murders two people? The same mindset for one of these religious whackjobs who think abortion is murder and murder is wrong so they murder a doctor. A mind that has short-circuited.


What a sad little person you are.  When was the last abortion doctor killed?  What in the f..K is wrong with you people????   What????


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2017)

Freewill said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > “He said, ‘Get off the bus, and get out of the country because you don’t pay taxes here,’ [he said he] doesn’t like Muslims, *they’re criminals*,”.
> ...



Last one I remember is George Tiller, but I dunno -- did Robert Dear get any?

Wtf does it matter what the date was?


----------

